# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  Rand Paul filibustering Brennan nomination on Senate floor

## tsai3904

Senator Rand Paul ‏@SenRandPaul
Speaking on the Senate floor at length & actively filibustering Brennan’s nomination until further notice Tune into @cspan now #filiblizzard

Live stream:
http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN2/

Edit:  Rand's opening statement at 11:47 am ET:
http://www.c-spanvideo.org/clip/4373055

----------


## itshappening

Does he have to hold the floor all day?

----------


## tsai3904

> Does he have to hold the floor all day?


If he wants to keep filibustering, he or an ally needs to hold the floor because Reid wants to push ahead with the nomination.

----------


## tsai3904

Reid is pretty upset.  He wants to wrap this up asap so everyone can go home and avoid the blizzard.




> I'm really disappointed that I'm forced to file cloture on John Brennan's nomination today. What does that accomplish? If someone doesn't like him, come here and give a big speech, wave your arms, scream and shout and vote against him. But why hold up the entire Senate over a meaningless vote? My Republican colleagues have already obstructed several critical nominations this year. I hope the pattern of obstruction behavior will not persist. I do hope for the country obstruction of the last two congresses will vanish. I feel very certain that in Mr. Brennan's case, concerns for national security will outweigh the desire to grandstand for the weakened tea party."

----------


## rubioneocon

> Senator Rand Paul ‏@SenRandPaul
> Speaking on the Senate floor at length & actively filibustering Brennan’s nomination until further notice Tune into @cspan now #filiblizzard
> 
> Live stream:
> http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN2/


Thanks for getting this CSPAN2 link up  . . . go viral everybuddy with this.
I was reading USA Today at morning coffee and they said this vote was coming up today . . .

I may be among the few here who agree with Rand's yea vote on Hagel . . . Brennan and the drones are a different matter though.

Rand just pointed out what Brennan's No answer means . . .the President BO has no constraint how American superpower influences its might against its own citizens . . .
civil libertarians disagree . . .

Rand is right !

----------


## georgiaboy

Rand is doing great!

----------


## rubioneocon

> Reid is pretty upset.  He wants to wrap this up asap so everyone can go home and avoid the blizzard.


I hope Reid craps in his Depends . . .

Rand : Eric Holder's response to Rand's letter . . . Just trust them -

I say trust them as far as you can throw them !

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Rand basically just called his colleagues a bunch of spineless cowards.

----------


## EBounding

This is good stuff.  Go Rand go!

----------


## itshappening

Call and contact your senators and spread this as much as possible.

----------


## georgiaboy

quoting Hayek, and rule of law.

----------


## georgiaboy

5th Amendment

----------


## frodus24

DAMN! Good stuff!

----------


## tsai3904

Issues Rand has filibustered and spoke at length on Senate floor:

-Patriot Act
-Indefinite detention
-Assassination of US citizens

----------


## RockEnds

I just started watching it.

----------


## supermario21

The best part of the whole thing will be when cloture gets invoked 99-1.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

He will not vote to confirm someone who wants to shred the Constitution!

----------


## georgiaboy

45 minute mark.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Will no other Senator stand with him?  How long until he collapses from exhaustion?

----------


## supermario21

The liberals don't care. The bipartisan consensus in Washington is to expand government, increase the debt, and take away our liberties.

----------


## sailingaway

*U.S. Dept. of Fear ‏@FearDept
"President is unwilling to say he will not kill non-combatants. I can't understand that." - Sen. Rand Paul filibustering #Brennan nomination*

https://twitter.com/FearDept/status/309356036739964928

----------


## rubioneocon

Rand: "I am withholding my consent" on the nominee Brennan

Rand is rocking . . .
go viral with this everybuddy

----------


## Todd

Is there anyone sitting listening in the chambers?   Most people leave until they stop.

----------


## tsai3904

This is the leading story on HuffingtonPost

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

I appreciate Paul saying things to make inroads with the mainstream GOP, but things like this should be a reminder to some that he has not abandoned his core principles. Twitter seems to like more than dislike, but Twitter shouldn't be the standard for gauging reaction. What would be a good way to spread? I've seen at least two friends of mine share the C-SPAN 2 link about Paul's filibuster.

----------


## rubioneocon

> Is there anyone sitting listening in the chambers?   Most people leave until they stop.


It does get put into the public record right ? The Federal Register has to have the full transcript eventually.

Keep going Rand !




> This is the leading story on HuffingtonPost


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/news/rand-paul/

Rand mentioning Brennan's NO ANSWERS to questions . . .

well then, no consent from the junior Senator from Kentucky either.

----------


## supermario21

Rand Paul trending in NE Ohio!

----------


## torchbearer

go rand!

----------


## supermario21

> Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
> Dear @SenRandPaul -- All is forgiven!


LOL

----------


## Brett85

I thought Rand said that a President should have the right to pick his cabinet?  Isn't that the reasoning he gave for voting to confirm Hagel?

----------


## EBounding

Anyone who doubts Rand needs to listen to this.

----------


## JK/SEA

should we chip in for pizzas?

give em hell Rand..

----------


## rubioneocon

> I thought Rand said that a President should have the right to pick his cabinet?  Isn't that the reasoning he gave for voting to confirm Hagel?


The nominee has to be less evasive with his non-answers then.

Rand: You can't end a war up here on the hill after it's already over. (paraphrasing)

----------


## itshappening

now he's raising AUMF which is still in place, brilliant!

----------


## JK/SEA

> I thought Rand said that a President should have the right to pick his cabinet?  Isn't that the reasoning he gave for voting to confirm Hagel?



key word...RIGHT...yeah, he has the right.....just because he has the right, doesn't mean you roll over and agree to it.

----------


## tsai3904

> I thought Rand said that a President should have the right to pick his cabinet?  Isn't that the reasoning he gave for voting to confirm Hagel?


Yes he has but he also said he doesn't have a firm rule.  Also CIA Director is not a Cabinet member.  I'm not sure if Rand makes a distinction though.

----------


## georgiaboy

on Martial Law - 

pay attention when others say, "the battlefield is coming to America"

great point, Rand

----------


## supermario21

I think Rand realizes this is a policy which threatens our liberties. Is Chuck Hagel for example going to be able to do much harm to us? Especially when deep down, Rand probably agrees with maybe a 3rd of Hagel's ideas.

----------


## RockEnds

> This is the leading story on HuffingtonPost


I just read some of the comments over there.   If ever the Democrats were the party of hypocrisy, it's today.

----------


## supermario21

What's scary is that there are conservatives on twitter blasting Rand for a "publicity stunt."

----------


## green73

*RAND PAUL IN OLD-FASHIONED FILIBUSTER...

'I will speak until I can no longer speak'...

Won't let Obama 'shred the Constitution'...*

----------


## tsai3904

I think Mike Lee will be joining Rand soon.  He just questioned Eric Holder about drone strikes in a committee hearing:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTzSlUL_6fc

----------


## V3n

Who is _FOR_ killing Americans on American soil without trial?

Is that a Democrat position or a Republican position?

----------


## V3n

Dupe post, so I'll change the text:

Is it the evil party?  Or the stupid party?

Or one of those collaborations that are both evil & stupid?

----------


## supermario21

Has Rand gotten any sleep lately? Surely writing this speech or preparing his remarks took a long time, and he's been in Illinois and New York the last couple nights with loads of appearances.

----------


## rubioneocon

Can you kill an American on American soil? (with a drone) paraphrasing

Brennan: There's a process

Rand :Yeah, there is a process, but it is NOT due process.

Great stuff Rand . . .

----------


## tsai3904

> I just read some of the comments over there.   If ever the Democrats were the party of hypocrisy, it's today.


It's funny how many times I've seen people say "This is the only issue I agree with Rand" on so many different civil liberty and war issues.

----------


## RockEnds

> Who is _FOR_ killing Americans on American soil without trial?
> 
> Is that a Democrat position or a Republican position?


Apparently, it's a position of power, so if one's party is in power, it's okay.  At least that's the conclusion I've reached from reading today's comments and remembering comments from before 2008.

----------


## itshappening

Contact senators now! 

http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm
http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm
http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm

----------


## juleswin

Go Go Rand, we r rooting for u

----------


## Lightweis

Rand you are a hero! this is great

----------


## RockEnds

> It's funny how many times I've seen people say "This is the only issue I agree with Rand" on so many different civil liberty and war issues.


There are some of those, thank goodness.  But there are many more comments attempting to reduce this to partisanship.

----------


## rubioneocon

> Dupe post, so I'll change the text:
> 
> Is it the evil party?  Or the stupid party?
> 
> Or one of those collaborations that are both evil & stupid?


Reminds me of the students at University of California at Santa Barbara . . . watch it all please

we are not left, we are not right, we are against war etc. etc.

----------


## georgiaboy

bump for as long as it takes

----------


## JoshLowry

Making big waves!  Rock that boat!

Good time to make a stand.

----------


## supermario21

Justin Raimondo is calling this Rand's shining moment, while some on the right are blasting Rand for not doing this to Hagel...Interesting to see the wide swath of reactions.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Justin Raimondo is calling this Rand's shining moment


I'd have to agree. The ones blasting him from the right about why he didn't do this to Hagel is just cover for them not giving a damn whether drone strikes can happen to americans. Heck, even Hannity was all over Rand's nuts for his standing up against this abuse so those alleged right wing hacks can get F'd.

----------


## KCIndy

For those of you who don't want to take the time to look up your individual Senators:

*(202) 224-3121* is the Senate switchboard.  

Just call the number, let them know what state you live in, and they'll transfer you to the appropriate offices.

(202) 224-3121

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I just read some of the comments over there.   If ever the Democrats were the party of hypocrisy, it's today.


That's why they spew such venom at Rand.  It's a subconscious reaction to pointing out their gross hypocrisy.

----------


## Dary

On to the NDAA.

----------


## Todd

> Justin Raimondo is calling this Rand's shining moment, while some on the right are blasting Rand for not doing this to Hagel...Interesting to see the wide swath of reactions.


......and Raimondo's change of heart and objectivity in giving Rand his due when he is doing the right thing.   Alot of people slammed him as he has been very critical of Rand.

----------


## supermario21

I give him credit. This really is a watershed moment for our movement. I don't think any Ron speech on the House floor get this much attention. I also like how Rand is exposing the hypocrisy of both sides.

----------


## thequietkid10

Rand is geeting some serious mainstream play here, CSPANs twitter tweeted out a link, Chuck Todd is retweeting. Mike Vie... someones comments, and this story lead NPRs top of the hour news, NPR even went as far as to report on the letter Holder sent, saying that the letter denied any intent to use the drones in the US, but could "imagine" a scenario where it could happen.

----------


## Champ

Can we get a pizza bomb going for Rand and his assistants, ala Oklahoma GOP State Convention.  This could be end up going until they have to move it to the parking lot.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Interesting observation, there are a few comments on both Twitter and the Huffington Post article that go along the lines of people saying they disagree with Rand Paul on a lot of issues, but agree that the executive branch should not have as much power as it does with the drone policy and the NDAA. This sounds like it'd be a good starting or jumping off point on the war of ideas. Even if someone is a hardcore Democrat or liberal, maybe see what they believe on the drone policy and/or the NDAA. 

It's like that one video, name escapes me now, where a man went around telling people about positions that Mitt Romney believed, but at the end, he told them, to their surprise, that it was actually Barack Obama who held those viewpoints. Maybe something like that. Test the waters and see where people stand on these issues. The same could apply to those fighting battles in local, county and state GOP. Find common ground instead of saying that the overall goal should be to put a Republican in the White House.

How one goes about accomplishing this is another thing.

Side-note, it's also interesting to note the people on Twitter who are asking Rubio to join Paul on the Senate floor now.

----------


## supermario21

CSPAN (the house channel) will re-air this at 3:00

----------


## Todd

Good grief!  Rand needs some Republican to get some balls and join him on this thing.  Sorry assed GOP!!!

----------


## torchbearer

Lysander Spooner

----------


## itshappening

Hope he can keep going until tonight with all the cable shows tuning in and covering it... that would be awesome.  Millions will see that.

----------


## KCIndy

Ha!  I just called both Indiana senators.  I asked Senator Coate's aide whether bombing Americans on American soil was a Democrat or Republican position.  When the aide started saying, "um... um..." I suggested that if it was NOT a Republican position, Senator Coates needs to get out there and support Rand Paul's filibuster.

Senator Donnelly (a Democrat) is apparently not answering his phones.  My calls to him went straight to voice mail, ha!  

Everyone - this is a GREAT chance to get some publicity in the area of domestic drone use.  KEEP UP THE HEAT!  PLEASE!!!

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> It's like that one video, name escapes me now, where a man went around telling people about positions that Mitt Romney believed, but at the end, he told them, to their surprise, that it was actually Barack Obama who held those viewpoints. Maybe something like that. Test the waters and see where people stand on these issues. The same could apply to those fighting battles in local, county and state GOP. Find common ground instead of saying that the overall goal should be to put a Republican in the White House.
> 
> How one goes about accomplishing this is another thing.


If you said Luke Rudowski of We Are Change in New York City with a Camera you won this weeks game of Liberty Clue.

----------


## Schifference

It sure seems like Rand knows his history!

----------


## aclove

Senator Richard Burr's (North Carolina) office is saying that Burr doesn't believe that it's okay to drone strike Americans without charge or trial, but that he doesn't think Brennan thinks it's okay, either.

----------


## torchbearer

class in session.
civics 101

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Rand has ~6,300 likes on the comment he posted an hour ago about the filibuster.  His facebook page is benefiting greatly from this.  This also seems to be impressing a lot of the Rand doubters quite a bit.  So much awesomeness.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> If you said Luke Rudowski of We Are Change in New York City with a Camera you won this weeks game of Liberty Clue.


That's the one. Also, interesting tweet:

"#RandPaul worries about Civil Liberties, except of course for infringing on women's reproductive rights and trying to ban same-sex marriage."

This is what I'm talking about when I say votes like that will come back to bite not just Paul, but the GOP in this continuing 'war on women' bit people talk about. Regardless of his reason, that it's called the 'Violence Against Women Act' and that he voted no portrays him as anti-women in the eyes of not just Democrats, but an overwhelmingly majority of women who would vote Democrat. Similar can be said for marriage, though Ron Paul said at GW this week that people should be able to do whatever they like as long as they don't force it on people and it's left to the states. He should adop that view.It'd definitely work well with pro same-sex marriage crowds if Paul basically said the government should have no business in their persona affairs.

----------


## georgiaboy

somebody else shuffling around in front of Rand.

A helper?

----------


## KCIndy

> Contact senators now! 
> 
> http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm
> http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm
> http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm



Everyone!  PLEASE look up your senators and call.  It takes just a few minutes.  You don't have to be eloquent, you don't have to make a speech.  In fact, the people who answer these calls DON'T CARE about eloquence - they simply put a tic mark in a "FOR" or "AGAINST" column.

Just be clear:  "I want to urge senator XXXXX to support Rand Paul's filibuster of the Brennan nomination.  I would like to hear the answers Rand Paul is trying to get with this filibuster.  Thank you."

Use the links above to find your senator, or simply call the Senate switchboard at:

*(202) 224-3121
*
Just tell the operator what state you live in, and they'll transfer you to the appropriate senators.

This CAN make a difference!

----------


## UpperDecker

#filibuster is trending.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This is great. Rand may go through the entire Bill of Rights!

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

FRONT PAGE DRUDGE IN RED LETTERS!

"Mr Paul Goes to Washington"

Drudge has also linked to LIVE CSPAN2 Stream.

Sweet!

----------


## Dary

History, civics, law, morality, Constitution.

----------


## georgiaboy

two hour mark.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

'Oh, that's right, you're not allowed to smoke cigarettes anymore.' 

Rand Paul is doing a great job, hopefully we get a tube up. I missed the beginning.

----------


## NY-Dano



----------


## kcchiefs6465

> This is great. Rand may go through the entire Bill of Rights!


I hope.

----------


## Schifference

If his voice holds up what time they gonna be done for the day?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> It's funny how many times I've seen people say "This is the only issue I agree with Rand" on so many different civil liberty and war issues.


Those comments are hilarious and make me smile.  Rand popped their bubble world

----------


## Pericles

With the weather there, he could have loads of fun with quorum calls.

----------


## V3n

"It's hard to worship after a hellfire missile strike."

LOL!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

"Has there ever been a better defense of the Constitution and Bill of Rights in the Senate? The Rand Paul filibuster is epic."
http://twitter.com/USAB4L/status/309376705473171456

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Can't get through to Flake. I get his voicemail. It did take a while to get through to the switchboard though. A lot of people must be calling.

I really don't see the point of calling McCain.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Nice, Lord Acton quote from Rand!

"Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely." - Lord Acton

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Ha!  I just called both Indiana senators.  I asked Senator Coate's aide whether bombing Americans on American soil was a Democrat or Republican position.  When the aide started saying, "um... um..." I suggested that if it was NOT a Republican position, Senator Coates needs to get out there and support Rand Paul's filibuster.
> 
> Senator Donnelly (a Democrat) is apparently not answering his phones.  My calls to him went straight to voice mail, ha!  
> 
> Everyone - this is a GREAT chance to get some publicity in the area of domestic drone use.  KEEP UP THE HEAT!  PLEASE!!!


Turn up the heat on your Senators, Rand is winning support to his side.

----------


## tsai3904

Does anybody know why Reid doesn't just come to the floor and see if he can get 60 votes for cloture?  Is it because the GOP will stand by one of their own if he is filibustering?

----------


## BamaAla

The Drudge headline has changed to "Dr. Paul Goes to Washington"

I'm watching and I'm loving!

----------


## Brett85

> Yes he has but he also said he doesn't have a firm rule.  Also CIA Director is not a Cabinet member.  I'm not sure if Rand makes a distinction though.


I actually got a neg rep on my post on that from a new member, even though I just asked a question that I was curious about and wanted an answer to.  I'm not criticizing Rand for this, but I'm just trying to understand what his thinking is on cabinet nominations.  When he tries to justify his vote for Hagel by saying that the President has the right to pick his cabinet, his adversaries will just point to his vote against Brennan as an example of inconsistency in Rand's approach.

----------


## libertygrl

THIS IS EPIC!  Hope he had a big breakfast! Don't want him to pass out like Jefferson Smith in Mr. Smith Goes To Washington.      GO RAND! GO!

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Is anyone running a book on this?  I would like to place some bets.

How long can he keep this going?
How long before he runs out of intelligent things to say and starts listing Pokemon?

----------


## KCIndy

> Can't get through to Flake. I get his voicemail. It did take a while to get through to the switchboard though. A lot of people must be calling.
> 
> I really don't see the point of calling McCain.



McCain won't change his position, but it is always good to get the numbers on the record.  That's why I called Donnelly in Indiana, who is a Democrat.  

Thanks and +Rep for calling!  If everyone made a couple of calls, we could really light the fire under some Washington D.C. bureaucrats!

----------


## JK/SEA

> Ha!  I just called both Indiana senators.  I asked Senator Coate's aide whether bombing Americans on American soil was a Democrat or Republican position.  When the aide started saying, "um... um..." I suggested that if it was NOT a Republican position, Senator Coates needs to get out there and support Rand Paul's filibuster.
> 
> Senator Donnelly (a Democrat) is apparently not answering his phones.  My calls to him went straight to voice mail, ha!  
> 
> Everyone - this is a GREAT chance to get some publicity in the area of domestic drone use.  KEEP UP THE HEAT!  PLEASE!!!


just called Cantwell and Murray's office in D.C. Talked to staff. Quoted what you said. 'OK thanks for calling'...

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I have not had a lot to smile about lately but this is making me smile.

----------


## UpperDecker

Sen. Paul now trending.  People are talking, and a lot of it seems positive.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Is anyone running a book on this?  I would like to place some bets.
> 
> How long can he keep this going?
> How long before he runs out of intelligent things to say and starts listing Pokemon?


He's got a few Amendments he hasn't covered yet lol.

----------


## itshappening

*Call and Email your Senators
*

http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm
http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm
http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm

----------


## Brett85

> Similar can be said for marriage, though Ron Paul said at GW this week that people should be able to do whatever they like as long as they don't force it on people and it's left to the states. He should adop that view.It'd definitely work well with pro same-sex marriage crowds if Paul basically said the government should have no business in their persona affairs.


The government has no business in their personal affairs.  Gay marriage has been decriminalized throughout our country's entire history.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

The longer he goes the more attention they will be forced to give this in the mainstream media. There has to be some way we can get messages of support to Rand on the floor so he knows how much we are all behind him right now.

----------


## KCIndy

> just called Cantwell and Murray's office in D.C. Talked to staff. Quoted what you said. 'OK thanks for calling'...


Thanks and +Rep!

Yeah, sometimes talking to the Senate aides is like talking to a robot.  But the phone calls DO add up.  I think most in the Senate figured this was a non-issue.  Thanks to Rand and his filibuster, we have the chance to show them otherwise.

And it only works if we all call and (politely) raise hell.

----------


## itshappening

Jeremy Herb ‏@JHerbTheHill

Sen. Sessions tells me no guidance yet on a Brennan vote -- or not -- happening today due to the Paul filibuster

----------


## libertygrl

Here you go Rand -

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Calling right now, on hold. taking a while

----------


## Darguth

> I actually got a neg rep on my post on that from a new member, even though I just asked a question that I was curious about and wanted an answer to.  I'm not criticizing Rand for this, but I'm just trying to understand what his thinking is on cabinet nominations.  When he tries to justify his vote for Hagel by saying that the President has the right to pick his cabinet, his adversaries will just point to his vote against Brennan as an example of inconsistency in Rand's approach.


http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013...es-his-answer/

It's pretty clear.  He's continuing the filibuster of Brennan because there are still vital questions left unanswered.  Even with the DOJ's admittance of potential uses of lethal military force on U.S. soil.

He voted to continue the filibuster of Hagel for the same reason.  When he voted for Hagel's confirmation that was because, although he disagreed with his policies, he wasn't necessary unqualified (by the general mainstream standards, not ours) for the position.  Rand's hope all along with filibustering both nominations wasn't to necessary deny them final confirmation, but it was to prolong the process into something meaningful where policy is discussed and defined.  Rather than the usual rubber-stamping of political favorites that it's become.

There's no saying that if the filibuster fails if Rand will vote for Brennan's final confirmation or not at this point.  He may yet still.

The vote to filibuster (deny cloture) is different than the vote to confirm.  It's clear we understand the difference if we hope to be able to explain it to Rand's detractors.

----------


## KCIndy

> *Call and Email your Senators
> *
> 
> http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm
> http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm
> http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm



This!!  ^^^

And at times like this, calls are really the best way to turn up the heat.

*(202) 224-3121* is the Senate switchboard, for those who don't want to take the time to look up their Senators.... Just tell the operator what state you live in, and they'll transfer you to the appropriate offices.

*I promise to +Rep everyone who calls their senators and posts the story here!!! (even if it takes a week!)*

I really like the idea someone posted here earlier:  ask if bombing Americans on American soil is a Democratic position, or a Republican one.  It's the perfect question for a senator of *either* party!!

----------


## phill4paul

He needs to learn sign language. He could restate his positions in sign and that way he could give his voice a break and appeal to deaf Americans.

----------


## green73

Raimondo is giving this a lot of positive converge on twitter. e.g.:

If America falls into tyranny, @SenRandPaul's filibuster will go down in history as the lone cry of a patriot, a modern day Paul Revere

https://twitter.com/JustinRaimondo

----------


## garyallen59

#RandPaul trending #1 on twitter now

----------


## Dary

Just called Senators Levin and Stabenow in MI

and Rubio and Nelson in FL.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Are the staff readying cots in the office? This is what our Government is about. A lone voice bringing debate for all the people

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Calling right now, on hold. taking a while


Apparently Sen Levin's office is closed right now Left a message to support the filibuster and to not favor drone strikes on Americans on American soil. Stabenow coming up next.

----------


## Brett85

> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013...es-his-answer/
> 
> It's pretty clear.  He's continuing the filibuster of Brennan because there are still vital questions left unanswered.  Even with the DOJ's admittance of potential uses of lethal military force on U.S. soil.
> 
> He voted to continue the filibuster of Hagel for the same reason.  When he voted for Hagel's confirmation that was because, although he disagreed with his policies, he wasn't necessary unqualified (by the general mainstream standards, not ours) for the position.  Rand's hope all along with filibustering both nominations wasn't to necessary deny them final confirmation, but it was to prolong the process into something meaningful where policy is discussed and defined.  Rather than the usual rubber-stamping of political favorites that it's become.
> 
> There's no saying that if the filibuster fails if Rand will vote for Brennan's final confirmation or not at this point.  He may yet still.
> 
> The vote to filibuster (deny cloture) is different than the vote to confirm.  It's clear we understand the difference if we hope to be able to explain it to Rand's detractors.


It doesn't seem like there's any point of Rand voting to confirm Brennan if he's going to all of this trouble to filibuster his nomination.  If he's going to all of this effort to filibuster the nomination, he might as well vote against final confirmation as well.  That would be the consistent position.

----------


## Darguth

> It doesn't seem like there's any point of Rand voting to confirm Brennan if he's going to all of this trouble to filibuster his nomination.  If he's going to all of this effort to filibuster the nomination, he might as well vote against final confirmation as well.  That would be the consistent position.


You're clearly misunderstanding why he's filibustering.  It's *not* necessarily to deny final confirmation.  It's to force the Administration to reveal and define policies so that we can have an open debate on them. This is exactly what he did with Hagel.  There is no lack of consistency.

----------


## Lucille

> Can't get through to Flake. I get his voicemail. It did take a while to get through to the switchboard though. A lot of people must be calling.
> 
> I really don't see the point of calling McCain.


I just emailed them both.    I know I was shocked that there was no "civil rights" available as a subject line on BSC! McCain's contact form.  There was a "thank you" subject choice however.  @@

----------


## RabbitMan

Rand won't go much longer.  This isn't an epic issue, he's just testing the waters and scoring political points by making a stand.  He's already starting to repeat himself.  He's out of material.  But kudos for him making it an issue, pushing him above the standard Republican(Marco who?), and bringing 'civil liberties = Rand Paul' to the mainstream conscience.

----------


## KingNothing

This is the best thing to happen for Liberty in America in long, long time.  He's shining a tremendously bright light on the hypocrisy of the Left, chiding the Right for being so passive, and shaking all of us into acknowledging how pathetic Obama's policy is.

----------


## DonovanJames

I'm still holding out and hoping for a Bradley Manning drop @SenRandPaul

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I can't find a MSM story on this. Kind of disappointing.

----------


## KCIndy

> The longer he goes the more attention they will be forced to give this in the mainstream media. There has to be some way we can get messages of support to Rand on the floor so he knows how much we are all behind him right now.


I just called Senator Paul's office.  Call went straight to voice mail - and the mail box is full.  

According to this site:
http://www.contactingthecongress.org...11&member=kyjr

Rand Paul's Washington D.C. fax number is:  202-228-6917

It might be the only way of reaching his office right now.  

But frankly, the best thing we can do to show our support is to call our own Senators and demand they support Rand's efforts to get some real answers out of Brennan, Holder and Obama.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I'm still holding out and hoping for a Bradley Manning drop @SenRandPaul


Or a Kirakou name drop.

----------


## DonovanJames

Hah! This one was good

THE Clint Black ‏@CBlackTX
Hey @MarcoRubio bring @SenRandPaul some water...fighting tyranny makes you thirsty. #NDAA #RandPaul2016 #IStandWithRand #TCOT #TLOT

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I'm hoping he brings out a Ron Paul book or Human Action and starts reading it.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> #RandPaul trending #1 on twitter now


Where do you see that?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Hah! This one was good
> 
> THE Clint Black ‏@CBlackTX
> Hey @MarcoRubio bring @SenRandPaul some water...fighting tyranny makes you thirsty. #NDAA #RandPaul2016 #IStandWithRand #TCOT #TLOT


For real. Where ya at Rube? Rand is running laps around your ass!

----------


## Uriah

This is why I support Rand Paul.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Hah! This one was good
> 
> THE Clint Black ‏@CBlackTX
> Hey @MarcoRubio bring @SenRandPaul some water...fighting tyranny makes you thirsty. #NDAA #RandPaul2016 #IStandWithRand #TCOT #TLOT


Hahahaha. $#@!ing A right. The waterboy needs to get up off his ass and start doing his job.

----------


## sailingaway

> Where do you see that?


he's at 4 nationally on the list where I am.

People on twitter are suggesting he read twitter or reddit comments if he run out of material.

----------


## tsai3904

> It doesn't seem like there's any point of Rand voting to confirm Brennan if he's going to all of this trouble to filibuster his nomination.  If he's going to all of this effort to filibuster the nomination, he might as well vote against final confirmation as well.  That would be the consistent position.


I don't see it that way.  Rand even said that this isn't about Brennan.  It's about the policy of drone strikes.  Rand probably believes Brennan is qualified for the position but disagrees strongly with the Administration's policies, which he is using debate/filibuster time to point out.

----------


## supermario21

> Marc Szczepaniak ‏@MarcSzczepaniak
> Rand Paul, you're an eye doctor. The President has a law degree magna cum laude from Harvard law and taught constitutional law He knows more



I can't help but LOL.

----------


## Todd

Is there no GOP Senator who will stand by Rand Paul and demand the "openess" the President promised?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I can't help but LOL.


Sigh.

----------


## KCIndy

Right now the story is running as second on the front page of news.google.com!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

FoxNews.com homepage:

----------


## georgiaboy

> For real. Where ya at Rube? Rand is running laps around your ass!


already Here?

----------


## KCIndy

> Marc Szczepaniak ‏@MarcSzczepaniak
> Rand Paul, you're an eye doctor. The President has a law degree magna cum laude from Harvard law and taught constitutional law He knows more





> I can't help but LOL.


I'm not on Twitter.  

Can you pass along a message for me?  Tell Marc I'll hire him the next time I need my boots licked clean.

----------


## supermario21

I actually gave up Twitter for lent in the sense of no tweeting or retweeting. Gosh I'm so ticked about that, but at least I'll read the comments haha.

----------


## sailingaway

daveweigel ‏@daveweigel
RT @SenLeePressSec: Senator Lee will join @SenRandPaul on the Senate floor at 2:45pm ET. #filibuster

retweet here: https://twitter.com/daveweigel/statu...88447007789056

----------


## rubioneocon

> You're clearly misunderstanding why he's filibustering.  It's *not* necessarily to deny final confirmation.  It's to force the Administration to reveal and define policies so that we can have an open debate on them. This is exactly what he did with Hagel.  There is no lack of consistency.


and it clearly puts into the public record Rand's stance and position on a range of issues - better than any position paper imho.

He was earlier calling out Brennan on the non-answers - I can get the time if necessary for verification anybuddy (PM me)
and somebuddy could get youtubes up eventually I imagine

I liked the part earlier Rand talking about Brennan's answers about drone strikes on American soil . . . 
(paraphrasing accurately)
Brennan - It's a process
Rand - OK but is it due process ?

----------


## supermario21

> John Podhoretz ‏@jpodhoretz
> Anybody who underestimates Rand Paul will be making an enormous blunder.
>  Retweeted by Ross Douthat



Yes, people are actually taking notice.

----------


## RockEnds

I emailed earlier, but I decided to also call.  Grassley's office sounded busy.  I heard phones being answered in the background.   The female aid who answered sounded upbeat when she thanked me and said she would pass along my request to support Sen Paul in his filibusterer and put pressure on the Obama administration over the use of drones on US soil.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I can't find anything about it on yahoo, cnn, huffpo anywhere. Blackout.

----------


## Brett85

> You're clearly misunderstanding why he's filibustering.  It's *not* necessarily to deny final confirmation.  It's to force the Administration to reveal and define policies so that we can have an open debate on them. This is exactly what he did with Hagel.  There is no lack of consistency.


He didn't actually speak on the Senate floor for three hours filibustering Brennan's nomination.  I can't imagine that Rand will end up voting to confirm Brennan after speaking on the floor for three hours and filibustering his nomination.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

3 hours!!

----------


## phill4paul

> Good grief!  Rand needs some Republican to get some balls and join him on this thing.  Sorry assed GOP!!!


  There not enough reps that I can give................

----------


## sailingaway

Mike Lee is going to join Rand in the fillibuster: https://twitter.com/daveweigel/statu...88447007789056

----------


## sailingaway

> I can't find anything about it on yahoo, cnn, huffpo anywhere. Blackout.


was front page msn and yahoo and on google

----------


## RP Supporter

Never have I been more proud of Rand.

Yeah, I had doubts about him, but this ensures my full support. The man is the real deal. God bless you Rand.

----------


## EBounding

Is there a better stream or audio only?  It keeps cutting out for me.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I hope, Sailing. It's pretty damn ridiculous that Rand Paul would have to stand alone. Especially on such a common sensical issue such as this. Wth is wrong with our Senate?

----------


## SchleckBros



----------


## JK/SEA

> Mike Lee is going to join Rand in the fillibuster: https://twitter.com/daveweigel/statu...88447007789056


how does that work?....if Rand gives up the floor, isn't he done?...or can he reclaim his time when Lee is done...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I can't find anything about it on yahoo, cnn, huffpo anywhere. Blackout.


On Huffington Post now.

----------


## No Free Beer

i do have a question tho.

what would happen if there was an imminent attack, like 911, on us soil?

----------


## rubioneocon

> Mike Lee is going to join Rand in the fillibuster: https://twitter.com/daveweigel/statu...88447007789056


Senator Mike Lee (R-Utah)

----------


## phill4paul

> i do have a question tho.
> 
> what would happen if there was an imminent attack, like 911, on us soil?


  He's answering your question now.

----------


## No Free Beer

> Hr's answering question now.


i cant listen. im in class.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> was front page msn and yahoo and on google


You are right.. I missed it before. I'd prefer a 1200 x 900 picture of Rand Paul and a big headline asking whether or not the president can assassinate American citizens on American soil, though.

----------


## JK/SEA

> i do have a question tho.
> 
> what would happen if there was an imminent attack, like 911, on us soil?


the needs of the many out weigh the needs of the few.

----------


## mczerone

Rand has skirted around his "demands" so far - but he should come right out with it: "I'm going to continue discussing this issue until the White House comes out and says that due process will never be denied to those within the United States."

At 3 hours, he still sounds good, and it looks like he has a binder that's he's about 1/8th of the way through. I think he's planned to go on for the rest of the night.

I'm not the biggest Rand fan, but this is another great positive for him.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> On Huffington Post now.





> You are right.. I missed it before. I'd prefer a 1200 x 900 picture of Rand Paul and a big headline asking whether or not the president can assassinate American citizens on American soil, though.


I spoke too soon.

----------


## mac_hine

Here's a collection of Justin Raimondo's Rand tweets:

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
Dear @SenRandPaul -- All is forgiven!

This is @SenRandPaul's shining moment.

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
"Are you going to drop a Hellfire missile on Jane Fonda?" -- Rand Paul.

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
Finally reached Barbara Boxer's office: yes, they ARE watchng Rand Paul on CSPAN. Why isn't she supporting him? I asked. No answer.

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
Heroic! @SenRandPaul brings Lysander Spooner to the Senate floor! http://oll.libertyfund.org/?option=c...4664&Itemid=28 …

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
*Rand Paul is a chip off the old block after all!*

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
A stroke of genius: an actual filibuster. It's Mr. Paul goes to Washington. This is tremendously inspiring.

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
#StandwithRand -- now he's attacking the tyranny of majoritarianism. "A republic, not a democracy"! Long live the 10th amendment!

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
#StandwithRand A lone Senator speaks out against war without end -- WHERE ARE THE 'LIBERALS'?

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
@DrRandPaul is literally bringing tears to my eyes with his heroic stand for the Bill of Rights. #StandwithRand

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
If America falls into tyranny, @SenRandPaul's filibuster will go down in history as the lone cry of a patriot, a modern day Paul Revere

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
CSPAN interrupted Rand Paul's speech with an "emergency alert"! Yes, the emergency is real: the Constitution is in danger!

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
It's a nice day here in CA, but I can't tear myself away from watching @DrRandPaul's stand on behalf of us all. #StandwithRand

----------


## rubioneocon

> i do have a question tho.
> 
> what would happen if there was an imminent attack, like 911, on us soil?


Rand talked in the context about the Constitution and war powers and that sort of thing. . . of course he ain't gonna let $#@! happen against the USA.

The you tube will be there . . . Rand won alot of votes and support today folks!

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
"Are you going to drop a Hellfire missile on Jane Fonda?" -- Rand Paul.

In the full context of the presentation Rand was making about citizens practicing their freedoms during Vietnam . . . would be best.

Bottom line is Rand said he is not going to consent to a nominee with evasive answers -
he will accord a commander in chief the prerogative in most cases usually and most nominees -
but not this one.

Great lead off man that Rand Paul . . .

Senator Mike Lee batting second now folks.

----------


## sailingaway

> I spoke too soon.


I truly believe twitter drives a lot of the media.  I recommend accounts.

----------


## Darguth

> He didn't actually speak on the Senate floor for three hours filibustering Brennan's nomination.  I can't imagine that Rand will end up voting to confirm Brennan after speaking on the floor for three hours and filibustering his nomination.


I agree, and that very well may be.  However, I'm trying to clearly articulate that voting to filibuster and voting to confirm are not one-and-the-same.  They are very different.  You can vote for one and not the other with no lack of consistency present.

----------


## supermario21

Rand Paul supported Afghanistan in 2001, he just said AUMF has been abused. Basically Ron's stand. I know Rand tried deauthorizing AUMF but got nowhere once before.

----------


## bunklocoempire

lol "manure in streams"

Go Rand!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Referring to the EPA owning drones, Rand wants to know if they're looking for "the defecation pattern of cows." LOL

----------


## sailingaway

_snicker_

Rubio seems worried:

Marco Rubio ‏@marcorubio
#RandPaul is asking a legit question of Holder.Why so hard for them to just give straight answer?Almost like they feel it is beneath them.

----------


## Matthew5

Dang, his stock is really rising in my estimation.

----------


## tsai3904

LOL at Rubio just tweeting this:




> Marco Rubio ‏@marcorubio
> why is it so hard for POTUS to just say NO,it is not constitutional to kill a citizen who is not an imminent threat with a drone on US soil.


He's on the Intelligence Committee and he didn't question Brennan one time about this.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

> On Huffington Post now.


Was on HuffPo first.  Been there all day to their credit.

Breaking news:  Mike Lee's press secretary said he will be joining the filibuster.  Two people can keep this going forever.

----------


## KCIndy

> i cant listen. im in class.


I can't listen right now either, but I would GUESS the answer would be something like this:

An anonymous, no-warning drone strike bears NO comparison to using military force to fight a war that was brought to our own soil.  Drone strikes are designed to assassinate an unsuspecting (and possibly innocent) human being.  In the event of a terrorist strike where the known terrorists were holed up somewhere, the likely response would be missile strikes from fighter jets and/or helicopters, not drones.

----------


## georgiaboy

I hope he makes it until at least this same time tomorrow.

----------


## No Free Beer

> I can't listen right now either, but I would GUESS the answer would be something like this:
> 
> An anonymous, no-warning drone strike bears NO comparison to using military force to fight a war that was brought to our own soil.  Drone strikes are designed to assassinate an unsuspecting (and possibly innocent) human being.  In the event of a terrorist strike where the known terrorists were holed up somewhere, the likely response would be missile strikes from fighter jets and/or helicopters, not drones.


that's a fine line though

----------


## EBounding

Mike Lee's up.

----------


## Todd

Lee up to bat.

----------


## Harald

Mike Lee is relieving Paul at 11:58PST. Thanks for giving Rand a break

----------


## RabbitMan

LEE WITH THE ASSIST!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Lee is on now. LMAO. This has made my day.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Lee's up now!

----------


## georgiaboy

and there they came.  been holding them back since Rand started. my tears. for this great nation. for what Rand is standing in the gap to protect.

----------


## itshappening

is Rand going to the bathroom or anything? I hope he can keep going!

----------


## The Gold Standard

I hope Lee doesn't wait for Rand to go take a piss or something and surrender the floor.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

This could become relevant.....

http://usgovinfo.about.com/od/uscong...ilibusters.htm

5. U.S. Sen. William Proxmire

United States Senate Archives
The fifth longest filibuster in American political history was conducted by U.S. Sen. William Proxmire of Wisconsin, who spoke for *16 hours and 12 minutes*

----------


## PursuePeace

*Thank you!!* to those updating...
I'm working and can't really listen. 
Will have to read thread tonight.

----------


## sailingaway

> I hope Lee doesn't wait for Rand to go take a piss or something and surrender the floor.


I doubt he will. Lee is really good on the Constitution, generally, and Rubio and Cruz's people are trying to horn in on the moment on twitter.  Those who aren't up there are really noticing they are missing a boat, and counting the cost/benefit.

----------


## Harald

Ha... They are doing dialog now. I was hoping that Rand will take a short break. (Bathroom or snack) This is 1202PST

----------


## thehungarian

Rand and Mike Lee are a good duo. I bet they have plenty of lonely lunches together.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Lee and Paul are tag-teaming now! Rand must be a camel.

----------


## phill4paul

> i cant listen. im in class.


  He is the agreement that an imminent threat should be dealt with. Other than that then due process must be the standard.

----------


## EBounding

Here's an audio stream if you're having trouble with the CSPAN2 video:

http://player.liquidcompass.net/WCSPFM

----------


## Matthew5

Lee is schooling the administration and Senate on the meaning of "imminent" danger. I'm quietly pumping my fist at my desk at work.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> For real. Where ya at Rube? Rand is running laps around your ass!


Rube is being a rube.  Good nickname for him btw

----------


## compromise

Raimondo says Rubio's staff are saying he's snowed in, but would otherwise back Rand. Good news.

----------


## RP Supporter

Also, CPAC is next week. Let's hope this gives Rand the momentum to come in first in the straw poll. Offset the establishment GOPers plans to pump up Rubio.

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Raimondo says Rubio's staff are saying he's snowed in, but would otherwise back Rand. Good news.


LOL. Yeah, I bet he would.

----------


## No Free Beer

> He is the agreement that an imminent threat should be dealt with. Other than that then due process must be the standard.


i thought that holder stated that in a case like 9/11, the president has that power.

----------


## staerker

CNN.com still has absolutely no mention of this.

----------


## Harald

Ha... They are doing dialog now. I was hoping that Rand will take a short break. (Bathroom or snack) This is 1202PST btw

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Raimondo says Rubio's staff are saying he's snowed in, but would otherwise back Rand. Good news.


Defending rights > snow, unless your Marco Rubio apparently. George Washington would've laughed at our puny politicians if he was alive today.

----------


## compromise

Cruz just came in, not speaking yet though.

----------


## eleganz

> Raimondo says Rubio's staff are saying he's snowed in, but would otherwise back Rand. Good news.



Of course he would, he has to do everything Rand does from here on out.  Rubio doesn't actually give a $#@! about drone strikes.

----------


## itshappening

is he allowed to go to the bathroom or have something to eat?

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Glad I got a ton of work done early today because this is enthralling.

Rand doesn't trust Lee not to screw him over?  He won't yield the floor.  He needs to rest his legs, take a piss, get some water/food...

----------


## KCIndy

*STAND WITH RAND!!

*



> *Call and Email your Senators
> *
> 
> http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm
> http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm
> http://www.senate.gov/general/contac...nators_cfm.cfm





> This!!  ^^^
> 
> And at times like this, calls are really the best way to turn up the heat.
> 
> *(202) 224-3121* is the Senate switchboard, for those who don't want to take the time to look up their Senators.... Just tell the operator what state you live in, and they'll transfer you to the appropriate offices.
> 
> *I promise to +Rep everyone who calls their senators and posts the story here!!! (even if it takes a week!)*
> 
> I really like the idea someone posted here earlier:  ask if bombing Americans on American soil is a Democratic position, or a Republican one.  It's the perfect question for a senator of *either* party!!



If you support Rand, take a couple minutes to help him out.  CALL YOUR SENATORS!  Please!!!

----------


## Darguth

> i thought that holder stated that in a case like 9/11, the president has that power.


Right, but that wasn't what Rand was asking.  Rand was--essentially--asking if Anwar al'Awlaki or his nephew were in the United States if they could be assassinated with drone strikes.

----------


## sailingaway

> Raimondo says Rubio's staff are saying he's snowed in, but would otherwise back Rand. Good news.


It sure took them long enough to figure that out they were 'watching' and had no comment for some time.

----------


## V3n

> Glad I got a ton of work done early today because this is enthralling.
> 
> Rand doesn't trust Lee not to screw him over?  He won't yield the floor.  He needs to rest his legs, take a piss, get some water/food...


Probably some technicality he's worried about.  I don't think it's a trust thing..  doesn't want Reid to cry "foul".

----------


## compromise

Cruz on now.

----------


## tsai3904

Here's Rand's opening statement of his filibuster:

http://www.c-spanvideo.org/clip/4373055

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Right, but that wasn't what Rand was asking.  Rand was--essentially--asking if Anwar al'Awlaki or his nephew were in the United States if they could be assassinated with drone strikes.


And the answer is seemingly, yes.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Where is Senator Wyden?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Ted Cruz is helping...

----------


## BSU kid

> is he allowed to go to the bathroom or have something to eat?



I think if he yields the floor to Lee and Cruz, they can continue...and yield it back to him when he returns.

----------


## Lucille

Live blog here:  http://www.theamericanconservative.c...-john-brennan/

I can't get the tick counter to embed!

Rand Paul has been filibustering for
http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/2...tering%2520for

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Cruz just referenced the "mr Smith" bit on the floor lol

----------


## KCIndy

> Raimondo says Rubio's staff are saying he's snowed in, but would otherwise back Rand. Good news.


Snowed in?  _Snowed in??? _   Geez.  Ever hear of Valley Forge, fellas?  

Buncha weenies.

----------


## sailingaway

twitter is saying Ted Cruz is on the senate floor

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Definitely doesn't trust Cruz... Is he trying to hold this until they have to recess for the blizzard?  Hope he hasn't had anything to drink for awhile.

If he won't yield to Cruz or Lee then he is planning to carry the load on his shoulders the whole way.

----------


## compromise

Where's Flake, Toomey and Ron Johnson? Someone should call them up.

----------


## ladyjade3

This is so awesomely epic!

----------


## sailingaway

Ron Meyer ‏@RonMeyerJr
@SenRandPaul can yield for an infinite amount of questions, for the record.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Cruz was just jocking Rand's leadership on this fundamental issue of life. This is historic and by no means can be understated as to its significance.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

'Does the Senator yield for an additional question?'
'As long as I don't yield the floor.' 

Keep up the good work Rand.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Where's Flake, Toomey and Ron Johnson? Someone should call them up.


I've called Flake. Can't get through. His voicemail is set up in such a way that I couldn't even leave a message.

----------


## KingNothing

> Cruz was just jocking Rand's leadership on this fundamental issue of life. This is historic and by no means can be understated as to its significance.



Epic day.  Rand officially became the leader of the Party.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Rand Paul 2016
Stand with Rand


New slogan?  :-)

----------


## compromise

Cruz and Rand are going to introduce legislation to stop the President killing off US citizens within the US.

----------


## KCIndy

> Where's Flake, Toomey and Ron Johnson? Someone should call them up.


Senator Flake:
Phone: (202) 224-4521
Fax: (202) 228-0515

Senator Toomey:
Phone: (202) 224-4254
Fax: (202) 228-0284

Senator Ron Johnson:
(202) 224-5323

----------


## Lucille

David Freddoso @freddoso  Paul isn't just criticizing Obama. He's taking the pick-axe to the concept of a perpetual, ubiquitous global war on terrorism.

----------


## compromise

> Senator Flake:
> Phone: (202) 224-4521
> Fax: (202) 228-0515
> 
> Senator Toomey:
> Phone: (202) 224-4254
> Fax: (202) 228-0284
> 
> Senator Ron Johnson:
> (202) 224-5323


Thanks.

Coburn needs to be called up too.

----------


## eleganz

Rand Paul is going to be so $#@!ing popular after this.  I wish I could be counting the fb likes right now.

----------


## tsai3904

Looks like they want to shut this down:

Mike Memoli ‏@mikememoli
Intel Cmte ranking R, Sen. Chambliss, now in chamber. Said on way in still hopes to have vote on Brennan today

----------


## brandon

Just found out this is going on and got cspan on now.  What's the deal with Cruz?  Did he join in to help with the filibuster? Anyone else helping?

----------


## Matthew5

> Rand Paul is going to be so $#@!ing popular after this.  I wish I could be counting the fb likes right now.


673,507 likes · 121,394 talking about this

Senate profile: 
50,684 likes · 5,863 talking about this

----------


## itshappening

I hope he can keep it going all night so all the cable shows take notice and cover it.

----------


## KCIndy

> Thanks.
> 
> Coburn needs to be called up too.



Senator Tom Coburn:
Main: 202-224-5754
Fax: 202-224-6008

----------


## georgiaboy

Front page of abc news .com, down the left-hand column
http://abcnews.go.com/

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Started reading through this DU thread: http://www.democraticunderground.com/10022468023

A few "I've been listening to him for 20 minutes and I completely agree with him."

----------


## compromise

Cruz just mentioned libertarians.

----------


## jct74

Hannity just said he is going to check in with Rand Paul, I don't know if he is going to have him on the show or play clips from the filibuster or what, but he was praising Rand effusively.

----------


## georgiaboy

anyone hearing this on the talk radio shows?

----------


## georgiaboy

http://www.glennbeck.com/

right hand column, first item.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Senator Flake:
> Phone: (202) 224-4521
> Fax: (202) 228-0515
> 
> Senator Toomey:
> Phone: (202) 224-4254
> Fax: (202) 228-0284
> 
> Senator Ron Johnson:
> (202) 224-5323


Flake's phone system is screwy. Left a message for Toomey. Talked to Johnson's guy and said he'll send him my message to help out and also said they are getting a LOT of calls about this. Let's keep this in hot pursuit mode yall!

----------


## BamaAla

Called my guys: 

Sessions office says he "hasn't made any comment." 

Shelby: got the voicemail

Called and thanked Lee and Cruz.

----------


## jbauer

God Bless you Rand!!!  There are still decent people left on this earth!!!!

----------


## BSU kid

CNN BREAKING NEWS: Surrogate Mother Denied Abortion!!!

No mention of the filibuster.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Just found out this is going on and got cspan on now.  What's the deal with Cruz?  Did he join in to help with the filibuster? Anyone else helping?


Ted Cruz and Mike Lee are helping Rand Paul with his effort. Rand Paul won't relinquish control of the floor.

ETA: Been going on close to 3 hours and 45 minutes.

----------


## supermario21

Never mind. Moran speaking now.

----------


## compromise

Moran on now.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Senator Jerry Moran?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Jerry Moran, Senator from Kansas is questioning Rand Paul now.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Guys, if he's on our side, it's not nice to call him a moron.

----------


## Harald

Jerry Morran chimes in:

http://moran.senate.gov/public/

----------


## green73

*KY senator filbustering Brennan's CIA nomination...
STARTED AT 11:47 a.m. EST: 'I will speak until I can no longer speak'...
'No American should be killed by a drone on American soil'...
Won't let Obama 'shred the Constitution'...
Invokes Hitler...
LIVE... 
*

----------


## cmo4ever

^^^^ 

Covering the front page of Drudge, and Fox News right now. OUTSTANDING publicity today.

----------


## georgiaboy

don't know anything about Moran - where does he stand?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Senator Jerry Moran?


People are going to see how popular this is and try to cash in on it.

----------


## compromise

Moran is a pretty good guy. Opposed military intervention in Libya. Voted for the Rand Paul budget too.

----------


## ronaldo23

decent comments from daily kos even!

http://www.dailykos.com/story/2013/0...ling-Americans

----------


## Todd

Wow.  Never thought I'd see another day when the GOP would send some statesmen to Congress who would  stand their ground and better liberals on Civili liberties.   This is pretty promising.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> LOL at Rubio just tweeting this:
> 
> 
> 
> He's on the Intelligence Committee and he didn't question Brennan one time about this.


Seriously? LOL

----------


## green73

> don't know anything about Moran - where does he stand?


He hates people who can't spell 'moron'.

----------


## Brett85

> don't know anything about Moran - where does he stand?


He voted against the Military Commissions Act, so he does have some libertarian leanings.  I voted for Moran over Tiahrt since Moran was at least a little bit more civil liberties oriented than Tiahrt.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

I wonder if Rand was prepared for this to blow up so big. Watershed moment.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Moran pointing out that Obama has already been slapped down by the Supreme Court for unconstitutional action (i.e. Obama trying to appoint people by saying the Senate was not in session).

----------


## Lucille

http://www.theamericanconservative.c...-john-brennan/




> 3:34 -- Paul, Lee, and Cruz throwing questions back and forth. They can keep this going for a while. Read Kevin Glass's write-up on some of the conservative writers Paul mentioned--Kevin Williamson and Conor Friedersdorf--and why he's filibustering.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Rand is such a Beast!!! This man is shaking DC to its core and won't let up. I'm completely blown away!!!!

----------


## rubioneocon

Let Senator Moran question so that Rand can explain particulars.

Rand yields to Senator Moran without giving up the floor . . .
this is great stuff folks

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> He hates people who can't spell 'moron'.

----------


## Matthew5

Moran asked Rand if there was a logical difference between a drone and a military member shooting someone point blank on the street!

----------


## itshappening

Rand will not yield the floor except for questions. 

I hope he was able to get out for a break when Lee and Cruz were making long statements/questions

----------


## acptulsa

Rand:  You want this filibuster ended?  Bring forth a bipartisan resolution that we won't drone Americans on American soil, but will give people due process.

Crickets:  Chirp.  Chirp.

----------


## mczerone

> http://www.theamericanconservative.c...-john-brennan/





> 3:34 -- Paul, Lee, and Cruz throwing questions back and forth. They can keep this going for a while. Read Kevin Glass's write-up on some of the conservative writers Paul mentioned--Kevin Williamson and Conor Friedersdorf--and why he's filibustering.


What about a write-up on some authors he alluded to, I.e. lord acton and Lysander Spooner?

----------


## Matthew5

300 FB likes in less than 20 minutes.

----------


## acptulsa

That was a nice treatise on incrementalism.

----------


## phill4paul

Whoever answered Burr's phone said they would pass on my words. Quick response. One ring.

----------


## AlexAmore

I'm so f'ing PUMPED that I got to have breakfast with Rand Paul while he was in NH campaigning for his dad. I had breakfast with history in the making.

----------


## acptulsa

Moran and Cruz are squarely on the bandwagon, and demonstrating it with their questions.  Not only are they nice softballs for Rand, they demonstrate to these guys' constituents that they're thinking.

LOL  Cruz:  Remember the Alamo!

You go, Cruz!

----------


## rubioneocon

> LOL at Rubio just tweeting this:
> 
> 
> 
> He's on the Intelligence Committee and he didn't question Brennan one time about this.


unless I am misunderstanding this quote . . .

The Senator from Florida is an idiot . . .
Rand's questions to the nominee were in the letter he wrote . . . damn Rubio . . .
should I change my handle to* rubioreallystupidneocon*?

Cruz bringing up the Senator from Kentucky as a native born Texan . . . on the anniversary of the Alamo!

----------


## JK/SEA

the Alamo!...hell yeah!

----------


## RockEnds

Remember the Alamo!!

----------


## Natural Citizen

I just got power back so missed this. Is it worth a listen? In other words, anything new? No way I'm going through a bunch of pages here.

----------


## georgiaboy

*4 Hours*

----------


## acptulsa

> I just got power back so missed this. Is it worth a listen? In other words, anything new? No way I'm going through a bunch of pages here.


If the filibuster goes on long enough, we will be treated to Travis' last words at the Alamo.

Yeah, man, it's great!

----------


## Schifference

> I just got power back so missed this. Is it worth a listen? In other words, anything new? No way I'm going through a bunch of pages here.


 No nothing to see here!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I just got power back so missed this. Is it worth a listen? In other words, anything new? No way I'm going through a bunch of pages here.


It's still going on. Yes, it's well worth calling your Senators and telling them to support Rand Paul, and listening to.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

This is glorious

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Wow, that opens up a lot of room for quotes from people at the Alamo! There has to be some goods from that group. Anybody have any?

----------


## thehungarian

http://www.israndpaulstilltalking.com/

----------


## phill4paul

Lol. Bottom header on CSPAN...  *POSSIBLE* Today: Vote on Brennan Nomination. 

  Lolololol.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Snowed in?  _Snowed in??? _   Geez.  Ever hear of Valley Forge, fellas?  
> 
> Buncha weenies.


Someone should turn that into a tweet and send it to Rubio.

----------


## georgiaboy

the r3volution is being televised.

----------


## Lucille

Called Flake's office and asked why he wasn't on the floor supporting Rand's filibuster.  She asked me if I would like him to be.  I kind of laughed and said, Yes, I would like my Senator to be on the Senate floor supporting Rand's filibuster and my 5th amendment rights.  It's a pretty important issue, seeing as Obama has declared himself judge, jury and executioner.

----------


## phill4paul

> http://www.israndpaulstilltalking.com/


  someone needs to do a seconds, minutes, hours calculator like the debt clock.

----------


## tsai3904

lol




> Mike Memoli ‏@mikememoli
> Sen. Coons has replaced Heinrich who replaced Baldwin as presiding officer during Rand Paul #filibuster

----------


## acptulsa

'Imagine you're a soldier fighting around the world, and you get the message, you're fighting for the Bill of Rights minus the Fifth Amendment.'

----------


## Lucille

http://www.theamericanconservative.c...-john-brennan/




> 3:52 – Ted Cruz talking about the anniversary of the Alamo: “I have no doubt that Texans are proud to see the distinguished Senator for Kentucky as a native-born Texan, fighting so valiantly for liberty. Serving as such a clarion voice for liberty, at a time when it seems like liberty has few champions. … If those brave patriots of the Alamo were here, William Barret Travis .. David Crockett … would be standing side by side with you, and would be proud to call you brother.” *Paul says he hopes to have the opportunity to recite William Barret Travis’ famous speech before the filibuster ends.*
> 
> 3:56 —* Oregon Democrat Ron Wyden is on the way*.  *Tim Carney says that could be big, coverage-wise*.


Finally!

----------


## EBounding

> the r3volution is being televised.

----------


## tsai3904

Sam Stein ‏@samsteinhp
Looks like Ron Wyden is gonna join the filibuster, making it a bipartisan one

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Epic day.  Rand officially became the leader of the Party.


Makes me want to start a leadership meme with Rand's picture center stage.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

In addition to all the media coming from this and the interviews he's yet to give to claim credit for standing like a Patriot, he's got a massive compliment from Sen Cruz which firmly shows he's an ally here and also this is generating legions of calls to all Senators across the country. No one can deny how tough of a freedom fighter that Rand is.

----------


## Uriah

> Rand Paul is going to be so $#@!ing popular after this.  I wish I could be counting the fb likes right now.


Likes are jumping right now!!! Going up by the second!!!

----------


## Natural Citizen

Thanks.

----------


## acptulsa

> the r3volution is being televised.


Thanks to the voters of Kentucky and Rand Paul.

Cruz quoting Travis now.  Great stuff!!

I sure hope someone is t00bin' this!

----------


## Barrex

Time to revive old money-bomb ritual:

----------


## JoshLowry

One of my old phone pics.

----------


## RockEnds

> Thanks to the voters of Kentucky and Rand Paul.
> 
> Cruz quoting Travis now.  Great stuff!!
> 
> I sure hope someone is t00bin' this!


I hope my family in San Antonio are watching.  They were posting "Remember the Alamo" images on facebook at the crack of dawn this morning.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> 'Imagine you're a soldier fighting around the world, and you get the message, you're fighting for the Bill of Rights minus the Fifth Amendment.'


_"but they hate us for that freedom so...?"_

Great quote and a great way to present it to boobus.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Harald

Ron Wyden (D) joins the filibuster

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Ron Wyden's on now.

----------


## ronaldo23

first democrat joining in filibuster! $#@!tttts getting real

----------


## JK/SEA

whats going on?....am i dreaming this?

----------


## rubioneocon

> I just got power back so missed this. Is it worth a listen? In other words, anything new? No way I'm going through a bunch of pages here.


Yes . . . worth a listen imho

Rand has got his second wind after Cruz comments . . .
Rand states he had to learn that certain quote as a Texas schoolboy.

Rand yields to Senator Ron Wyden of Oregon without giving up the floor  . . .
Wyden says he will vote yea on Brennan

----------


## Lucille

> someone needs to do a seconds, minutes, hours calculator like the debt clock.


http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/2...tering%2520for

----------


## jbauer

Randpac.com show your appreciation!!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Retweets welcome!

http://twitter.com/USAB4L/status/309406847754973185
"Heaven knows that I have done all that a mortal could do, to save the people..." - Davy Crockett @SenRandPaul @SenTedCruz

----------


## Schifference

What about this thread? http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ight=Rand+Poll

----------


## kathy88

I picked the wrong day to try to get some work done.



DAMN. Can anyone recap me quickly?

----------


## tsai3904

Justin Amash ‏@repjustinamash
Heading to Senate floor to #StandWithRand. As a House member, I can't join filibuster, but I want to witness this awesome effort. #liberty

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I picked the wrong day to try to get some work done.
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN. Can anyone recap me quickly?


Rand Paul is leading a filibuster that has been going on since 11:47 Eastern time [just over four hours] Ted Cruz and Mike Lee joined the effort. Moran [R Kansas* - I don't know why I typed Kentucky] joined. The first democrat has just joined. [Ron Wyden D Oregon] Rand Paul isn't giving up the floor.

ETA: They want the answer to whether or not the president feels he can kill an American citizen non-combatant on US soil. The whole thing has been epic. Rand Paul is on point!

----------


## trey4sports

watch tv channel?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999



----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> watch tv channel?


CSPAN 2

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I picked the wrong day to try to get some work done.
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN. Can anyone recap me quickly?


Check out Drudge to get a feel for how historic this is. Rand is on fire like never before seen and Cruz said on behalf of all Texans that those who died at the Alamo would be happy to call Rand a brother.

----------


## awake

Filibustering the man responsible for droning Americans.

----------


## rubioneocon

Let Wyden talk away . . .
GOP Senators will be able to then get yielded by Rand without giving up the floor over the news hours and the political talk shows time slots . . .
this Alamo anniversary day will be Rand Paul Day in the national media . . . they won't be able to avoid it

watching online at :

http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN2/

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Sen Joe Manchin's office hung up on me. I thought it was an accident so I called back. Same thing.

----------


## acptulsa

> Senator Wyden joining filibuster????


Not exactly.  Wyden is lisping his ass off in an attempt to provide himself, Rockefeller, Brennen, and even Obama cover.  He's trying to make it look like one big happy family.

In other words, Rand has gotten a lot of attention and pushed all the right buttons.  And now it's ass-covering time.

----------


## SchleckBros



----------


## kcchiefs6465

STFU already and let Rand Paul speak again....

----------


## rubioneocon

> Sen Joe Manchin's office hung up on me. I thought it was an accident so I called back. Same thing.


keep badgering them all . . . going viral from the grassroots is ok everybuddy!

Wyden the reason Rand said what he did is that Brennan has hesitation in what should be a simple question to answer.

Rand being diplomatic in explaining to Wyden right now . . .

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Sen Joe Manchin's office hung up on me. I thought it was an accident so I called back. Same thing.


Wow. That is amazing.

----------


## acptulsa

> STFU already and let Rand Paul speak again....


Let the man catch his breath.

Rand's just giving him rope.  And he really seems to want to hang himself with it, too.  Let's see if he ties a good knot...

----------


## EBounding

What is Wydens question??

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Let the man catch his breath.
> 
> Rand's just giving him rope.  And he really seems to want to hang himself with it, too.  Let's see if he ties a good knot...


The 'SSsss' was getting on my nerves. Mike Lee would be okay as well.

----------


## BSU kid

Any other Senators to call?

----------


## affa

rand is killing it.  loving this. 

gonna catch up on this thread before making any other comments.

----------


## Lucille

@SenJohnMcCain How about you worry about the American people for a change and get on the floor to support @SenRandPaul's filibuster.

@JeffFlake I'd like to know why my Senator isn't on the floor supporting @SenRandPaul's filibuster, defending the Bill of Rights.

----------


## itshappening

> What is Wydens question??


About the geographical limits of AUMF

----------


## jmdrake

> Call and contact your senators and spread this as much as possible.


Just called Bob Corker and Lamar Alexander.  Don't think they'll do the right thing, but I called anyway.

----------


## phill4paul

> http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/2...tering%2520for


  I regret I have no more reps to give at this time. Can someone spot me?

----------


## acptulsa

You see what's going on down on the Senate floor.  Come along, Dr. Coburn.  We all know Inhofe isn't going to make Oklahoma proud on this Alamo Day.

Which side are you on, Senator?




> I regret I have no more reps to give at this time. Can someone spot me?


No.  I +repped her on _my own_ account.  _You'll_ just have to remember to catch her later!

----------


## twomp

Before today, I said that I would support Rand Paul but I wouldn't be standing on bridges holding his banner like I did for his dad because he doesn't inspire me. That all changed today and I take everything I said back. Dr. Rand Paul, you have inspired me today! Rand Paul 2016!!!

----------


## jmdrake

> 


Epic!  I like this better than Randslide.

----------


## unknown

There goes Rubio.  

Guess someone told him to get some face time and to act like he gives a crap.

Dude's annoying.

----------


## JoshLowry

Thread back.  Sorry, clicked wrong check mark when I promoted it to FP/Twitter.

----------


## tsai3904

HowardMortman ‏@HowardMortman
per @cspanannie Sen. Paul is still on his feet on the Senate floor. If he sits down, Sen. Paul will lose control of the floor.

----------


## garyallen59

Rubio ... like a moth to a flame

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Bill Kristol must have called Rubio and told him to get out on that Senate floor ASAP!

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Again, I do hope that Rubio suddenly appearing doesn't sap any of Paul's thunder.

-Never mind. Looks like it's his final question.

----------


## supermario21

> Ken Gardner ‏@kesgardner
> Some of you are missing my point. I'm not asking why Rand Paul filibustered Brennan. I'm asking why he didn't filibuster or oppose Hagel.
> Expand   Reply  Retweet  Favorite  More
> 4 mins Ken Gardner ‏@kesgardner
> @hboulware But that isn't Brennan's job or area of expertise. It's Eric Holder's and, ultimately, Obama's.
>  View conversation
> 5 mins Ken Gardner ‏@kesgardner
> @LilMissRightie Hehe...I must point out the flaming hypocrisy when I see it. And I'm seeing it. #glasshouserules
>  View conversation
> ...



This guys is such a dumb $#@!.






> Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
> @kesgardner Yes, because Israel is so much more important than the Constitution.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

That is the issue Rubio, you putz.

----------


## acptulsa

Rubio--keep water handy.

Rand--forced but good natured laugh.

Rubio is trying hard to jump on this bandwagon. He's really trying hard. Rand is the Defender of the Seperation of Powers (though Rubio didn't use that phrase--maybe he skipped Civics Class that day)...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Thread back.  Sorry, clicked wrong check mark when I promoted it to FP/Twitter.


That freaked me out for a minute.

----------


## Harald

CNN: Sen. Paul joins Erin Burnett 7p ET. 

Hmm was this prerecorded?

----------


## rubioneocon

> @SenJohnMcCain How about you worry about the American people for a change and get on the floor to support @SenRandPaul's filibuster.
> 
> @JeffFlake I'd like to know why my Senator isn't on the floor supporting @SenRandPaul's filibuster, defending the Bill of Rights.


Jeff Flake (R-AZ)was part of the House Liberty Caucus with Ron Paul ya' know . . .

----------


## itshappening

If Rand drinks water then he's going to need to pee at some point, are we sure he's getting bathroom breaks? This might decide how long he can keep it going

----------


## DonovanJames

Called Roy Blunt (MO) office -- Ringed once and his assistant said he wasn't there since the D.C. offices were closed due to inclement weather. Asked if Senator Blunt had made any kind of statement or comment about Rand's filibuster in the Senate at the moment. He said he hasn't heard anything, but would pass on any information. I just said that I sincerely hope he is in alignment with what Rand, and a handful of other representatives are doing right now. 

Oh great, here's Rubio milking some spotlight chances.

----------


## JK/SEA

coming up on 5 epic hours...

----------


## unknown

Should we call our Senators and tell them to get in on this?

----------


## awake

The task now is to usurp and neutralize the riot leader position...In other words, to out Rand Rand Paul, then steer the nomination through.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

So Rand has been standing for almost 5 hours? Been there. Hurts for the first few, but at this point his legs are probably numb.

----------


## brandon

Rubio makes me feel really awkward. I hope he leaves now.

----------


## acptulsa

'We didn't ask you whether it was appropriate, we asked you if you think you have the power under the Constitution...'

'It's an easy question that if you have someone eating... in a restaurant, you have someone home in bed, then why can't we arrest them?  And I think it's an easy question, and why won't the president just answer it?'

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Should we call our Senators and tell them to get in on this?


Yes!

----------


## itshappening

> So Rand has been standing for almost 5 hours? Been there. Hurts for the first few, but at this point his legs are probably numb.


I hope he's had breaks and can get to the bathroom.  If not then it will not last long but i'm sure he can as there have been filibusters in the past for 24 hours, 16 hours etc and I dont believe they did it without breaks.

----------


## bunklocoempire

duplicate post

----------


## bunklocoempire

duplicate post

----------


## Lucille

@JimDeMint: We should thank @SenRandPaul @tedcruz @JerryMoran @SenMikeLee for standing up for Constitution and due process. And @ronwyden!

Jonathan (JB) Brown ‏@jb82185 Both @seanhannity & @codepink are encouraging their supporters to tell their Senators to #standwithrand on the #filiblizzard #isthisreallife

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo Rand Paul now quoting @ggreenwald.

----------


## Dary

Swipe and Lindsey.  (You don't get an attorney!) Grahman (sp?)

----------


## rubioneocon

living in the USA as if the USA is part of a global batterfield .

laws of war . . . living under marshall law . . .

drone acceptable because of the faith you should have in the operator  . . .
thanks Rand for exposing these guys to the whole USA

----------


## BamaAla

> @JimDeMint: We should thank @SenRandPaul @tedcruz @JerryMoran @SenMikeLee for standing up for Constitution and due process.” And @ronwyden!
> 
> Jonathan (JB) Brown ‏@jb82185 Both @seanhannity & @codepink are encouraging their supporters to tell their Senators to #standwithrand on the #filiblizzard #isthisreallife


Yes, thank them! I've called them all to thank them (can't get through to Wyden or Rubio.)

----------


## rubioneocon

Rand will win California electoral college prize in 2016

----------


## unknown

> Yes!


What about some allies, Jim DeMint maybe?

----------


## awake

"Who might kill?" They are doing this as a MO.

----------


## kathy88

> Sen Joe Manchin's office hung up on me. I thought it was an accident so I called back. Same thing.


call again and record it.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> I hope he's had breaks and can get to the bathroom.  If not then it will not last long but i'm sure he can as there have been filibusters in the past for 24 hours, 16 hours etc and I dont believe they did it without breaks.


Strom Thurmond apparently had some sort of device fitted to him during his filibuster of the Civil Rights Bill in 1957.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> What about some allies, Jim DeMint maybe?


Retired.

----------


## supermario21

Lol, Saxby coming to shut things down?

----------


## Brett85

What did Rubio say?

----------


## mac_hine

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
Rand now quoting Charles Pierce: "every four years we vote for a criminal" Radical! #StandwithRand

----------


## acptulsa

Thank you for taking the time to write me. I have received your email and I value your input, which is why I will personally read your message. Please allow me time to review your email and ensure you receive an accurate, detailed, and thoughtful response to your inquiry. It may take at least 30 days or as many as 60 days to reply due to the heavy volume of mail that I receive. I appreciate your patience as you await my response. If this matter is time sensitive, please contact my office at (202)224-5754 and my staff is ready and happy to assist you.



Sincerely,

Tom Coburn, M.D.
U.S. Senator


Good afternoon.  I am ... from Tulsa, and I have a time sensitive message for Sen. Coburn.  I will be very disappointed if the junior Senator from Kentucky must look after my Constitutional rights without any assistance at all from either of my Senators.

Yes, please do pass that along right away, thank you.

----------


## BamaAla

Chambliss joins the party!

----------


## SchleckBros

@HowardMortman

per @cspanannie Sen. Paul is still on his feet on the Senate floor. If he sits down, Sen. Paul will lose control of the floor.

----------


## Melissa

I too called both Indiana Senators and both aids hemmed and hawed..Donnelly's aid said he was in meetings and I said his meetings can wait I thought Dems cared about civil liberties and he needs to be on the floor 


> Ha!  I just called both Indiana senators.  I asked Senator Coate's aide whether bombing Americans on American soil was a Democrat or Republican position.  When the aide started saying, "um... um..." I suggested that if it was NOT a Republican position, Senator Coates needs to get out there and support Rand Paul's filibuster.
> 
> Senator Donnelly (a Democrat) is apparently not answering his phones.  My calls to him went straight to voice mail, ha!  
> 
> Everyone - this is a GREAT chance to get some publicity in the area of domestic drone use.  KEEP UP THE HEAT!  PLEASE!!!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> What did Rubio say?


Water.

He said the issue isn't about whether or not the Senators agree with killing citizens here [which it very much is] as much as it's about the presidential obligation to answer pertinent questions that they asked.

----------


## Brett85

Rand is on the front of FoxNews.com.

http://www.foxnews.com/

----------


## acptulsa

> What did Rubio say?


Me, too!  Me, too!  Look at me too!

It's all Obama's fault!!

Pardon me for paraphrasing...

----------


## bunklocoempire

> What did Rubio say?


Not sure what he said, but on _how_ he said it:

He's having some kind of hormonal imbalance and was pretty emotional...  looked thirsty..

----------


## BamaAla

Still no answer at Shelby's office, but finally got through to Chambliss' and Wyden's offices. I'll keep trying Shelby.

----------


## unknown

> Lol, Saxby coming to shut things down?


Almost seems like it in a round about way.

----------


## supermario21

Wow Reid is a dick.

----------


## acptulsa

> Still no answer at Shelby's office, but finally got through to Chambliss' and Wyden's offices. I'll keep trying Shelby.


He's asking a question now.  He's asking if, had Obama given Rand a straightforward answer, could we have avoided this filibuster.

Rand is using this to again say that a straightforward statement that this must not be used on noncombatant citizens on U.S. soil he'll happily end his filibuster.

----------


## libertygrl

Keep going Rand!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Harry Reid coming to shut down the party.

----------


## thehungarian

Harry Reid is such a $#@!head. $#@!.

----------


## acptulsa

Right now Reid is calling for a unanimous vote to shut Rand the @#$% up.

----------


## supermario21

War criminal.

----------


## Matthew5

Reid comes in to end filibuster, as a courtesy to other senators.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Squirm.

----------


## Lucille

That little worm Reid is trying to shut it down.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Grrrrr

----------


## EBounding

Aw dingy harry wants to go home.  Waaaahhh

----------


## kcchiefs6465

LMAO... Rand Paul, like a boss.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

What? Reid wants to give 30 minutes to Feinstein and then end it?

----------


## supermario21

LOL, Harry Reid SHUT DOWN!

----------


## phill4paul

Sorry Reid...this filibuster can end with a clarification from Obama right now.

----------


## Uriah

MOJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Natural Citizen

Heh. And I object. $#@! you Harry.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> LMAO... Rand Paul, like a boss.


.................

'And I object.' 

hahahaha.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Boom.... No vote tonight

----------


## supermario21

Toomey to the floor. Class of 2010 FTW

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I don't trust Reid.

----------


## Matthew5

Boom, take that, Reid!

----------


## brandon

Reid trying to invoke cloture, Paul objects, Reid goes home for the night.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Suddenly, Pat Toomey.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Taking your ball and going home?  Answer the question.

----------


## ronaldo23

> Not sure what he said, but on _how_ he said it:
> 
> He's having some kind of hormonal imbalance and was pretty emotional...  looked thirsty..


basically Rubio said that he didn't agree with rand on this issue, but that he thinks its important for republicans to stick up for each other and be partisan against evil democrats and support each others filibusters. 

I saw it as Rubio just wanting face time to not be outshadowed by rand, while overall he has full support for unlimited drone authority

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Ahah, Sen Toomey finally showed up. The calls worked!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

WTF was that from Reid? He wants to send everyone home?

----------


## awake

Calling out the President and Holder...lol

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Rand basically told Harry Reid to "$#@! off" lol!

----------


## acptulsa

> What? Reid wants to give 30 minutes to Feinstein and then end it?


Reid basically said no more votes tonight.  Rand must continue to filibuster if he wants to block a vote tomorrow, even though there will be no vote tonight.

Prick.

----------


## BSU kid

Stupid Harry the Weasel.

----------


## KCIndy

Senator Harry Reid
Washington D.C. office:

Phone: 202-224-3542
Fax: 202-224-7327

----------


## compromise

Toomey's backing Rand up now.

----------


## unknown

Damn, Toomey's got a big head...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Reid trying to invoke cloture, Paul objects, Reid goes home for the night.


Reid pulls a Cartman!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Clever.

----------


## jbauer

I sure hope we don't wake up one day and hear Rand is gone.  He's one of the very FEW bright spot left in this country.

----------


## awake

Rand wants a statement from Obama or Holder. This is pretty good stuff...

----------


## compromise

#filibuster
#StandWithRand
Rand Paul
#filiblizzard

All trending worldwide.

----------


## itshappening

LOL Reid was upset and walked off muttering...  

He wanted to have equally divided time between Chambliss (ranking member) and Feinstein (chairwoman) and then move to the vote on Brennan but Chambliss deferred to Rand who was still holding the floor Rand then objected and Reid said he was through for the night and walked off

----------


## Nirvikalpa

#StandWithRand is trending nationally!!

----------


## supermario21

I take it Rand won't be dining with the president tonight.

----------


## hammy

CAN'T believe anybody ever questioned this guy. Absolutely incredible. I'm fired up.

----------


## libertygrl

> LOL Reid was upset and walked off muttering...  
> 
> He wanted to have equally divided time between Chambliss (ranking member) and Feinstein (chairwoman) and then move to the vote on Brennan but Chambliss deferred to Rand who was still holding the floor Rand then objected and Reid said he was through for the night and walked off


Good tag team strategy...

----------


## rubioneocon

Now it is _Possible_ TOMORROW vote on Brennan . . . Reid wet his Depends

----------


## affa

Reid made himself look like a villain.   

Rand is tapping into the dream of America -- the entire mythos of Mr. Smith -- and Reid tried to stop him and got slapped down, only making Rand's stand that much better.

This is awesome.  This is epic.   

And that so many others are now joining Rand is huge -- rather than shunning him they're lining up for face time.  Watershed moment.

----------


## lx43

Amish is joining Rand on the floor.

Justin Amash ‏@repjustinamash  

Heading to Senate floor to #StandWithRand. As a House member, I can't join filibuster, but I want to witness this awesome effort. #liberty

----------


## libertygrl

> Now it is _Possible_ TOMORROW vote on Brennan . . . Reid wet his Depends


Hope he gets diaper rash.

----------


## trey4sports

Get this...

The Schwans man (gourmet food delivery service guy) saw my "Rand Paul 2016" bumper sticker and asked me where to get one because he's been listening to the fillibuster all day and is a big Rand fan!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> LOL Reid was upset and walked off muttering...  
> 
> He wanted to have equally divided time between Chambliss (ranking member) and Feinstein (chairwoman) and then move to the vote on Brennan but Chambliss deferred to Rand who was still holding the floor Rand then objected and Reid said he was through for the night and walked off


I literally lol'd. 'And I object....' 

I hope eduardo has the tube.

----------


## jbauer

Someone want to give the odds on there being a statement by Obama?  Its funny now because if Obama gives a statement then he validates Rand.  If he doesn't then keep this thing going as long as you have to.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

So he blocked it for the night. Will he stand and hold the filibuster until tomorrow

----------


## supermario21

Just imagine how different things would be if the Senate consisted of Bob Bennett, Charlie Crist, David Dewhurst, Trey Grayson, and even an Arlen Specter right now?

----------


## awake

Rand owns the moment...He is making a President squirm.

----------


## sailingaway

Heritage Action ‏@Heritage_Action
RT @JimDeMint We should all thank @SenRandPaul @tedcruz @JerryMoran @SenMikeLee for standing up for the Constitution and due process.
 Retweeted by

----------


## itshappening

Weigel on twitter is saying they changed the rules in the 70's meaning Senator who is filibustering cannot slip out for a bathroom break.

If that's the case it all depends on how long Rand can keep going but it's very sad as he should be able to have a break

----------


## Uriah

Alice in wonderland... nice!

----------


## Matthew5

Would love to see the Google Analytic on "Mr. Smith..." and "Rand Paul"...

Rand was showing as up trending for yesterday.

----------


## acptulsa

Is Rand remembering wrong or am I?  I thought Carroll's 'Off with his head!' character was the Red Queen, and that was _Through the Looking Glass and What Alice Saw There._

Well, even if he has it mixed up, it's a good analogy.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Hope he gets diaper rash.


I hope he gets snowed in.

----------


## green73

*
RANDPAGE: HOUR 6 
 *

----------


## georgiaboy

> Someone want to give the odds on there being a statement by Obama?  Its funny now because if Obama gives a statement then he validates Rand.  If he doesn't then keep this thing going as long as you have to.


Never happen.  The AG is the only hope for a written response, and it won't come until at least tomorrow.  They're now gonna let Rand see if he can take his stand through the night, wear him down, make him suffer.

Odds on him making it overnight?  Very high.

----------


## bunklocoempire

TRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTHHHHH!!!!!!

(nice to dust THAT one off!)

----------


## devil21

> Weigel on twitter is saying they changed the rules in the 70's meaning Senator who is filibustering cannot slip out for a bathroom break.
> 
> If that's the case it all depends on how long Rand can keep going but it's very sad as he should be able to have a break


He should step behind one of the chairs, pull out a bottle, piss in it, then walk back to the podium and put the bottle on the podium and keep talking.  Rubio joke in there somewhere.....

----------


## chudrockz

> Weigel on twitter is saying they changed the rules in the 70's meaning Senator who is filibustering cannot slip out for a bathroom break.
> 
> If that's the case it all depends on how long Rand can keep going but it's very sad as he should be able to have a break


If he literally cannot even take a five minute bathroom break, then I suggest Rep Amash get him a bottle of Fiji water to down, and then he can (ahem) stand there and refill it!

----------


## eleganz

The power of Rand Paul:

A posting from a CNN blog commentor:



> "I voted twice for Obama because i thought he would protect civil liberties and do away with the Bush tactics such as warrantless wiretapping, denial of habeas corpus and due process of the law. Obama has failed miserable to do anything on this front differently from Bush. Further, Obama has expanded these practices that I so hated Bush for. Even worse, nobody on the left seems to care.
> 
> For the first time in my life, I think I just became a Republican."


http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...rd-filibuster/

----------


## Matthew5

Wonder if Rand came prepared? Hope he's packing a catheter.

----------


## libertygrl

Guys, we can't let this moment die down after today.  We have to somehow seize it and build momentum moving foward.  Maybe bumper stickers, t-shirts, etc.  Just something to keep it going in the public's eye, no??

----------


## devil21

> If he literally cannot even take a five minute bathroom break, then I suggest Rep Amash get him a bottle of Fiji water to down, and then he can (ahem) stand there and refill it!


GMTA!

----------


## mac_hine

He's killing it!!!

----------


## awake

Calling Obama corrupt by quoting Lord Acton.

----------


## acptulsa

> The power of Rand Paul:
> 
> A posting from a soon-to-be-*ex* CNN blog commentor:


Fixed that for you.

Now he's sticking up for gun owners, cash users, and all kinds of individualists.  And now onto the 2008 MIAC memo!

----------


## chudrockz

I have never been a Rand basher, more kind of on the positive side of the fence. But I gotta say his stock's shooting way up today!!

----------


## unknown

Oh sheeeet, Rand just took the gloves off.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Wonder if Rand came prepared? Hope he's packing a catheter.


He just peed all over Harry. He's good.

----------


## awake

This is a call to ....?

----------


## rubioneocon

> Wonder if Rand came prepared? Hope he's packing a catheter.


fyi, fwiw . . .Rand had a break when Sen. Moran (R-KS) stepped up to the plate batting second for a while at about the 3 hour mark

----------


## sailingaway

*Alex Pappas ‏@AlexPappasDC
TPM reporter ----> RT @sahilkapur: I bet Senator Obama would've joined this filibuster if Bush were doing what he's doing now w/ drones.*

----------


## mac_hine

I wish he would have mentioned Ron Paul supporters in the MIAC report.

----------


## georgiaboy

> Oh sheeeet, Rand just took the gloves off.


did he ever.  holy "you might be a terrorist if..."

----------


## robertwerden

19 hours till the filibuster record

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> fyi, fwiw . . .Rand had a break when Sen. Moran (R-KS) stepped up to the plate batting second for a while at about the 3 hour mark


I dont think he is allowed to leave the chamber.

----------


## libertygrl

> He just peed all over Harry. He's good.


Considering he's now into his 5th straight hour, I wouldn't use the word pee right now!

----------


## supermario21

We need to make this happen!!





> Greg Brannon ‏@GregBrannon2014
> Thank you Senator Paul for standing up for the rule of law. Reinforcements are the way! As Senator I would #StandwithRand

----------


## bunklocoempire

> I wish he would have mentioned Ron Paul supporters in the MIAC report.


It's a tight rope walk.

----------


## ronaldo23

> Would love to see the Google Analytic on "Mr. Smith..." and "Rand Paul"...
> 
> Rand was showing as up trending for yesterday.

----------


## whoisjohngalt

Hopefully he is texting his aides to bring him a catheter, a cheeseburger, and a copy of Carol's cookbook to read.  As long as he keep it going into primetime, I will be happy.  The effect and response has already been greater than I could have imagined.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Flipped through news channels real quick. CNN was the only one at the time talking about the filibuster, but as soon as I tuned in they changed the subject.

----------


## phill4paul

> Guys, we can't let this moment die down after today.  We have to somehow seize it and build momentum moving foward.  Maybe bumper stickers, t-shirts, etc.  Just something to keep it going in the public's eye, no??


   A filibuster is not an obstructionist act. It is an attempt at a deeper debate that should have been explored from the beginning.

  Filibuster EVERYTHING..............

----------


## KCIndy

> He just peed all over Harry. He's good.


He ought to pee all over Reid's Senate desk when it comes time to relieve himself, if they won't let him have a pee break!

----------


## rubioneocon

> I dont think he is allowed to leave the chamber.


Then he was given a bottle/jug just like our stints as a civilian in the LA-Wadsworth VA Hospital operating rooms for the long cases - 
really.

----------


## acptulsa

'The people that worry me are the people who say America is a battlefield.  Because... that's martial law.'

----------


## phill4paul

> Hopefully he is texting his aides to bring him a catheter, a cheeseburger, and a copy of Carol's cookbook to read.  As long as he keep it going into primetime, I will be happy.  The effect and response has already been greater than I could have imagined.


  It will go into prime time. He planned this to get the maximum pre-game exposure. Kudos. He has played it well.

----------


## libertygrl

> Flipped through news channels real quick. CNN was the only one at the time talking about the filibuster, but as soon as I tuned in they changed the subject.


I noticed that too.   They can't have this gain any momentum.  So it's going to be up to us!

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Can someone explain the Mr smith thing to me really quick?

----------


## ronaldo23

its the central story on politico.com now too!

----------


## Brett85

MSNBC is talking about it now.  On Hardball.

----------


## Harald

John Cornyn (R-TX) joins in

----------


## hammy

I'M SO FREAKING AMPED RIGHT NOW. LET'S GO.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> It will go into prime time. He planned this to get the maximum pre-game exposure. Kudos. He has played it well.


Yeah, it's 5:15 on the East. I'm hoping it goes well into primetime on the West. Though I'd understand if he does not.

----------


## rubioneocon

> Flipped through news channels real quick. CNN was the only one at the time talking about the filibuster, but as soon as I tuned in they changed the subject.


I can't believe that MSNBC Hardball opened this hour with talk about a possible Bush45 . . . ex-Governor Jeb -
that is sad Kris Matthews dumbing down your audience like that to what is going on in the halls of government now . . .
the place for politics is sure in the wrong place tonight, eh ?

----------


## green73

Rand flies past 100K followers on Twitter

----------


## unknown

> I noticed that too.   They can't have this gain any momentum.  So it's going to be up to us!


Its on every forum...

----------


## mac_hine

I know, but a guy can dream, right?

----------


## Thor

> Can someone explain the Mr smith thing to me really quick?



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0031679/

A naive man is appointed to fill a vacancy in the US Senate. His plans promptly collide with political corruption, but he doesn't back down.

----------


## acptulsa

> Can someone explain the Mr smith thing to me really quick?


Seriously classic 1939 Jimmy Stewart movie where Stewart plays an idealistic freshman senator who gets framed for a crime and throws a filibuster to expose the machine that did it to him.

Well worth the hour and a half.  I think Capra directed it.

----------


## devil21

> Can someone explain the Mr smith thing to me really quick?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Smi..._to_Washington

----------


## awake

The longer Rand can go, the bigger this question gets ...

----------


## libertygrl

RAND PAUL TICK COUNTER:

http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/2...tering%2520for

----------


## NaturalMystic

he needs to make the point that not only is he looking for answers from the administration but also from the American people. How long are we going to continue to lay idle while our liberties erode away?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Very pleasantly surprised that the Daily Paul is so amped up about this today, normally the leadership there isn't very friendly towards Rand. Perhaps, this signals a change..

----------


## phill4paul

Lol. CSPAN changed the footnote...

  Was...POSSIBLE Today: Vote on John Brennan Nomination.

  Now: POSSIBLE Tomorrow: Vote on John Brennan Nomination.

----------


## hammy

This is going to be a HUGE moment for Rand among the grassroots. This is what he needed to nail down some of the outliers that didn't think Rand was "legit."

----------


## unknown

How long can we expect this to continue?

I have stuff to do but I cant stop listening!

----------


## compromise

https://twitter.com/JeffFlake/status/309428477969457153



> Kudos to @SenRandPaul for his efforts to get information from the WH on the use of use of drones to kill American citizens.


Flake backs Rand on Twitter. Hopefully he can join the filibuster.

----------


## lx43

> Can someone explain the Mr smith thing to me really quick?


I think there was a movie about Mr Smith goes to Washington.

----------


## jbauer

> How long can we expect this to continue?
> 
> I have stuff to do but I cant stop listening!


You aren't the only one!!  3 hours gone!!  I certainly hope that it makes a difference.

----------


## KCIndy

> Can someone explain the Mr smith thing to me really quick?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mr._Smi..._to_Washington

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0031679/

----------


## Koz

Nothing to see here. Don't pay attention to this Senator fighting for your rights.

----------


## sailingaway

off twitter:

----------


## tsai3904

For those wondering, Rand must remain standing the entire time even when he yields to another Senator for a question.

This is from the Congressional Research Service:




> A Senator who has the floor for purposes of debate must remain standing and must speak more or less continuously. Complying with these requirements obviously becomes more of a strain as time passes.
> 
> A Senator may yield to a colleague without losing the floor only if the Senator yields for a question. With this in mind, a colleague of a filibustering Senator may give that Senator some relief by asking him or her to yield for a question. The Senator who retains control of the floor must remain standing while the question is being asked.

----------


## Jack Bauer



----------


## RickyJ

Rand is doing great. 

Did he just ask for candy?

----------


## acptulsa

The problem with saying that it's a highly unlikely situation is that it seems the majority of our drone strikes overseas have been on people not actively engaged in combat.  So it's hard to say it's a hypothetical when that seems to be usual with our drone program.

(not an exact quote)

----------


## libertygrl

Look at some of these UNBELIEVABLE posts from ABCnews.com!  What IDIOTS!!


h ttp://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics/2013/03/rand-paul-launches-filibuster-the-talking-kind-against-john-brennan/

----------


## green73

Don't get tired, Rand!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> This is going to be a HUGE moment for Rand among the grassroots. This is what he needed to nail down some of the outliers that didn't think Rand was "legit."


Agreed unfortunately. Many of us knew better than that. That said, the repercussions of this epic event are so much more important and I'm soooo glad that this had to happen. Never again can Rand be called into question regarding civil rights and foreign policy, it's crystal clear where he stands and nobody can fully appreciate the lengths he's taken to run on this issue.

----------


## brandon

Paul says he's getting tired, doesn't know how much longer he can go.

That's okay, his point has already been made.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy



----------


## phill4paul

> Yeah, it's 5:15 on the East. I'm hoping it goes well into primetime on the West. Though I'd understand if he does not.


  If he ends it he will do it before the news hour. Either 6pm or 11pm .Hopefully his staff has already lined up every news organization there is to get maximum exposure.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Reid made himself look like a villain.   
> 
> Rand is tapping into the dream of America -- the entire mythos of Mr. Smith -- and Reid tried to stop him and got slapped down, only making Rand's stand that much better.
> 
> This is awesome.  This is epic.   
> 
> And that so many others are now joining Rand is huge -- rather than shunning him they're lining up for face time.  Watershed moment.


Reid very much looked like a villain there.  What a small, petty man.

----------


## unknown

> off twitter:


Damn thats nice.

----------


## sailingaway

the NRSC is fundraising off of him.... 
https://www.nrsc.org/donation/i-stand-with-rand/

----------


## georgiaboy

> How long can we expect this to continue?
> 
> I have stuff to do but I cant stop listening!


I fully expect that Rand will last as long as he can and is prepared to pull one all-nighter.

In order to avoid tomorrow's news cycle, the AG may get a written response to satisfy Rand late tonight.

----------


## acptulsa

'No branch of government, no individual politician, should be above the law.'

'So I've been critical of both sides, thinking they have more power than they have.'

'For about a hundred years power has been gravitating, and gravitating, and going toward the presidency.'

'When we [voted for Obamacare without reading it] we gave away power to the president.'

----------


## unknown

> 


Wait, what are the broads doing?

----------


## brandon

^^ Well at least they are supporting him.

----------


## unknown

> 'No branch of government, no individual politician, should be above the law.'
> 
> 'So I've been critical of both sides, thinking they have more power than they have.'


Time to expose the system.

----------


## hammy

How much longer do you guys think he'll go?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Just imagine how different things would be if the Senate consisted of Bob Bennett, Charlie Crist, David Dewhurst, Trey Grayson, and even an Arlen Specter right now?


Scary to ponder.

----------


## ronaldo23

i'm thinking at least going into primetime is the right move, so that it is going on while major news shows are airing on all networks, essentially forcing them to cover this heavily.

----------


## unknown

Shet - just - got - real.

----------


## acptulsa

> How much longer do you guys think he'll go?


At this point it matters little.  He's kickin' ass!

'What--restrain the government, that sounds terrible.  But that's what the Constitution was designed to do.  It's not about restricting what you do.'

There can be no liberty if you combine the executive and the legislative.  So if you allow the president to do drone strikes any time he likes...'

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Rand: Maybe we should be telling the President what to do re: drones

That'd be great stfu Obama you can't be trusted. Rand saves the day!

----------


## TER

May the Lord Jesus Christ bless Rand Paul, and may this day be memory eternal.

----------


## supermario21

Is this real??






> Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
> The great Drone drone continues - and I salute #RandPaul for his political courage: pic.twitter.com/Obvkn9iFuk ...

----------


## georgiaboy

I just hope C-SPAN keeps airing this as long as it takes.

----------


## phill4paul

Is Rand repeating himself now? I'm fine with that for late comers. It just seems like I remember this exact talking point.

----------


## green73

‏Ben Swann ‏@Fox19BenSwann

Reality Check tonight:Breaking down the Sen. Paul filibuster today on Capitol Hill. If you haven't watched, we'll break down what its about

----------


## twomp

I don't even know if I can sit and watch through all 5+ hours of this yet Dr. Rand Paul has been standing there the whole time. I am in awe of this man right now.

----------


## supermario21

You guys should seriously check out Cenk Uygur's twitter feed. Pretty eye-opening stuff.

https://twitter.com/cenkuygur/with_replies

----------


## itshappening

I hope he can keep it up until 10-12 EST so all the cable shows and network news covers it

----------


## acptulsa

'But I don't think you'd have known when you voted for [war in Afghanistan] that you were voting for worldwide war that goes on forever, and in which the whole world, even America, is the battlefield.'

----------


## Plague-of-Locutus

I wonder if Rand might have one of them bladders strapped to his leg so bathroom breaks are a moot point.

----------


## rubioneocon

> i'm thinking at least going into primetime is the right move, so that it is going on while major news shows are airing on all networks, essentially forcing them to cover this heavily.


when does Anderson Cooper 360 come on . . . pretty late, a couple more hours or so to go I guess . . .
he might pre-empt regular programming to cover this ?

I'm calling in to work since I did 5 12 hour shifts last week, my overtime from last week can cover me for tonight - I aint missing this for nuttin'

----------


## jbauer

> I hope he can keep it up until 10-12 EST so all the cable shows and network news covers it


What makes anyone think they have to cover anything?  Hell I thought the statement: "obama can use drones on american soil" should have been the top of the morning, first thing to be talked about.  However, nothing was covered.

----------


## acptulsa

'If they will not tell you, no I will not kill Americans not involved in combat, if they won't confirm that, what they're saying is, yes I will kill Americans not in combat.'

----------


## phill4paul

Rand just asked anyone with a phone to call Obama. Let's go........

  Switchboard: 202-456-1414

----------


## armstrong

Rush will have to say Rand Paul ,,,hehe,,,,A Patriot  or this never took place...

----------


## staerker

> You guys should seriously check out Cenk Uygur's twitter feed. Pretty eye-opening stuff.
> 
> https://twitter.com/cenkuygur/with_replies


I always found Cenk to be principled.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Just came back after a hiatus to say Go Rand!

His election was worth all the time and money!

----------


## Jack Bauer



----------


## bunklocoempire

Establishment must be fuming.  

This moment is kick-ass but knowing the track record of tyrannical governments escalating things -this moment is also a pretty sobering moment.  Be ready for the 'unbelieveable' and 'unthinkable'.

----------


## Thor

> Is Rand repeating himself now? I'm fine with that for late comers. It just seems like I remember this exact talking point.


Ya, I mean how much original content can you come up with to cover on a single issue in 5+ hours.  ;-)

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## green73

> You guys should seriously check out Cenk Uygur's twitter feed. Pretty eye-opening stuff.
> 
> https://twitter.com/cenkuygur/with_replies


Awesome

----------


## acptulsa

> Establishment must be fuming.  
> 
> This moment is kick-ass but knowing the track record of tyrannical governments escalating things -this moment is also a pretty sobering moment.  Be ready for the 'unbelieveable' and 'unthinkable'.


I have no doubt that the Establishment has just stopped playing nice with Rand.  I hope we're toobing every minute of this, because every minute of it is the ultimate Rand 2016 campaign selling point.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Rand seems to be getting tired. He might want to pass this off to someone else before he creates a soundbite the MSM will use against him. Being too tired is as bad as being drunk.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

6 hours. I'm getting tired now, how does Rand feel?

----------


## green73

*
RANDPAGE: HOUR 7 

*

----------


## acptulsa

> Rand seems to be getting tired. He might want to pass this off to someone else before he creates a soundbite the MSM will use against him. Being too tired is as bad as being drunk.


He's doing such a fine and upstanding job I think he could do it tripping.

'A bunch of lawyers got together and said it has to be imminent but it doesn't have to be immediate.  Only a gaggle of lawyers could argue that imminent doesn't mean immediate.'

----------


## libertygrl

> I think there was a movie about Mr Smith goes to Washington.


I'm a fan of classic films from the 30's and 40's.  I just saw Mr. Smith...etc last week.  GREAT MOVIE.

----------


## georgiaboy

have they shown the rest of the Senate chamber recently?  Anyone else there besides him, the chair, and the secretary?

----------


## awake

Can he tag off to another person to do the late shift?

----------


## phill4paul

> Rand just asked anyone with a phone to call Obama. Let's go........
> 
>   Switchboard: 202-456-1414


  NVM...

  "I'm sorry the president is NEVER available at this number. You may feel free to email him. <call redirected to email info>."

----------


## RickyJ

You are earning your pay today Rand! Thank You!

----------


## unknown

> Rand seems to be getting tired. He might want to pass this off to someone else before he creates a soundbite the MSM will use against him. Being too tired is as bad as being drunk.


May be a bit late.  He touched on a few sacred cows.

Regardless, they'll find something during a 6 hour filibuster.

----------


## green73

> 6 hours. I'm getting tired now, how does Rand feel?


Drink some scotch.

----------


## JK/SEA

> Rand seems to be getting tired. He might want to pass this off to someone else before he creates a soundbite the MSM will use against him. Being too tired is as bad as being drunk.


maybe, but don't forget who his father is. Ron and Rand are super heroes. Maybe green kryptonite will stop him.

----------


## jbauer

gotta say this is why Ron is the best spokesman but past it for 2016 and honestly 2012.  This has got to be taking a toll on Rand.  Keep up the good fight!!!

----------


## tsai3904

Rand's youtube page has uploaded the first three hours:

http://www.youtube.com/user/SenatorR...sort=dd&view=0

----------


## compromise

> have they shown the rest of the Senate chamber recently?  Anyone else there besides him, the chair, and the secretary?


Amash is there. Senators are going in and out.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Drink some scotch.


Drinking age is 21 in the state of Florida.

----------


## Deborah K

> 'But I don't think you'd have known when you voted for [war in Afghanistan] that you were voting for worldwide war that goes on forever, and in which the whole world, even America, is the battlefield.'


Wouldn't it be loverly if the media meme'd this?  

I can dream, cant' I?

----------


## unknown

"President Bush started this, President Obama expanded this"....

Shet - just - got - real, again.

----------


## mac_hine

He's taking Bush and Obama to the woodshed. Nice

----------


## economics102

He's reading from notes/prepared remarks, so I'm not too worried about him tripping up.

I'm just amazed this guy is so badass he wrote 7+ hours worth of material for himself.

Rand is so $#@!ing awesome. The force is strong with the Paul family!

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I'm getting tired now, how does Rand feel?


Heh. Rand's got the power

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Showing true bipartisanship by taking down Bush et al.

----------


## Jack Bauer

Oh God that Obama drone to Bush foreign policy bait and switch from Rand!

Perfect! 10/10

----------


## Brett85

Rand is acting really tired now.

----------


## devil21

airing a good bit of dirty laundry during this filibuster too.  Stuff that usually flies under the radar is being put out in plain view.

----------


## Uriah

Facebook likes is up over 3k since I started watching. This was two hours into the filibuster.

----------


## phill4paul

> Rand seems to be getting tired. He might want to pass this off to someone else before he creates a soundbite the MSM will use against him. Being too tired is as bad as being drunk.


  I do agree with this. End it. Take a break. Get on the news shows.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Guys, we can't let this moment die down after today.  We have to somehow seize it and build momentum moving foward.  Maybe bumper stickers, t-shirts, etc.  Just something to keep it going in the public's eye, no??


The general public should occupy the Senate chamber to show support for Rand.

----------


## Jack Bauer

Rand Paul trending world wide

----------


## UWDude

Go Rand go!

----------


## rubioneocon

> I do agree with this. End it. Take a break. Get on the news shows.


No . . . this _is_ the news whether they cover it or not.

Part of the public record in the Federal register . . . right ?

the notion of eminence in the face era of terrorism . . . important great discussion Senator Paul Sir.

----------


## Uriah

> Heh. Rand's got the power

----------


## Lucille

Jim Antle ‏@jimantle Rand Paul mentioning Constitution Party on Senate floor.

I missed that!  What'd he say?

ETA:  He just mentioned them again!  Heard it this time.

----------


## Uriah

> 



*BTW, I love this song!*

----------


## supermario21

> Jim Antle ‏@jimantle Rand Paul mentioning Constitution Party on Senate floor.
> 
> I missed that!  What'd he say?


He talked about the report that said if you tend to support or vote for third parties or are a member of the Constitution Party, you might be a terrorist.

----------


## compromise

Shout-outs for the Constitution Party and Libertarian Party by Rand.

----------


## bunklocoempire

There's a fusion center party afiliation mention!

Sah-WEET

----------


## Deborah K

Whoa!  "......I shouldn't have made that comment online...."  He's defending us!

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> Whoa!  "......I shouldn't have made that comment online...."  He's defending us!


Context?

----------


## libertygrl

His eyes look tired but I think he's gotten his second wind!

----------


## green73

#StandWithRand trending 3rd in US

edit: 4th worldwide

----------


## acptulsa

'There's a caravan going from the Libertarian Party meeting to the Constitution Party meeting.  They're both nonviolent as far as I know, _but..._'

'Does Brennan get to say that the Fifth Amendment applies to you?'

----------


## Lightweis

how do we find out what is trending?

----------


## acptulsa

> Context?


He's talking about who they decide to drone and how.

----------


## georgiaboy

*6 hour mark passed.*

----------


## georgiaboy

"We're not gonna have Terrorist Tuesdays for Americans"

----------


## tsai3904

"We're not going to have terrorist Tuesdays for Americans."

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

"Terrorist Tuesdays" brought out the lulz for me

----------


## Lucille

"Are you going to have Terrorists Tuesdays for Americans?"

Ouch.

----------


## acptulsa

'I don't think it's that hard.  It's an easy question for the president.  Are you going to have Terrorist Tuesdays?  Are you going to have PowerPoint presentations, and pass flash cards around the table, and decide who to kill?'

----------


## mac_hine

How cool would it be if Rand started reading from The Anatomy of the State?

----------


## unknown

> Heh. Rand's got the power


Brah, he's got the POWER.

----------


## phill4paul

> No . . . this _is_ the news whether they cover it or not.
> 
> Part of the public record in the Federal register . . . right ?
> 
> the notion of eminence in the face era of terrorism . . . important great discussion Senator Paul Sir.


  I can see your point. I'd love for him to go all night. But, Americans aren't gonna be watching all night. He needs more Senators in there giving him more breaks. Some have stepped up for a period. There needs to be more. But, there won't be. A coherent powerful point has been made. I have seen people punch drunk from sleep depravation. It will be his call of course.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Hat tip to _blowback_.

----------


## unknown

> How cool would it be if Rand started reading from The Anatomy of the State?


Liberty Defined!!!

----------


## ronaldo23

interrresting...rand is moving into the international use of drones. Let's see how this aspect is received by the media/colleagues and where he goes with this

----------


## IPSecure

This is great!

----------


## mac_hine

> Liberty Defined!!!


That would be awesome.

----------


## tsai3904

After 6+ hours, Chairman of the RNC finally makes a comment:




> Reince Priebus ‏@Reince
> Kudos to @SenRandPaul for reminding @BarackObama that the constitution provides for separate but equal branches of gov #StandWithRand

----------


## compromise

https://twitter.com/Reince/status/309438510165786625



> Kudos to @SenRandPaul for reminding @BarackObama that the constitution provides for separate but equal branches of gov #StandWithRand


Priebus tweets support for Rand.

----------


## Deborah K

> Context?


"...the [drone attack] list overseas is secret. So the question is, is the list going to be secret in the United States? How do you get your due process if you don't know you're on the list? It's a little bit late after the drone attack to say: 'Hey, it wasn't me; I didn't really mean what I said in that email; I shouldn't have made that comment online'."

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Does anyone have a tube of the Reid thing?  I didn't get to start watching until just now.

----------


## acptulsa

Or how I went from  to  in eight hours flat.




> After 6+ hours, Chairman of the RNC finally makes a comment:


How can _anyone_ come out against any of this?  The can of worms is opened.  _No_ way to reseal it.

----------


## compromise

Cruz has a video up of his contributions to the filibuster

----------


## phill4paul

I would like to know the actual time that Rand has spoken as opposed to other Senators. He could continue this filibuster on for at least 24 hrs if others were stepping up and taking more talking time. He has created a litmus test for Senators and where they come down on a simple Constitution restriction on government.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> After 6+ hours, Chairman of the RNC finally makes a comment:


Now that has to count for something. Maybe not, but at least, even if it came from pushing by constituents, Priebus said something.

----------


## devil21

Im seeing a bunch of chatter on the net that Rand is picking up fans left and right today.  That's great but what's bizarre to me is that many of them are basically saying "I like Rand.  I'm glad he's not like his crazy dad!"  It's proving VERY hard for me to keep my mouth shut, seeing how Rand and Ron are nearly identical on most issues.  Shows how well the media talking heads were able to poison minds about Ron.

----------


## supermario21

> Ross Douthat ‏@DouthatNYT
> Sometimes I like to think Rand Paul read this column, because he's spent the last three years proving me wrong: http://nyti.ms/bgKZtQ


Interesting.


Also, Dana must want to watch...




> Dana Perino ‏@DanaPerino
> Don't they have CSPAN in cabs?




Hopefully Jasper is a Rand fan!

----------


## CyberTootie

Can Rand continue to filibuster after a recess or does it have to continue non-stop?

----------


## phill4paul

> After 6+ hours, Chairman of the RNC finally makes a comment:


  Well, when one is at anchor and has no intention of sailing it is less important to see which way the wind is blowing.

----------


## acptulsa

> Im seeing a bunch of chatter on the net that Rand is picking up fans left and right today.  That's great but what's bizarre to me is that many of them are basically saying "I like Rand.  I'm glad he's not like his crazy dad!"  It's proving VERY hard for me to keep my mouth shut, seeing how Rand and Ron are nearly identical on most issues.  Shows how well the media talking heads were able to poison minds about Ron.


Good job keeping your mouth shut.

Please, everyone, _think_ before you blurt out, 'Yeah!  Thank God he's even _crazier_!!'

----------


## hammy

Why the HELL aren't any other senators standing up?!

----------


## mac_hine

I hope Rand mentions Drone strike "double taps"

*Predator Drone 'Double-Taps' Highlight Possible War Crimes By Obama* http://www.policymic.com/articles/21...rimes-by-obama




> These "double-tap" attacks end up hitting "first responders" to the rubble and ashes that are left over after the initial strike, and Begley's tweets reveal that the U.S. has been intentionally targeting funerals and civilian rescuers.
> 
> While these tactics, when discussed at all (Obama's drone program is shrouded in an intense level of secrecy), are justified under the rubric of "national security," even the Department of Homeland Security and the FBI have classified "double-taps" as staples of terrorists, not the repertoire of supposed constitutional republics.

----------


## phill4paul

Come on Rand. End it. WTH? Is going on?

----------


## Lightweis

did he just sneeze or cough.

----------


## tsai3904

> He could continue this filibuster on for at least 24 hrs if others were stepping up and taking more talking time.


He couldn't physically do that.  To continue the filibuster, Rand has to remain standing even when he yields to other Senators.  Rand can't take a bathroom break and the only thing he could eat is candy from the candy desk.

----------


## hammy

JUST SAYING had Gary Johnson won the easiest senate race in history, Rand could've cut down his time.

----------


## compromise

He's looking really tired now. Hopefully Flake, Coburn or Johnson turn up and help him out.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Since the vote was put off until tomorrow the only reason to continue now is to see it through. I think he will go all night, into tomorrow.

----------


## Lightweis

he is eating a snack love it

----------


## thehungarian

Get this dude a hotdog or something.

----------


## green73

Snack and Smack

----------


## Harald

1813pm EST Rand Paul eats a twix bar and drops it but manages to catch it

----------


## devil21

> Good job keeping your mouth shut.
> 
> Please, everyone, _think_ before you blurt out, 'Yeah!  Thank God he's even _crazier_!!'


It's tough to witness the cognitive dissonance but it's the right political move.  Let Rand do his thing.

LOL now he's eating and talking with his mouth full.  This is great tv.  Jeez Im such a nerd.

----------


## itshappening

Rand is getting tired but I hope he can keep going until 10-12 EST  so everyone who watches TV tonight (at least the news or cable shows) will know he's conducting a filibuster, then he can end it and go home

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Im seeing a bunch of chatter on the net that Rand is picking up fans left and right today.  That's great but what's bizarre to me is that many of them are basically saying "I like Rand.  I'm glad he's not like his crazy dad!"  It's proving VERY hard for me to keep my mouth shut, seeing how Rand and Ron are nearly identical on most issues.  Shows how well the media talking heads were able to poison minds about Ron.


Hang in there!  I try to remember that individuals _come to realize that they are individuals_ at _different_ times in their lives -not to mention everyone's unique experiences.  It's not easy!

----------


## unknown

Stream keeps freezing.  Effing this sucks!  :-P

----------


## Restore America Now

> 1813pm EST Rand Paul eats a twix bar and drops it but manages to catch it


I smell a new "Need a Moment?" TV spot.

----------


## unknown

> Get this dude a hotdog or something.


Do we know anyone who can get something to him?  DC people?  Im tempted to go and Im about 2 hours from DC.  Hell, I might make it.  

Can we order him a pizza???

----------


## tsai3904



----------


## matt0611

This is why I love Rand Paul. 

Best US Senator ever.

----------


## Cshelton21

Rand is a Lion. When he turns his head to the left he looks just like Ron. 

I have so much respect for him, I can't even put it into words. He's threading the needle between the Neo-con base and and the liberty Movements. This is a most difficult dance, and he's doing with masterful precision. He's weaving the divided GOP together in one six plus hour speech, and the result is a more liberty oriented party. Whats most amazing about this "Randpage" is that he's never taken Obama out of the crosshairs.

----------


## unknown

Hahahaha, that was an extended pause and chew session.  EPIC!!!

----------


## green73

Hey $#@!stick senators, step up and give him a break.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

I do wish someone would come in so he could tae a break. Just looking at his facial expressions and hearing the breaks in his filibuster, he definitely seems tired.

Side note, from a journalistic perspective, I do appreciate his many references and attributions to articles written on the subjects on which he's speaking. The tweet by Ross Douthat is an example of that and it's a nice way to show that he does pay attention to the journalists and not just repeat talking points by television anchors and pundits.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

I'm working on some college work on my computer so I haven't been looking at my TV the entire time and every time Rand stops to chew, I think he's passing out!

We just need one more principled Senator to come in and give Rand a break.  I'd love for it to be someone who is a hero on the Left (Warren or Sanders would be ideal) but I'm not holding out hope.

----------


## green73

Now atop Drudge

----------


## Lucille

> Why the HELL aren't any other senators standing up?!


I don't know.  It's ticking me off!  

#TerroristTuesdays is trending.  Most people are saying things like, "But it's Wednesday." They probably don't know that Obama makes a Kill List every Tuesday.

ETA:  Well, it was trending.

----------


## eleganz

Where are the Rand haters right now?

Even Justin Raimondo is hopping on the bandwagon, at least temporarily.

----------


## phill4paul

> He couldn't physically do that.  To continue the filibuster, Rand has to remain standing even when he yields to other Senators.  Rand can't take a bathroom break and the only thing he could eat is candy from the candy desk.


  He could. But, he shouldn't. Even now his energy is failing him. He could end it now. Or the opposition will use his candy eating and lack of energy against him. UNLESS, he is going for a "Rocky" endurance run in which case he may or may not get broader appeal for his fortitude.
  At this point I do not know what he is after.

----------


## libertygrl

Okay, now I'm beginning to feel bad for him.  I think his blood sugar level is dropping.  He's eating and talking at the same time now!  He can't keep this up much longer.

----------


## devil21

I hope they spiked his snack with an adderall.

----------


## hammy

> Where are the Rand haters right now?
> 
> Even Justin Raimondo is hopping on the bandwagon, at least temporarily.


The Rand haters have always puzzled me. It's always been so clear to me that Rand is absolutely willing to "play the game." Different strategy from Ron but (in terms of principles) I don't think he's that different at all from his dad.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Eating while talking about liberty to a national audience?  With no liberty there will be no eating.  Carry on Rand!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Just to be clear:

Rand cannot sit down, leave chambers, stop talking for much more then 30sec. The only exception is another Senator may interlude with a question. Rand cannot just give his time over to someone else. He is there until its over and he is done

----------


## unknown

> Hey $#@!stick senators, step up and give him a break.


Which Senator's phone can we light up???

----------


## unknown

> Just to be clear:
> 
> Rand cannot sit down, leave chambers, stop talking for much more then 30sec. The only exception is another Senator may interlude with a question. Rand cannot just give his time over to someone else. He is there until its over and he is done


So he cant tag team someone else for say an hour?

----------


## twomp

> Where are the Rand haters right now?
> 
> Even Justin Raimondo is hopping on the bandwagon, at least temporarily.


Yes, let's change the subject of Rand's epic day by rubbing peoples noses in stuff.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

> Which Senator's phone can we light up???


Sanders would be ideal.  He's a Socialist and Socialists, at least from what I've learned, are less hawkish than most Progressives.  Not to mention that would make two Democrats now included in the filibuster.

Elizabeth Warren would be great as well but it won't happen.  Sanders would be the most likely of the two and he is even a long shot.

----------


## thehungarian

Would've liked to see Ron Johnson jump on this wagon, but not too surprised that he hasn't.

----------


## acptulsa

> Where are the Rand haters right now?
> 
> Even Justin Raimondo is hopping on the bandwagon, at least temporarily.


All gathered in a smoke-filled room trying to figure out if damage control is possible.

Rand's Constitutional Damage Control!

'I think that's a mistake in policy to say that there's going to be a war with no limits, no geographical limits, not temporal limits...  How do you end war?'

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> So he cant tag team someone else for say an hour?


Nope. He could hopefully get an ally to ask a very long question and comment again to save his voice. He still cant sit or leave

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Where are the Rand haters right now?
> 
> Even Justin Raimondo is hopping on the bandwagon, at least temporarily.


I hate that word. Bandwagon....

----------


## georgiaboy

"I got less than 15 votes when I submitted a recent resolution to end the Iraq War"

Anyone ever hear about this?

----------


## radiofriendly

Anyone able to reach Paul's staff? Make sure Sen. Rand Paul is reminded that he may have his biggest online/tv audience right now. Folks are just getting home from work and this is exploding on twitter/online. Pretty funny watching him eat in between reading - remind him that we are watching - keep educating folks - and maybe make a joke about the eating lol.

He should feel free to keep repeating himself because the audience is new constantly...it's not just us political nerds!

----------


## Uriah

His staff is probably running on a 'high' right now.

----------


## compromise

> Which Senator's phone can we light up???


Sens. Udall (D-OR), Coburn (R-OK), Ron Johnson (R-WI), Flake (R-AZ) haven't joined the filibuster yet.

----------


## economics102

If I were Rand, I would come to the senate floor wearing Depends. That would be True Badass.

----------


## phill4paul

> Where are the Rand haters right now?
> 
> Even Justin Raimondo is hopping on the bandwagon, at least temporarily.


  The term "Rand haterz" is used by those that will not engage in a debate, a filibuster if you will, on the merits of Rand Paul. Either that or they are paid by opposition to create dissent in the liberty movement.

----------


## Deborah K

> Now atop Drudge


Whose office is this?  I see the obelisk in the background but can't tell if this is from the Capitol or the WH?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Wow.  I am continually amazed.

----------


## twomp

> I hate that word. Bandwagon....


How about RANDwagon?

----------


## mac_hine

"There's a billion Muslims in the world. Maybe the killing fields isn't the answer to this."  ~Rand Paul

----------


## libertygrl

He's beginning to repeat himself now - he used the lawn mower quote earlier.  Poor Rand!  Someone bring him some Gatorade!  Where are his aides????

----------


## green73

> Just to be clear:
> 
> Rand cannot sit down, leave chambers, stop talking for much more then 30sec. The only exception is another Senator may interlude with a question. Rand cannot just give his time over to someone else. He is there until its over and he is done


Can he piss in a bottle? How did the record of 25 hours ever get set?

----------


## supermario21

A friend of mine called both of Ohio's Senators....Rob Portman does #standwithrand but Sherrod Brown, the "Ed Schultz" liberal of the Senate, is nowhere to be found.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Wake up to be pleasantly surprised that Rand Paul is still going at it. Great job Rand!

----------


## hammy

Holy $#@! can we please get another senator to help him! GODDAMMIT

----------


## tsai3904

> "I got less than 15 votes when I submitted a recent resolution to end the Iraq War"
> 
> Anyone ever hear about this?


Here's the text:




> SEC. 1230. REPEAL OF AUTHORIZATION FOR USE OF MILITARY FORCE AGAINST IRAQ.
> 
>     The Authorization for Use of Military Force Against Iraq Resolution of 2002 (Public Law 107-243; 116 Stat. 1498; 50 U.S.C. 1541 note) is repealed effective on the date of the enactment of this Act or January 1, 2012, whichever occurs later.


It got 30 votes but maybe he meant less than 15 Republican votes.

http://www.senate.gov/legislative/LI...n=1&vote=00211

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Can he piss in a bottle? How did the record of 25 hours ever get set?


It is rumored that Strom Thurgood sp? Had a catheter

----------


## itshappening

> Can he piss in a bottle? How did the record of 25 hours ever get set?



I think the rules have been changed since then which is unfair.  I believe they used to be able to slip out to the bathroom and let someone take over for a while

----------


## mac_hine

*EXCLUSIVE: ACLU BACKS PAUL'S FILIBUSTER*




> On Wednesday afternoon, Christopher Anders, Senior Legislative Council at the American Civil Liberties Union in Washington D.C., spoke with Breitbart News exclusively about Senator Rand Paul’s filibuster of the John Brennan nomination to CIA director over the administration’s failures to answer questions about domestic use of drones. Anders backed Paul to the hilt, and was highly critical of the Obama administration.


http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...CLU-backs-Rand

----------


## dskalkowski

> He's beginning to repeat himself now - he used the lawn mower quote earlier.  Poor Rand!  Someone bring him some Gatorade!  Where are his aides????


He has to repeat himself. Unless you want him to start listing random facts about Kentucky and read the phone book.

----------


## libertygrl

Fortified with a good rest, a steam bath and a sirloin steak, Sen. Strom Thurmond (search) talked against a 1957 civil rights bill for 24 hours and 18 minutes  longer than anyone has ever talked about anything in Congress.

Thurmond also had visited the Senate steam room to get liquids out of his body so that if he drank during the filibuster, he would not have to go to the bathroom.

The senator, armed with throat lozenges and malted milk tablets, recited the voting rights laws of every state to show adequate protection existed. He also recited the Declaration of Independence and launched into a history of Anglo-Saxon juries to counter the bill's proposal to allow judges to punish cases of civil contempt without a jury trial.

"Thurmond's effort was a lesson in voice conservation," the AP reported. "At times he spoke so quietly that he appeared to be mumbling to himself. At other times his voice rang loud and clear across the Senate floor."

Though most Southerners did not help him, Northern senators at times asked Thurmond questions so he could rest his voice. Some minor infractions of Senate rules also were overlooked so he could keep the floor. He was allowed to sit while others made short remarks. During one interruption, Thurmond even gobbled a sandwich in the cloakroom.

Thurmond hoped that once word got out about his filibuster, Southerners would rally and urge their own senators on, Cohodas wrote. But the marathon talk swayed no votes and Thurmond wound down and "finished strong," the AP reported.


Read more: http://h ttp://www.foxnews.com/story...#ixzz2Mo11oLTo

----------


## hammy

How could he NOT repeat himself?! Some books don't take 7 hours to read out loud!

----------


## Natural Citizen

> How about RANDwagon?


I'm just not a big fan of memes is all. Whatever though. Probably shouldn't even have brought it up.

----------


## supermario21

Also Mark Kirk, whom Rand Paul tribute to on the topic of civil liberties when in Illinois Monday, has arrived in the chamber. He brought an apple and a thermos for him.

----------


## radiofriendly

Repeating himself is fine...the audience is constantly new and people are just getting home from work. If he continues to eat, his staff should encourage him (by note) to make a lighthearted joke about it...

----------


## georgiaboy

Moran back!

----------


## dskalkowski

THANK GOD SOME HELP

----------


## mac_hine

#StandwithRand now trending NUMBER ONE nationally on Twitter!
https://twitter.com/

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Thank God for Jerry Moran.

----------


## Melissa

Thanks so much for the info..   does the president pro tem have to remain in the chamber presiding for the entire time also? 


> Just to be clear:
> 
> Rand cannot sit down, leave chambers, stop talking for much more then 30sec. The only exception is another Senator may interlude with a question. Rand cannot just give his time over to someone else. He is there until its over and he is done

----------


## hammy

Thank goodness... someone to give the poor guy some relief. COME ON YOU BASTARDS. GROW A SPINE

----------


## tsai3904

> Thanks so much for the info..   does the president pro tem have to remain in the chamber presiding for the entire time also?


No, they switched three times in the first two hours.  Not sure how many others have presided since then.

----------


## devil21

I sure hope that Moran didn't just have a freudian slip there with the "Death of a Senator" line.

----------


## twomp

A line from Cenk's Twitter:

Cenk Uygur ‏@cenkuygur

People defending Obama on this clearly unconstitutional claim because he is their dear leader sicken me. #filibuster

----------


## supermario21

At this point, it might be wise for Rand to remain in the Senate. He's probably going to be attacked by a drone the next time he goes to KY

----------


## compromise

Just donated to Sen. Moran's re-election.

We need to call Ron Johnson, Mark Udall, Dean Heller, Jeff Flake, Tim Scott and Tom Coburn. These guys are close allies of Rand on this issue. Johnson and Coburn are the WH dinner later today so best to get them fast.

----------


## Lucille

Tweet, call, FB, or email your senators and tell them to get out on that floor and help that man! #shame standwithrand #savedueprocess

----------


## bunklocoempire

Of all the 'Obama phones' Obama kept a phone for himself right?  In case he wants to call in and "make something perfectly clear."

What's the word prez?

----------


## Barrex

Rand Paul's staff are accepting questions via twitter to bring to him on the floor. Use hashtage #*StandWithRand*

----------


## green73

*

RANDPAGE: HOUR 8 
 
*

----------


## magoo7042

donated to rand

Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount:	$20.16
Transaction ID:	ch_1PgVjjwu1XJuYE
Transaction date/time:	2013-03-06 17:40:13

----------


## acptulsa

> We need to call Ron Johnson, Mark Udall, Dean Heller, Jeff Flake, Tim Scott and Tom Coburn. These guys are close allies of Rand on this issue. Johnson and Coburn are the WH dinner later today so best to get them fast.


I emailed and called Coburn hours ago.  And I was calling from an area code that proves I'm a constituent.  The aide I talked to sounded like he agreed with me.

Obviously Coburn is going to pull an Inhofe.  He can't be counted upon when it really counts.

'We may have even hit upon a couple of points more than once.'

----------


## libertygrl

I think he's ending it now.  It's going on 7 hours.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Think he is wrapping it up

----------


## compromise

https://twitter.com/NRSC

NRSC backs Rand.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Can he piss in a bottle? How did the record of 25 hours ever get set?


It was probably some old crown that had to pee every half hour too.  Like to know how he made it through that.

----------


## Barrex

> Think he is wrapping it up





> I think he's ending it now.  It's going on 7 hours.


He got you. Bazinga.

----------


## acptulsa

He's getting a Sense of the Senate Resolution?  Or he's proposing one?

Ah.  Proposing.  Come on, Senate.  Do it!

I think that was a quorum call.  They're trying to drag the other Senators back to the chamber?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Hmmm

----------


## compromise

https://twitter.com/DavidSchweikert/...49721926283267



> Walking over to the Senate to listen to Rand Paul’s Filibuster - Know how to have fun!


Schweikert's watching.

----------


## Lightweis

whats going on

----------


## tsai3904

Those Senate pages must have learned a lot today.

----------


## compromise

> I think he's ending it now.  It's going on 7 hours.


Nope, just getting his glasses.

----------


## awake

lol...

----------


## supermario21

Krauthammer on Special Report just said there's a bipartisan consensus for drone warfare and said that the congress should come up with some code of conduct that would pass with 90 votes and would reject extremism of both sides, uses civil war for justification. Bret Baier said Judge Napolitano would be angry with you right now. They will be talking about Rand "as a politician" in 2 minutes. ON FNC.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Close call.... Almost asked unanimous consent on a resolution. That would have ended the filibuster

----------


## awake

Rand-a-buster.

----------


## rubioneocon

Rand calling out President BO to explain the limits of executive privilege 
keep going Rand . . .

Harry Reid has already been sent off looking for extra heavy duty Depends for tomorrow's _possible_ vote

----------


## jct74

Fox Special Report is giving this a ton of coverage, lead story and cutting to the senate floor several times during broadcast, just had a panel discussion about the issue and is going to talk more about Rand after the commercial.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I'm liking the fact that he's sourced Wired.com several times.

----------


## tsai3904

Mike Memoli ‏@mikememoli
As we enter 8th hour, looks like Paul filibuster may be ending. Staff just went to get a Dem leader

Mike Memoli ‏@mikememoli
Harry Reid now in the chamber. Fat Lady warming up

----------


## supermario21

I'm waiting for Rand to source antiwar.com or Justin Raimondo...LOL

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

I swear this is the second time I've heard Jane Fonda brought up.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

This can't be.  Rand Paul is a neocon traitor.  Daily Kos posters didn't say nice things about him in 2010, as they did with Ron Paul during his presidential runs.

----------


## acptulsa

'I'm not so fond of Jane Fonda.  I'm not interested in putting her on a drone kill list, either.'

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> He's getting a Sense of the Senate Resolution?  Or he's proposing one?
> 
> Ah.  Proposing.  Come on, Senate.  Do it!
> 
> I think that was a quorum call.  *They're trying to drag the other Senators back to the chamber*?


I would lose it if that were the case.

----------


## Valli6

> Can he piss in a bottle?


Here are some of the options.

----------


## July

Wow, just got home from work and tuned in, and Rand is still going!

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

*Krauthammer on Rand's filibuster: "Stroke of political genius"*

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I'm waiting for Rand to source antiwar.com or Justin Raimondo...LOL


Not me. I like Wired. Am glad he recognized the relevance of that particular demographic. Something I've spewed about thoroughly here.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Wow, just got home from work and tuned in, and Rand is still going!


That's what is so great.

----------


## acptulsa

> Krauthammer on Rand's filibuster: "Stroke of political genius"


So now we know what their damage control will be.  Downplay the issue, downplay the question, and play up the way Rand has put himself on the political map and made Rubio look like a piker.

And, no, TLG, _nothing_ Krautheimie says is worthy of size five type.

----------


## itshappening

Krauthammer just said this will launch Rand as a national figure! 

If Reid is still around I hope he keeps going

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Waiting for Rand to start singing Love is a Battlefield.

----------


## eleganz

If you ask me...I say Rand is not going to stop.




5,000+ likes in 2.5 hours!

1:22 PM
Rand Paul - 674,532

3:56 PM
Rand Paul - 679,576

----------


## anaconda

> Will no other Senator stand with him?  How long until he collapses from exhaustion?


I thought in this day and age that Senators didn't actually have to get up and talk to "filibuster." Can someone please explain this briefly? Thanks.

----------


## COpatriot

Rand Paul: I opposed the Iraq war.

Suck it neocons, Ann Coulter and AM radio jagoffs. Mmm yeah.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> *Krauthammer on Rand's filibuster: "Stroke of political genius"*


Do you have Harry Reid being shut down? You'd make my day, as well as the others who have missed it.

----------


## acptulsa

> If you ask me...I say Rand is not going to stop.


They can shut him right up.  All they have to do is confirm that the president will uphold the Constitution of the United States of America, and Rand will have to end his filibuster on the spot.

They haven't done it.  That's the mind-boggling thing about all of this.  Are they so enamored of their drone strikes that they refuse to give them up?  Or are they simply unwilling to set the precedent of one lone senator with a conscience and a soul shutting them down?

----------


## V3n

He's planning something... He's waiting for someone to enter or someone to leave or something!

----------


## COpatriot

Just mentioned al-Awlaki dining at the Pentagon and the underwear bomber. Alex Jones is proud.

----------


## jct74

Erin Burnett covering this leading off.  She says Rand was supposed to be on the show but is still talking on senate floor, then went to an empty shot of a camera setup in capitol building, lol.

----------


## jct74

LMAO, Shepard Smith just showed shot of Rand trying somewhat unsuccessfully trying to shove a Snickers down his throat.

----------


## green73

> whats going on


This Rand Paul guy is filibustering something.

----------


## rubioneocon

> I think the rules have been changed since then which is unfair.  I believe they used to be able to slip out to the bathroom and let someone take over for a while


you yield to a colleague like Sen. Moran at the 3 hour mark without giving up the floor officially -
and get a staffer with a quart size gatorade bottle or whatever

----------


## tsai3904

Ron on Facebook:




> I'm proud of my son's efforts today to shed light on this administration's destructive and dangerous drone policy.


http://www.facebook.com/ronpaul/posts/544221235610657

----------


## hammy

Can we all recognize how brilliant this filibuster is? It doesn't make sense for a politician to endlessly protest a nomination of a CIA director... so the MSM *has* to report the truth. That Rand is protesting illegal drone bombings. EXPOSE THE BASTARDS, RAND. WE STAND WITH YOU.

----------


## Jlasoon

> Just mentioned al-Awlaki dining at the Pentagon and the underwear bomber. Alex Jones is proud.


Something for everyone in here. Now talking about Fusion Centers.

----------


## July

Hopefully there will be some highlight clips of this later. I missed most of it. Sounds like he's been doing an amazing job from what I'm reading though.

----------


## compromise

Mark Kirk should join and ask a few questions, he's in the Senate building at the moment and gave Rand an apple earlier in the filibuster.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> If you ask me...I say Rand is not going to stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5,000+ likes in 2.5 hours!
> 
> 1:22 PM
> Rand Paul - 674,532
> ...


And he's already +8700 since last night.

That's a bigger jump than Rubio got from giving the SOTU response.

----------


## COpatriot

Cenk Uyger praising Rand on Current right now. Saying prog Dems would have been on fire if this were the Bush admin.

Actually said, "at least someone is standing Ho against it."

----------


## green73

> I swear this is the second time I've heard Jane Fonda brought up.


At least three times.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I want all of you here... All of you who stayed on and kept pushing after 07/08 and were dedicated to making this a true revolution and not just one campaign... I want all of you to stop what you are doing and think back to all those times you thought you were wasting your time and thought about leaving and giving up. THIS is why you stayed and THIS would not have happened without you. THANK YOU!

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

And so it's drawing to a close.

----------


## supermario21

Here we go, it's ending. I think.

----------


## hammy

> I want all of you here... All of you who stayed on and kept pushing after 07/08 and were dedicated to making this a true revolution and not just one campaign... I want all of you to stop what you are doing and think back to all those times you thought you were wasting your time and thought about leaving and giving up. THIS is why you stayed and THIS would not have happened without you. THANK YOU!


+REP. Don't forget this is the fruit of our efforts. WE WILL FIGHT. THE R3VOLUTION CONTINUES.

----------


## green73

> Here are some of the options.


God I hope so.

----------


## acptulsa

> Hopefully there will be some highlight clips of this later. I missed most of it. Sounds like he's been doing an amazing job from what I'm reading though.


We have been covering the highlights.  There is a lot of reading from good articles.

Unanimous consent request now.  Looks like it's over.  He shoved it into prime time, and now...

*Resolved* that it is the Sense of the Senate that to use drones to bomb American citizens is... unConstitutional.




> I want all of you here... All of you who stayed on and kept pushing after 07/08 and were dedicated to making this a true revolution and not just one campaign... I want all of you to stop what you are doing and think back to all those times you thought you were wasting your time and thought about leaving and giving up. THIS is why you stayed and THIS would not have happened without you. THANK YOU!


I voted for his dad in '88.  This is miraculous.  Libertarianism just hit Prime Time.

----------


## rubioneocon

Rand is right . . . 

what about _when_ - not if - other nations follow the example the United States is setting with President Obama
someday . . .

stop it all now President  BO

Rand asks for the resolution to be voted on tomorrow then followed by the Brennan vote tomorrow . . . 
gets objected by Sen. from Illinois

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> Erin Burnett covering this leading off.  She says Rand was supposed to be on the show but is still talking on senate floor, then went to an empty shot of a camera setup in capitol building, lol.


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! I wanted to watch Erin and Rand.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Oh $#@!...

Basically just set the dems up to Ethier vote against drone use or have a vote for Brennan

----------


## presence

*all 186 news sources » 
*





> *“I’m here to filibuster John Brennan’s nomination to be director of  CIA”
> 
> “I will speak for as long as it takes.”*





> "I rise today to begin to filibuster John Brennan's nomination for the  CIA. I will speak until I can no longer speak. I will speak as long as  it takes, until the alarm is sounded from coast to coast that our  Constitution is important, that your rights to trial by jury are  precious, that no American should be killed by a drone on American soil  without first being charged with a crime, without first being found to  be guilty by a court,"


*
7 HOURS!!! and counting...
The President cannot be judge, jury, and executioner.*





> The filibuster is a powerful parliamentary device in the United States Senate, which was strengthened in 1975 [42]   and in the past decade has come to mean that most major legislation   (apart from budgets) requires a 60% vote to bring a bill or nomination   to the floor for a vote. In recent years the majority has preferred to   avoid filibusters by moving to other business when a filibuster is   threatened and attempts to achieve cloture have failed.[43] Defenders call the filibuster "The Soul of the Senate."[44] Senate rules   permit a senator, or a series of senators, to speak for as long as  they  wish and on any topic they choose, unless "three-fifths of the  Senators  duly chosen and sworn"[45] (usually 60 out of 100 senators) brings debate to a close by invoking cloture under Senate Rule XXII.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filibuster#Senate




> *John Owen Brennan* (born September 22, 1955) is chief counterterrorism advisor to U.S. President Barack Obama; officially his title is Deputy National Security Advisor for Homeland Security and Counterterrorism, and Assistant to the President.[2][3][5]   His responsibilities include overseeing plans to protect the country   from terrorism and respond to natural disasters, and he meets with the   President daily
> []
> The senate was set to vote on Brennan's nomination on March 6th, 2013. However, Kentucky Senator Rand Paul began a Senate filibuster of the vote, citing President Barack Obama and his administration's use of combat drones,   stating “No one politician should be allowed to  charge an individual,  to judge the guilt of an individual, and to execute  an individual. It  goes against everything that we fundamentally believe  in our  country."


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_O._Brennan





*WATCH LIVE*

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> Do you have Harry Reid being shut down? You'd make my day, as well as the others who have missed it.


Anyone know which hour this happened?

----------


## green73

> *Krauthammer on Rand's filibuster: "Stroke of political genius"*





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWDhvE6gV-k

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Anyone know which hour this happened?


About 4:45 pm et.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Anyone know which hour this happened?


It was around hour four to four and a half. If you had the whole thing I could find it and give you a time so you can edit it.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Go Rand Go! We got your back!

----------


## SL89

The Harry Reid Clip:

----------


## dskalkowski

AND HE GOES ON!

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Democrats object to constitution

----------


## hammy

MAN I COULD GO THROUGH A DAMN WALL RIGHT NOW. LET'S GO. FREEDOM FOREVER.

----------


## mac_hine

Rand: "I'm disappointed the Democrats, this is a resolution saying we believe in the constitution it doesn't change the law"

----------


## bunklocoempire



----------


## kcchiefs6465

> AND HE GOES ON!


They can't even vote that they support that the president cannot kill non-combatants in America. What a sad day in our Senate.

----------


## tsai3904

> Anyone know which hour this happened?


Reid appeared at 4:44 pm ET.

----------


## green73

https://twitter.com/RonPaul/status/309455502918680576

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> The Harry Reid Clip:


Thank you. Makes me laugh every time.

----------


## phill4paul

Eating candy. Tiredness. He even had me..........

  Rope-a-dope Rand!

----------


## compromise

https://twitter.com/RonPaul/status/309455502918680576 



> I'm proud of my son's efforts today to shed light on this administration's destructive and dangerous drone policy. pic.twitter.com/VJzdFyFO7E


Ron praises Rand.

----------


## sailingaway

*Bill Hobbs ‏@billhobbs
The Democratic Party is now on record opposing declaring it to be illegal for the government to kill Americans without due process.*

----------


## dskalkowski

FOX is giving so much coverage to Rand..

----------


## compromise

https://twitter.com/MicheleBachmann/...53820818239489



> .@SenRandPaul Thanks for your efforts to protect liberty, get answers from WH on using drones against US citizens on US soil. #StandWithRand


Bachmann supports Rand.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> FOX is giving so much coverage to Rand..


Right but Rand has consistently referenced _other_ sources during all of this that _have_ referenced the genuine issues that main stream media has ignored. That said, I'm hopeful that too many don't jump to run lock step with linking and discussing the narrative of these main stream platforms and what are certain to become circus type terms of controversy.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

> *Bill Hobbs ‏@billhobbs
> The Democratic Party is now on record opposing declaring it to be illegal for the government to kill Americans without due process.*


This was probably Rand's end-game (at least for today).  He's won the day.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

How many times have you've gone to the bathroom since Rand started? I haven't gone at all.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Great references Rand!  Touching on it all!

----------


## The Gold Standard

> https://twitter.com/MicheleBachmann/...53820818239489
> 
> 
> Bachmann supports Rand.


Bachmann would grab the joystick and drop a bomb right on your house herself.

----------


## DonovanJames

This was a masterfully played move

----------


## sailingaway

CODEPINK ‏@codepink
RT if you think we should deliver this heart of appreciation to #RandPaul tomorrow for his amazing filibuster! pic.twitter.com/osy6lGPWNc



https://twitter.com/codepink/status/309457805419618304

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> https://twitter.com/MicheleBachmann/...53820818239489
> 
> 
> Bachmann supports Rand.


While I wonder whether the Congressmen and Senators who stand with Paul are being genuine, jumping on a bandwagon or following what seems popular at the time (or buckling to constituents), it is nice to see the support. Shows that maybe they're at least paying attention. So long as these backings don't turn into double crosses.

----------


## DonovanJames

> How many times have you've gone to the bathroom since Rand started? I haven't gone at all.


I've gone more than him 

Should we have a Hold Your Pee Bomb?

----------


## acptulsa

Well, yesterday we were saying we thought he had the GOP nomination but the general election would be a challenge--just the opposite of Ron Paul.

Suddenly, today he's his father's son.  What a difference a day makes.

Now, how the hell are we going to get him that damned nomination?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Rand Paul, after 7 and half hours, still has new material to touch on and is masterfully conveying his point. I am beyond impressed.

----------


## brandon

I"m totally amazed at the broad spectrum of support Rand is getting on this. Did he know ahead of time he'd have NRSC support on this?

----------


## DonovanJames

Ted CRUZ

----------


## Todd

Can't wait till someone posts the transcript of Rand's epic speech.

----------


## georgiaboy

Cruz Nice!

----------


## mac_hine

#twitterverseftw

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Ted Cruz is really winning me over today.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

TWITTERVERSE. Ted Cruz giving Rand Paul hope.

----------


## green73

Rand being filled in on the twitterverse explosion

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Ted Cruz is about to fill Dr. Paul's sails for the night

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> Ted Cruz is about to fill Dr. Paul's sails for the night


By letting Rand empty his bladder.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

I sort of wish he'd read Priebus' tweet of encouragement to know he's got the attention of the higher ups in the GOP, but this is still nice.

----------


## acptulsa

I have a personal message for all our Texas activists who helped get Cruz elected to the Senate.

Thank you thank you thank you!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Can't wait till someone posts the transcript of Rand's epic speech.


You thought Atlas Shrugged was a long read? This transcript will be a beast.

----------


## brandon

Great idea Cruz, good man!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Where was Rubio today?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Im literally crying

2016 we will win

----------


## thrillhouse

Looks like ted has about 12 pages of tweets to read. Nice!!!

----------


## compromise

Cruz is killing it. This filibuster is amazing. He pretty much endorsed Rand 2016.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

I'll admit, I had extreme doubts with Ted Cruz. Definitely proving me wrong today.

----------


## phill4paul

A clear and present definition of the Constitution!

----------


## hammy

> I'll admit, I had extreme doubts with Ted Cruz. Definitely proving me wrong today.


Same here.

----------


## acptulsa

> Where was Rubio today?


He popped up.  He tried to hog a little of the spotlight and tried to blame everything on Obama.  It was silly.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

#Filiblizzard

----------


## green73

Amash!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

I hope Rand Paul gets a new wind and doubles his time.

----------


## devil21

Damn shame I gotta leave the house and stop watching but this has been a great afternoon/evening for the Constitution and for Rand.

----------


## DonovanJames

KILLING IT WITH THEM TWEEEETS!

----------


## green73

I'm living in a dream today.

----------


## affa

don't know if anyone cares, but i really wanted a 'I Stand With Rand' bumper sticker so I made one.

i never made anything on one of these sites before, but i figure someone else might want some.
http://www.cafepress.com/manufactureddissent

i doubt i'll make much, but if i do, i'll definitely be paying some of it forward to Rand 2016 (which I'm going to be doing anyways, just like I sent whatever I could to the past two Ron Paul runs).   I've long been a fan of his father, but this filibuster cemented my support of Rand.



http://www.cafepress.com/manufactureddissent

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Well, yesterday we were saying we thought he had the GOP nomination but the general election would be a challenge--just the opposite of Ron Paul.
> 
> Suddenly, today he's his father's son.  What a difference a day makes.
> 
> Now, how the hell are we going to get him that damned nomination?




*One game at a time, my friend.*

----------


## rubioneocon

Cruz : a nobel peace prize winning president wont guarantee drones are not used against US citizens (paraphrasing)
letting Rand know what is going on outside the Senate now.

----------


## Brett85

> By letting Rand empty his bladder.


I thought Rand couldn't leave the Senate floor?

----------


## mac_hine

Juanice Davenport ‏@Niecy1975
Best filibuster since Hank Hill stood up to Arlen city council. #StandWithRand

----------


## Andrew Ryan

This is so awesome!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Cruz : a nobel peace prize winning president wont guarantee drones are not used against US citizens


The type of truth that when it gets out is apt to change folk's minds.  Excellent.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

https://twitter.com/EWErickson/statu...59502846062592




> Rand Paul, Mike Lee, and Ted Cruz tag team a Paul led filibuster while John McCain and Lindsey Graham have dinner with Barack Obama.

----------


## Spoa

You all want to know where Graham and McCain are?

Eating with President Obama. 

This would make a great ad against Graham: While conservatives like Lee, Paul, and Cruz were fighting for the Constitution, Graham was eating with Obama.

----------


## Paulatized

I am so incredibly impressed with Rand today!!! Showing  unbelievable capability. I so wish I had a "STAND WITH RAND" bumper sticker to slap on my car for the ride to  work tomorrow....

----------


## July

> Can't wait till someone posts the transcript of Rand's epic speech.



For those who missed it, there's at least 4 hours worth of video footage uploaded to his youtube.

----------


## Spoa

> Moe Lane ‏@moelane
> Seriously: if you are a Senator up for re-election in '14, the smartest thing that you can do right now is BAIL on the Obamadinner.


But they won't. They like him too much. Primary Graham in '14!

----------


## eleganz

Help this go viral:
The filiblizzard money bomb
https://www.facebook.com/events/490925880973969/

----------


## acptulsa

This is such a good feeling to see these two or three brave, good men speaking plainly on the Senate floor and _demanding_ that these jackasses simply stand up and say, we will support the Constitution and refuse to kill Americans almost at random.  After so many decades of watching the incrementalism and the increasing insularity of Our Rulers, this is a massive _relief._  This is an I Lived To See It moment for me.

3/6/13:  A day that _must_ live in infamy.

----------


## juleswin

This man has balls the size of water melons. I hope something good comes out of this

----------


## Thor

Calling out the 2 faces of BO.  Nice.

----------


## DonovanJames

> Help this go viral:
> The filiblizzard money bomb
> https://www.facebook.com/events/490925880973969/


Anything non-Facebook platform?

----------


## KingNothing

This is a big deal.  This a very, very, very big deal.

Rand is just dominating.

----------


## awake

Rand is prime time now...he is talking to Obama directly now...lol

----------


## QuickZ06

Gone from the webz for a bit and I miss epicness.

----------


## supermario21

> Ken Gardner ‏@kesgardner
> The filibuster would have been AWESOME had Ted Cruz done it. He opposed not only Hagel, but also Kerry. No inconsistency there.



Facepalm, although Cruz has more than earned his money tonight.

----------


## dskalkowski

This is the day that Rand convinced the Rand Haters to join him.

----------


## USAFCapt

This may win him the presidency.

----------


## supermario21

> Ken Gardner ‏@kesgardner
> Here's my problem. What we are seeing today, we should have been seeing with Chuck Hagel. Then it would have really meant something.
> 
> 
> Ken Gardner ‏@kesgardner
> .@L_Wheels Both Hagel and Brennan support the drone policy. Hagel is also pro-Iran and anti-Israel. Why support Hagel, filibuster Brennan?
> 
> 
> Ken Gardner ‏@kesgardner
> ...



Sigh, good thing Raimondo and others are bashing him constantly.

----------


## SilentBull

How many senators have joined Rand so far? 8?

----------


## dskalkowski

> How many senators have joined Rand so far? 8?


I think 8-10.

----------


## fr33

Rand Paul is the shiznit. Oh man! He's spent half a day just laying into our losses of civil liberties and failed foreign policy. What an opportunity!!!

The Ron Paul movement laid a golden egg by getting this dude into the senate.

----------


## Lucille

> This may win him the presidency.


It's true.  Stand With Rand will probably be his campaign slogan.

----------


## RabbitMan

top story on google news!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Words can't express it. 'Libertarian party caravan signature strike.' Goddamn Rand Paul. I've never been so proud.

----------


## acptulsa

> Sigh, good thing Raimondo and others are bashing him constantly.


Let them.  If you hear anyone trying to downplay the issue, tell them Rand promised from the first to stop just as soon as either Obama pledged not to target us at home when not actively attacking, or for the Senate to pass a Sense of the Senate Resolution to the same effect.  Obama has been silent, Senate Democrats objected.

They can't hide behind their masks any longer.

----------


## V3n

> The Ron Paul movement laid a golden egg by getting this dude into the senate.


None of this would be happening today if it weren't for Ron Paul.  Not just that this is his son, but Cruz, Lee, the sentiment, the movement..

When Ron Paul runs, he WINS!

----------


## supermario21

Let's be honest. Did any of us expect #StandwithRand would be trending #1 in America and that #RandPaul would also be trending? It's March of 2013. Keep it going. Rand 16 is going to make Obama 08 look like nothing.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Sigh, good thing Raimondo and others are bashing him constantly.


Who is "Ken Gardner" and why should we care about him?

----------


## supermario21

I don't know. He just shows up on a lot of Rand Paul searches. He must put himself out there a lot. No particular reason to care though. He's also taking a ton of heat so it's amusing to post these tweets. He just tweeted that Rand is too much like Ron.

----------


## tsai3904

Assistant Attorney General, Office of Legal Counsel during Bush's term:




> In general Senator Paul and others falsely maintained that the Obama administration has implied that it has authority to use a drone to kill a U.S. citizen inside the United States who is not engaged in combat and does not present an imminent threat and who is simply (a hypo they keep using) “sitting quietly in a café peaceably enjoying breakfast.”  Senator Paul also claims that the administration’s position on homeland use of force has no legal limits and amounts to martial law.  Along the way, Senator Paul is painting a misleadingly very unattractive picture of the circumstances in which the United States uses drones abroad in words that will now be played around the world as credible statements of U.S. policy.


http://www.lawfareblog.com/2013/03/o...uls-filibuster

----------


## bunklocoempire

ZING!  lol

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> Let's be honest. Did any of us expect #StandwithRand would be trending #1 in America and that #RandPaul would also be trending? It's March of 2013. Keep it going. Rand 16 is going to make Obama 08 look like nothing.


#StandWithRand, #filibuster, #senate, and #RandPaul are all top 10 trending in the US!

----------


## Natural Citizen

> They can't hide behind their masks any longer.


That is soooo much the important thing. Call 'em out.

----------


## tasteless

> Who is "Ken Gardner" and why should we care about him?


LOL my thoughts exactly

Go Rand! I was iffy with him prior but this move goes a long way in winning me over

----------


## Jackie Moon

From Rand's Facebook:


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...levant_count=1

Over 11,000 likes and 4,700 shares in 25 minutes for that image.

His page has over 11,500 new likes so far today.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

LOL just now on Fox Lindsey Graham was praising Obama...

----------


## compromise

https://twitter.com/RepJeffDuncan/st...54256967131137
https://twitter.com/RepJeffDuncan/st...24839561732100
https://twitter.com/RepJeffDuncan/st...21948578971648
https://twitter.com/RepJeffDuncan/st...83861005742081

Rep. Jeff Duncan backs Rand Paul

----------


## SilentBull

Too bad Rand won't have the opportunity to destroy Obama in an election. Would have loved to see them debate.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> LOL just now on Fox Lindsey Graham was praising Obama...


Must have been a good dinner with Obama tonight.

----------


## awake

Rand is going AF... he's giving domestic drone cases...

----------


## KingNothing

> Who is "Ken Gardner" and why should we care about him?


A piece of garbage who carries water for establishment Republicans on Twitter.  He's an idiot.

----------


## mac_hine

> Sigh, good thing Raimondo and others are bashing him constantly.


I think Raimondo's had a change of heart. Same here, as a former Rand skeptic.


Here's a collection of Justin Raimondo's Rand tweets:

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
Dear @SenRandPaul -- All is forgiven!

This is @SenRandPaul's shining moment.

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
"Are you going to drop a Hellfire missile on Jane Fonda?" -- Rand Paul.

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
Finally reached Barbara Boxer's office: yes, they ARE watchng Rand Paul on CSPAN. Why isn't she supporting him? I asked. No answer.

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
Heroic! @SenRandPaul brings Lysander Spooner to the Senate floor! http://oll.libertyfund.org/?option=c...4664&Itemid=28 

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
Rand Paul is a chip off the old block after all!

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
A stroke of genius: an actual filibuster. It's Mr. Paul goes to Washington. This is tremendously inspiring.

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
#StandwithRand -- now he's attacking the tyranny of majoritarianism. "A republic, not a democracy"! Long live the 10th amendment!

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
#StandwithRand A lone Senator speaks out against war without end -- WHERE ARE THE 'LIBERALS'?

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
@DrRandPaul is literally bringing tears to my eyes with his heroic stand for the Bill of Rights. #StandwithRand

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
If America falls into tyranny, @SenRandPaul's filibuster will go down in history as the lone cry of a patriot, a modern day Paul Revere

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
CSPAN interrupted Rand Paul's speech with an "emergency alert"! Yes, the emergency is real: the Constitution is in danger!

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
It's a nice day here in CA, but I can't tear myself away from watching @DrRandPaul's stand on behalf of us all. #StandwithRand

----------


## Root

What does everyone think is written on the papers he keeps getting?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> What does everyone think is written on the papers he keeps getting?


That the president hasn't responded yet.

----------


## itshappening

Fox News has a little box of him in the bottom right constantly hahhaa

I hope O'Reilly covers it...  they should get interviews with Cruz/Lee and cover it and ask them why he's doing it etc...

----------


## unknown

> What does everyone think is written on the papers he keeps getting?


"Shut it or else".

----------


## V3n

Meanwhile what our beloved leader is tweeting:




> What a real snow day looks like.

----------


## DonovanJames

> What does everyone think is written on the papers he keeps getting?


I was just wondering about this... How long did it take him to compile that book and how long has this been planned

----------


## unknown

I CANT EFFING BELIEVE THIS.  HE'S STILL TALKING!!!!

I HAVENT BEEN THIS FIRED UP SINCE THE  RON PAUL GLORY DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!

OMFG1!!!!!!!!!!!  EPIC!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hammy

> I CANT EFFING BELIEVE THIS.  HE'S STILL TALKING!!!!
> 
> I HAVENT BEEN THIS FIRED UP SINCE THE  RON PAUL GLORY DAYS!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMFG1!!!!!!!!!!!  EPIC!!!!!!!!!


I KNOW I'M READY TO FREAKING TURN INTO A PREDATOR DRONE OF LIBERTY. PSYCHED OUT OF MY MIND. 2016 LET'S GO.

----------


## affa

he definitely got his second wind.   there was a half hour or so where he looked like he was crashing, but he's going strong again.

----------


## green73

Ted Cruz reads tweets praising Rand Paul 



http://youtu.be/SwdVvDQtY9A

----------


## Kilrain

It's 2 am here in Sweden. I really need some sleep, but I'll keep watching as long as Rand keeps it up.

Though I'm sitting down, and I do get smoke and pee breaks.

----------


## DonovanJames

I haven't had a drink in a awhile, but I think I am going to get something for a toast to Rand Paul tonight!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Meanwhile what our beloved leader is tweeting:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				What a real snow day looks like.


He's making something perfectly clear...

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy



----------


## rubioneocon

Rand was bringing up again talking about the Posse Comitatus Act

The Posse Comitatus Act is the United States Code - 18 U.S.C. Section 1385 that was passed on June 18, 1878 

important stuff.

----------


## acptulsa

'This is a long drawn out day but it's to try to get some answers.  It's to try to _shame_ the president into doing the right thing.'

----------


## SchleckBros



----------


## BSU kid

Piers Morgan lol

----------


## BamaAla

I've been watching this all day...I really need to get some work done.

----------


## supermario21

Meanwhile Ed Schulz is talking with a panel about how the number of right wing groups out there mimics the period before Oklahoma City...

----------


## acptulsa

'Do we want to live in a police state?  It's going to take some people standing up and saying, 'enough is enough', and not just being a herd of lemmings...'

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Piers Morgan lol







> Piers Morgan ‏@piersmorgan
> The great Drone drone continues - and I salute #RandPaul for his political courage: pic.twitter.com/Obvkn9iFuk ...


https://twitter.com/piersmorgan/stat...27914531815424

----------


## hammy

> Piers Morgan lol


The asshat of asshats.

----------


## V3n

> He's making something perfectly clear...


you know.. he kind of resembles a drone in that pic..

----------


## unknown

AND hes still making sense...

----------


## compromise

Former Rep. Connie Mack backs the filibuster.

http://www.facebook.com/ConnieMackIV...15558135298574



> I stand with Senator Rand Paul. President Obamas decision to use drone warfare to target and kill American citizens without any attempt at due process is a disgrace and an assault on our Constitution.

----------


## BSU kid

Rand Paul looks like he really has to use the bathroom, notice he is swaying...moving while he speaks. I don't recall this hours ago

----------


## EBounding

I think some people just want to see if he will break the filibuster record.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Meanwhile Ed Schulz is talking with a panel about how the number of right wing groups out there mimics the period before Oklahoma City...


I caught a minute of Chris Matthews with SPLC guy and somebody else worrying about extremism on the right AND left.   Interesting timing.

----------


## mac_hine

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
Tell Mother Jones editor @AdamWeinstein what a lowlife slimeball he is: https://twitter.com/AdamWeinstein/st...64335078543360 … And cancel your MJ subscription if u have 1

Here are some despicable recent tweets from @AdamWeinstein:

Adam Weinstein ‏@AdamWeinstein
@JustinRaimondo Hey, friend, you're really embarrassing yourself.

Adam Weinstein ‏@AdamWeinstein
Also, don't misunderstand Rand Paul: he's for domestic drone surveillance, confined strictly to uteruses.

Adam Weinstein ‏@AdamWeinstein
Perhaps somewhere in his filibuster, Rand Paul can compare US drone deaths to gun deaths of elementary schoolkids. #priorities

Adam Weinstein ‏@AdamWeinstein
@BlanksSlate @swin24 @dlind Oh, bull$#@!. Rand Paul cares more about drone fantasy abstractions than uteruses or gun deaths. #CivilRights

----------


## phill4paul

> he definitely got his second wind.   there was a half hour or so where he looked like he was crashing, but he's going strong again.


  Rope-a-dope.....

----------


## rubioneocon

the way we (as a nation) act at War says alot about us . . .

Rand is right - his Dad said something to same effect back in the day

----------


## supermario21

I think Rand said "hell with politics, I'm pulling a Ron today." Best day ever.

----------


## acptulsa

> Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
> Tell Mother Jones editor @AdamWeinstein what a lowlife slimeball he is: https://twitter.com/AdamWeinstein/st...64335078543360 … And cancel your MJ subscription if u have 1
> 
> Here are some despicable recent tweets from @AdamWeinstein:
> 
> Adam Weinstein ‏@AdamWeinstein
> @JustinRaimondo Hey, friend, you're really embarrassing yourself.
> 
> Adam Weinstein ‏@AdamWeinstein
> ...


Outstanding.

Rand Paul is rising so very far above that Blue Team Hate Speech that it isn't even worth responding to.

----------


## Natural Citizen

I just made the mistake of turning on the television. FOX - Recap of Bill and Allen debate with Dennis Rodman next. CNN - something about spiderman underwear with Nancy Grace, - MSNBC - Right wing extremism/militias complete with a poll on if the govnt needs to keep an eye on them. I turned it back off.

----------


## unknown

> I've been watching this all day...I really need to get some work done.


I turned it off for an hour, did some stuff and was thinking it must be over by now.  Came back to check in and he's still going.  I'm hooked again...

----------


## KingNothing

> I think some people just want to see if he will break the filibuster record.


I doubt he will.  Going on for 24 hours to beat the individual record, or several days to beat the group record, would be nuts.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> you know.. he kind of resembles a drone in that pic..


Good wholesome drone play is what cool dads do with their kids so maybe that's what is going on.

_"vroooom BASH!!  Hehe got you girls!  Try again?  No no -you're the mundanes -ready?"_

----------


## unknown

> I just made the mistake of turning on the television. FOX - Recap of Bill and Allen debate with Dennis Rodman next. CNN - something about spiderman underwear with Nancy Grace, - MSNBC - Right wing extremism/militias complete with a poll on if the govnt needs to keep an eye on them. I turned it back off.


Un-effing-believable.    

Every network should be carrying this live.

----------


## green73

Mother Jones editor not happy:



https://twitter.com/AdamWeinstein/st...64335078543360

----------


## acptulsa

> I just made the mistake of turning on the television. FOX - Recap of Bill and Allen debate with Dennis Rodman next. CNN - something about spiderman underwear with Nancy Grace, - MSNBC - Right wing extremism/militias complete with a poll on if the govnt needs to keep an eye on them. I turned it back off.


SPLC thought they were determining the Official Meme of the Day.

Rand Paul trumped the living snot out of that crap.

----------


## Thor

Rand has been droning on, and on, and on...  on drones.  Ya Rand!

----------


## itshappening

they will all cover it during the evening by checking in and out is my guess...  hopefully network news is picking it up too so millions of Americans know whats happening tonight... can someone check network news?

----------


## hillertexas

http://www.israndpaulstilltalking.com/

----------


## anaconda

> Where was Rubio today?


Looks like he tried to do damage control on his SOTU water drinking episode. See last paragraph of the following article:

http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2...an-nomination/

----------


## mad cow

> It's 2 am here in Sweden. I really need some sleep, but I'll keep watching as long as Rand keeps it up.
> 
> Though I'm sitting down, and I do get smoke and pee breaks.


Cheater!

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Un-effing-believable.    
> 
> Every network should be carrying this live.


Yep. I'm probably going to look through the manuscript of Rands marathon and pull links to the sources he references to share. I see no need to link to these main stream platforms unless it's absolutely necessary.

----------


## V3n

LOL!  He's just riffing now!  Filiblasting!!

----------


## hammy

> Mother Jones editor not happy:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AdamWeinstein/st...64335078543360



The liberal tears sustain me

----------


## acptulsa

> Looks like he tried to do damage control on his SOTU water drinking episode. See last paragraph of the following article:
> 
> http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2...an-nomination/


Yeah, he poked fun at himself and Rand laughed obligingly.  That was about as memorable as he got.  Lame.

He tried to make it partisan.  Rand later denied that by trashing Dubya.  Rubio was inconsequential.

He said Kleptocracy!  On the Senate floor!

----------


## affa

Ron Paul operated out of the public eye for decades -- and only grabbed attention in his later years, when it was easier for the establishment to trivialize him as a [insert insult here].

Rand Paul, though... this is putting him front and center at his prime (obviously, Ron helped him get here).   And he's getting his message out to many, many people today.    This is solid political gold.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Cenk Uygur ‏@cenkuygur
The Young Turks is literally trying to deliver a pizza to Rand Paul on the Senate floor. #filibuster going for 9 hours now, must be hungry.

----------


## Spoa

> We need to make this happen!!


Absolutely. Imagine if we had Brannon...he could join with Lee, Cruz, and others in standing with Rand.

Brannon needs to take advantage of this and attack Hagan on why she doesn't side with Rand.

----------


## Marky

> The liberal tears sustain me


Who is that Weinstein goof? So is he saying he supports the executive branch killing Americans without trial? How “progressive”.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Referencing Wired and Danger Room again. Heh.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Rubio tried to steal the spotlight, but at this point he was unmemorable. Honestly, Rand is about to bring me to tears.

----------


## mac_hine

> Mother Jones editor not happy:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AdamWeinstein/st...64335078543360


I posted this a while back, reposting in case you missed it:


Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
Tell Mother Jones editor @AdamWeinstein what a lowlife slimeball he is: https://twitter.com/AdamWeinstein/st...64335078543360  And cancel your MJ subscription if u have 1

Here are some despicable recent tweets from @AdamWeinstein:

Adam Weinstein ‏@AdamWeinstein
@JustinRaimondo Hey, friend, you're really embarrassing yourself.

Adam Weinstein ‏@AdamWeinstein
Also, don't misunderstand Rand Paul: he's for domestic drone surveillance, confined strictly to uteruses.

Adam Weinstein ‏@AdamWeinstein
Perhaps somewhere in his filibuster, Rand Paul can compare US drone deaths to gun deaths of elementary schoolkids. #priorities

Adam Weinstein ‏@AdamWeinstein
@BlanksSlate @swin24 @dlind Oh, bull$#@!. Rand Paul cares more about drone fantasy abstractions than uteruses or gun deaths. #CivilRights

----------


## fr33



----------


## mac_hine

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
@AdamWeinstein Obama's drones are killing black, brown, and poor people including those with vaginas, you idiot. But u love that, right?

----------


## BSU kid

Rand is clearly getting tired.

----------


## acptulsa

> Who is that Weinstein goof? So is he saying he supports the executive branch killing Americans without trial? How “progressive”.


He's a pawn for the Divide and Conquer Squad.

The more he whines about someone he doesn't agree with on the petty issues defending our civil and Constitutional rights, the more he needs to be slapped and asked, then where are your allies?  Aren't liberals supposed to be in favor of civil and Constitutional rights?  I don't see them defending individual rights; quite the opposite.  All I see them doing is ensuring that all races have an equal right to be bombed to Hell in their beds at night.

That crap is so petty that it just makes Rand Paul look a bigger man for being the target of it.

----------


## Rudeman

I guess the progressives have had enough and have started a counter hashtag #WhyRepublicansNeedToGo . Man they're so pathetic.

----------


## hammy

FIGHT THEM RAND. FIGHT THEM. THIS IS GODDAMN BEAUTIFUL

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## acptulsa

> CNN covering the filibuster now, giving glowing praise to Rand Paul


If you can't lick him, pretend like you were on his side the whole time.

----------


## compromise

> Rand is clearly getting tired.


He won't stop though. Rand's determined to keep going after hearing he's blown up on Twitter from Cruz.

----------


## phill4paul

> Rand is clearly getting tired.


 Granted, he is tired. But, he has hit his second wind. This is the time when he knew most would be tuning in. I thought he was done hours ago. He is Rope-a doping.

----------


## AuH20

Need to send him a box of this.

----------


## deadfish

Is there anything we can do to help Rand? Tweet articles to him perhaps? (So the staffers can print, highlight, do whatever it is they're doing)

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Ok dumb question...If Rand has to take a leak, can he leave?

----------


## torchbearer

> Ok dumb question...If Rand has to take a leak, can he leave?


leave and surrender the floor.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Originally Posted by  deadfish;4908093]Is there anything we can do to help Rand?


Maybe let him know that main stream media is ignoring this stand during prime time so that he can ask why Americans aren't deserving enough to hear of it?

----------


## unknown

> Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
> @AdamWeinstein Obama's drones are killing black, brown, and poor people including those with vaginas, you idiot. But u love that, right?


That Raimondo is alright.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

> I guess the progressives have had enough and have started a counter hashtag #WhyRepublicansNeedToGo . Man they're so pathetic.


Lol, it was trending #1 for a while until #StandWithRand overtook it once again.

----------


## unknown

[QUOTE=Natural Citizen;4908096]


> Is there anything we can do to help Rand? QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe let him know that Main stream media is ignoring his stand during prime time so that he can ask why.


Epic idea.  Lets call his office.

*Called, being told that the the offices werent even open today?  Is that correct?

----------


## acptulsa

> Is there anything we can do to help Rand? Tweet articles to him perhaps? (So the staffers can print, highlight, do whatever it is they're doing)


No.  The man's on his own.  He has what very little help he needs.  We tried to shame our senators into helping him out (asking him longwinded questions so he can rest his voice, for example), but so far only the two Texas senators, Moran from Kansas, and a couple of others have stood up.




> Ok dumb question...If Rand has to take a leak, can he leave?


LOL, just got here I see.

No.

----------


## thequietkid10

> leave and surrender the floor.


I thought he got a five minute break.....

P.S. lead story on Drudge "Randpage Hours 8"

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Ok dumb question...If Rand has to take a leak, can he leave?


It Depends.

----------


## Deborah K

Roger Hedgecock is streaming this on his nationwide radio show.

----------


## Todd

> Mother Jones editor not happy:
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/AdamWeinstein/st...64335078543360


typical left wing hypocrisy.  AWOL on civil rights when it's their guy in the White House pulling the strings.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Is there anything we can do to help Rand? Tweet articles to him perhaps? (So the staffers can print, highlight, do whatever it is they're doing)


Cruz read some short tweets earlier.  I hope someone does it again.

----------


## anaconda

So, did all of the other senators not participating in the filibuster simply leave the building? Or, is there some reason that they had to remain?

----------


## mac_hine

It would be great if Rand called out Holder as a domestic terrorist, followed up with, "should a drone strike be called up to take him out?"

----------


## ronaldo23

in regards to cenk ordering a pizza, can you bring even food out on the senate floor while speaking? I'm assuming no...

----------


## awake

Wouldn't the record for longest filibusterer be worth it? When people ask why...it would be worth it.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> So, did all of the other senators not participating in the filibuster simply leave the building? Or, is there some reason that they had to remain?


Many, such as McCain and Graham, are having dinner with Obama tonight.

----------


## Natural Citizen

[QUOTE=unknown;4908100]


> Epic idea.  Lets call his office.
> 
> *Called, being told that the the offices werent even open today?  Is that correct?


That would put a nail in it. Make them report. Why is a wonderful question. We ask you decide hasn't historically worked. As we can plainly see if we flick through the channels. This should be the topic of every discussion on main stream news. It's not though. And it's not because they get to ask "Why?" So...yeah. It's up to us to ask, methinks. Unless we want to wait for them to figger on what they want to spin it into.

----------


## V3n

> Is there anything we can do to help Rand? Tweet articles to him perhaps? (So the staffers can print, highlight, do whatever it is they're doing)


I say YES - tweet him more articles!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I thought he got a five minute break.....
> 
> P.S. lead story on Drudge "Randpage Hours 8"


Ten minutes away from 9 hours.

http://www.tickcounter.com/countup/2...tering%2520for

----------


## NoOneButPaul

This is epic.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> in regards to cenk ordering a pizza, can you bring even food out on the senate floor while speaking? I'm assuming no...


Just candy, from what I can tell.

----------


## fr33

> Wouldn't the record for longest filibusterer be worth it? When people ask why...it would be worth it.


It is worth it but I certainly won't be disappointed if he stops..... even now. It is quite a sacrifice to do what he is doing.

----------


## anaconda

> Many, such as McCain and Graham, are having dinner with Obama tonight.


I meant during the business day. Did anyone get a glimpse of the floor on CSPAN (for those that tuned in)? Was it mostly empty?

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

> leave and surrender the floor.


Strom Thurmond held it for like 24 hours no?  Surely he left the floor?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Strom Thurmond held it for like 24 hours no?  Surely he left the floor?


I think the rules changed.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Isn't he allowed to leave for a couple of minutes if he yields the floor (but doesn't surrender the floor) to someone like Cruz or Lee?

Might be using the wrong terminology there but you get the gist of it.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Absolutely. Imagine if we had Brannon...he could join with Lee, Cruz, and others in standing with Rand.
> 
> Brannon needs to take advantage of this and attack Hagan on why she doesn't side with Rand.


Absolutely!  We need to get Brannon to defeat Hagan and give Rand some back up.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Strom Thurmond held it for like 24 hours no?  Surely he left the floor?


The rules changed.  Thurmond had the benefit of being able to leave temporarily to use the bathroom or whatever.  Paul doesn't have that; he leaves and it's over.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Glenn Greenwald ‏@ggreenwald
.@AdamWeinstein Fun to watch liberals mock one of the few efforts to oppose tryannical powers, secret assassinations & rampant secrecy

----------


## torchbearer

> Strom Thurmond held it for like 24 hours no?  Surely he left the floor?


rules have changed since then.

----------


## Cshelton21

Work in progress

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I meant during the business day. Did anyone get a glimpse of the floor on CSPAN (for those that tuned in)? Was it mostly empty?


Yes, it was. I don't believe there are more than 10-15 people in that room and they are the people required to be there.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Take this as bad taste, or just good free market using something thats hot....

http://www.zazzle.com/stand_with_ran...38194504104985

Buy my new Stand with Rand 2016 shirt 


Please 

I was not for sure until today but now Rand has earned my 110% support. Im ready to hold signs, paste bumper stickers whatever it will take..... to that end it all takes money.

----------


## acptulsa

> typical left wing hypocrisy.  AWOL on civil rights when it's their guy in the White House pulling the strings.


This kind of hypocricy is rampant all over the place these days, in and out of government.  There are tools in Washington doing what their masters want done and there are tools in the media and elsewhere giving them cover and playing the divide and conquer game.  The beauty of this filibuster is it's seperating the wheat from the chaff, the tools from the populists and patriots, on _both_ sides of the aisle, both inside Washington and out.

Yes, Rand is single-handedly seperating the hypocrites from the humans.  And it's a great thing.

----------


## Cshelton21

Work in progress

----------


## affa

> I thought in this day and age that Senators didn't actually have to get up and talk to "filibuster." Can someone please explain this briefly? Thanks.


They don't. That's (part of) what's so epic about this.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Tyrion Paul is spitting in the face of Joffrey Baratheon right now.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Go Rand!

----------


## torchbearer

Leeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## JoshLowry

I think Rand took a break when Cruz started reading twitter comments and just now when Lee came up, no?

----------


## Spoa

Mike Lee is taking over for a while.  

At least Rand Paul gets a little break. Thanks Senator Lee! (where is Senator Hatch???)

----------


## anaconda

Mike Lee is speaking at the podium now. Restroom break for Rand?

----------


## deadfish

What happens while Mike Lee talks?

Does Rand potty? Eat? Drink? Obtain more material?

All of the above?

edit: lol, I see several people beat me to this comment. Kinda fun watching this with y'all.

----------


## Spoa

> I think Rand took a break when Cruz started reading twitter comments and just now when Lee came up, no?


Right. But is he allowed to sit down? I read somewhere that he has to keep standing up. I may be wrong.

----------


## Matthew5

And thus begins the longest pee in Senate history...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Mike Lee is speaking at the podium now. Restroom break for Rand?


From what I've read he cannot. Tsai I believe, posted the rules.

----------


## rubioneocon

no geographical limitations to war . . . it could be in the US then right
no temporal limitations either  
OK neocons you have war everywhere for eternity 
good luck with that . . .

Sen Lee (R-Utah) again standing with Rand . . . 
thank you Senator Lee

Rand is right!

CNN online has at least live coverage now . . . online
clearer in my browser fwiw
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream3

Senator Lee . . . these cant be capricious strikes against American citizens (paraphrasing)

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> What happens while Mike Lee talks?
> 
> Does Rand potty? Eat? Drink? Obtain more material?
> 
> All of the above?
> 
> edit: lol, I see several people beat me to this comment. Kinda fun watching this with y'all.


He waits to answer the question.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> What happens while Mike Lee talks?
> 
> Does Rand potty? Eat? Drink? Obtain more material?
> 
> All of the above?
> 
> edit: lol, I see several people beat me to this comment. Kinda fun watching this with y'all.


A break for his voice, get some water, another candy bar. He CANNOT leave or sit down.

----------


## BamaAla

So how long do we expect this to go on? Is he going for the record?

----------


## Spoa

> So how long do we expect this to go on? Is he going for the record?


I know that at some time he will have to give up. He has to continue standing and cannot sit down (otherwise Harry Reid may come back and order a vote). He can't even leave for the restroom lest Reid takes over.

But standing for 9 hours straight to defend a principle is something we need more of. In 2014, I will seek to find people like Mike Lee and Ted Cruz who will stand with Rand Paul (unlike Graham and McCain who are having dinner with Obama).

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> So how long do we expect this to go on? Is he going for the record?


Until Obama answers his question. I really don't know how much longer he can go on for. After Ted Cruz told him the support he has I expect him to speak for at least another few hours.

----------


## phill4paul

Christ, has no one ever gone 12 hours without taking a PISS? Honestly? ............................ It's not a Herculean feat.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I know that at some time he will have to give up. He has to continue standing and cannot sit down (otherwise Harry Reid may come back and order a vote). He can't even leave for the restroom lest Reid takes over.


Harry Reid left hours ago. He is probably eating dinner with Barack Obama and McCain but I really don't know.

----------


## green73

> Need to send him a box of this.


I didn't know HB modeled.

----------


## anaconda

> A break for his voice, get some water, another candy bar. He CANNOT leave or sit down.


If Lee keeps talking for 9 hours, is it still Paul's filibuster?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Christ, has no one ever gone 12 hours without taking a PISS? Honestly? ............................


Well he has been drinking water all day long. Probably has drank a couple pitchers at least.

----------


## BamaAla

> I know that at some time he will have to give up. He has to continue standing and cannot sit down (otherwise Harry Reid may come back and order a vote). He can't even leave for the restroom lest Reid takes over.
> 
> But standing for 9 hours straight to defend a principle is something we need more of. In 2014, I will seek to find people like Mike Lee and Ted Cruz who will stand with Rand Paul (unlike Graham and McCain who are having dinner with Obama).


Maybe there is a bucket!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> If Lee keeps talking for 9 hours, is it still Paul's filibuster?


Yes, Rand Paul has not yielded the floor. I'm not sure the exact rules but I'd imagine there is some type of length as to how long your question can be? I really don't know.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> If Lee keeps talking for 9 hours, is it still Paul's filibuster?


Yes..... but Rand still must be standing, and at his spot.

----------


## Matthew5

Maybe he's switching catheter bags. He is a doctor after all!

----------


## phill4paul

I was unable to get through to Obama. Is anyone here a 1/2 million donor that could ask him to end this filibuster by answering Rand's question?

----------


## unknown

> typical left wing hypocrisy.  AWOL on civil rights when it's their guy in the White House pulling the strings.


What a fugger.

----------


## green73

We're on hour ten but Drudge has been on a ghey break.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

This is a hilarious tweet.....

Charmaine Yoest ‏@CharmaineYoest
That's epic. #standwithrand @yoest RT@DianneG RT@REBIC: Rand's #filibuster coming up on the audiobook length of "The Hobbit." Unabridged.

----------


## V3n

Astronauts where adult diapers.. maybe Senators do too?

----------


## Barrex

> Yes..... but Rand still must be standing, and at his spot.


Link to the rules?


also it is quite possible that even they (people in charge) dont know the rules.... It is not something that happens every day and it could be "lost" among ten of thousands of laws that are passed...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Christ, has no one ever gone 12 hours without taking a PISS? Honestly? ............................ It's not a Herculean feat.


I've gone almost 9 hours quite a few times when I was younger. Of course, I also wasn't standing and talking. Rand's legs will hurt bad when he's done with this. Wouldn't be surprised if he has had a charlie horse.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I know that at some time he will have to give up. He has to continue standing and cannot sit down (otherwise Harry Reid may come back and order a vote). He can't even leave for the restroom lest Reid takes over.
> 
> But standing for 9 hours straight to defend a principle is something we need more of. In 2014, I will seek to find people like Mike Lee and Ted Cruz who will stand with Rand Paul (unlike Graham and McCain who are having dinner with Obama).


Greg Brannon and Joe Miller.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

Hannity just mistook Mike Lee for Rand. What a maroon.

----------


## anaconda

> Christ, has no one ever gone 12 hours without taking a PISS? Honestly? ............................ It's not a Herculean feat.


Can't he just duck behind some curtains or something and piss into a bottle? 

LOL Mike Lee musing about why a "white paper" is called a white paper, since he says that other colors such as orange are not commonly used..didn't know Mike had a sense of humor.

----------


## bunklocoempire

I can honestly say I'd gladly wet my trousers for liberty.  And especially for you folks.

Thank you Rand.  Get 'em!!

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> I've gone almost 9 hours quite a few times when I was younger. Of course, I also wasn't standing and talking. Rand's legs will hurt bad when he's done with this. Wouldn't be surprised if he has had a charlie horse.


I once had to pee on the way to the airport. Then boarded a flight from Mexico City to Frankfurt, Germany (13 hours) and didn't pee till I got to the hotel. Total time having to pee 16+ hours.

----------


## phill4paul

> Well he has been drinking water all day long. Probably has drank a couple pitchers at least.


  Quenching a parched thirst or guzzling? I dunno. I've gone over 12 hrs. while rehydrating, not over hydrating, without having to take a piss.

----------


## acptulsa

> I was unable to get through to Obama. Is anyone here a 1/2 million donor that could ask him to end this filibuster by answering Rand's question?


Doesn't matter.  Obama doesn't pay any personal attention to mere six digit donors...




> Astronauts where adult diapers.. maybe Senators do too?


Well, it isn't part of the _normal_ uniform, no.  But I don't think Rand woke up this morning and said, ah, another normal day.




> Total time having to pee 16+ hours.


_*Puts on best Church Lady voice*_  Well, now.  Isn't that special?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I once had to pee on the way to the airport. Then boarded a flight from Mexico City to Frankfurt, Germany (13 hours) and didn't pee till I got to the hotel. Total time having to pee 16+ hours.


They don't have bathrooms on airplanes?

----------


## phill4paul

> I've gone almost 9 hours quite a few times when I was younger. Of course, I also wasn't standing and talking. Rand's legs will hurt bad when he's done with this. Wouldn't be surprised if he has had a charlie horse.


  Hundreds of million Americans spend their working day on their feet. Sheesh...

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Hundreds of million Americans spend their working day on their feet. Sheesh...


For 10 hours straight, without a bathroom break?

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Thomas Massie ‏@RepThomasMassie
I'm standing with Rand... on the Senate Floor! #StandWithRand

----------


## green73

It's been really uplifting to see liberals rally for Rand and rail against their drone brethren.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> They don't have bathrooms on airplanes?


Obviously they do. But once I get on a plane I fall asleep as soon as the stewardess turns my seat into a bed. I don't get up until we land.

----------


## tsai3904

> Link to the rules?
> 
> also it is quite possible that even they (people in charge) dont know the rules.... It is not something that happens every day and it could be "lost" among ten of thousands of laws that are passed...


http://www.senate.gov/CRSReports/crs...D%22P%20%20%0A

Page 8 under "Yielding the Floor and Yielding for Questions":




> A Senator who has the floor for purposes of debate must remain standing and must speak more or less continuously. Complying with these requirements obviously becomes more of a strain as time passes.
> 
> A Senator may yield to a colleague without losing the floor only if the Senator yields for a question. With this in mind, a colleague of a filibustering Senator may give that Senator some relief by asking him or her to yield for a question. The Senator who retains control of the floor must remain standing while the question is being asked.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Obviously they do. But once I get on a plane I fall asleep as soon as the stewardess turns my seat into a bed. I don't get up until we land.


Of course, first class. Should've figured.

----------


## acptulsa

> It's been really uplifting to see liberals rally for Rand and rail against their drone brethren.


I'm sick of stripping us of our rights being a bipartisan effort.  Today is the kind of bipartisan effort I can get behind!  And like I say, today is the kind of day that seperates the tools--from both sides of the aisle--from those of, by and for the American people--from both sides of the aisle.

----------


## phill4paul

> For 10 hours straight, without a bathroom break?


  Yes. I've done it while working for UPS. And it required a lot more physical energy than standing stagnant. Rand's doing a great job. Don;t take me wrong. But let's not debate this point. You'll lose.

----------


## supermario21

Maddow of course goes right to Hitler, and basically says his speech has no impact.

----------


## awake

> http://www.senate.gov/CRSReports/crs-publish.cfm?pid='0E%2C*PLW%3D%22P%20%20%0A
> 
> Page 8 under "Yielding the Floor and Yielding for Questions":



This does not stop a pee break...standing is the requirement.

----------


## Brett85

> Hundreds of million Americans spend their working day on their feet. Sheesh...


I'd like to see you pull off what Rand has done today.

----------


## thehungarian

I have pissed at least four times since Rand started. I'd be a terrible senator.

----------


## supermario21

She said Rand Paul is a terrible messenger and can't help talking about Hitler.

----------


## tsai3904

> This does not stop a pee break...standing is the requirement.


I'm pretty sure it's implied that you have to stand in the Senate chamber.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Hundreds of million Americans spend their working day on their feet. Sheesh...


Are there even "hundreds of million" Americans working, at jobs?

Most don't stand nine hours straight without some sort of break, I'd bet.

----------


## Jlasoon

> For 10 hours straight, without a bathroom break?


Most nurses do this everyday.

----------


## Tunink

Is he still going?

----------


## Kilrain

> Is he still going?


Yes. Mike Lee giving him a breather right now.

----------


## Kilrain

> Is he still going?


Yes. Mike Lee giving him a breather right now.

http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN2/

----------


## Jlasoon

> Is he still going?


Lee is asking the longest question possible right now.

----------


## BamaAla

> I have pissed at least four times since Rand started. I'd be a terrible senator.



Heck, I've peed double that, ate twice, and cleaned the kitchen! Rand Paul is a freaking STUD!!

----------


## phill4paul

> I'd like to see you pull off what Rand has done today.


  Oh, just $#@! off already. He is doing a great job. Outstanding. Something that has not been seen in today's lifetime. But praising him for being able to stand for 9 hours without pissing is just rediculous.

----------


## rubioneocon

> Yes. Mike Lee giving him a breather right now.


Senator Mike Lee (R-Utah) finishing up here

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> She said Rand Paul is a terrible messenger and can't help talking about Hitler.


 I should care because? For the record, Maddow is an angry little man. Her opinion is hardly even heard and she bumps her celebrity by having fake twitter accounts tweet her stupid $#@!. I really wish she would just go away somewhere.

----------


## Matthew5

> I'm pretty sure it's implied that you have to stand in the Senate chamber.


I dunno...lawyers love to bend the meanings of words.

----------


## georgiaboy

Yes.

Without losing the floor, Rand yielded to Mike Lee.  Sen. Lee has been talking for at least 20 minutes now.

----------


## green73

> I have pissed at least four times since Rand started. I'd be a terrible senator.


Me too but I've drank a fifth of vodka.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

“When I despair, I remember that all through history the way of truth and love have always won. There have been tyrants and murderers, and for a time, they can seem invincible, but in the end, they always fall. Think of it--always.” - Mahatma Gandhi

----------


## mac_hine

Glenn Greenwald ‏@ggreenwald
Fascinating day: Tea Party Senator filibusters torture-supporting CIA nominee over civil liberties, while Dem establishment mocks & fumes

----------


## bunklocoempire

Any call from the prez yet?

Barack Obama -The guy who recently swore an oath to the constitution:



> He went on to attend law school, where he became the first African-American president of the Harvard Law Review. Upon graduation, he returned to Chicago to help lead a voter registration drive,* teach constitutional law at the University of Chicago*, and remain active in his community.
> 
> President Obama's years of public service are based around his unwavering belief in the ability to unite people around a politics of purpose. In the Illinois State Senate, he passed the first major ethics reform in 25 years, cut taxes for working families, and expanded health care for children and their parents. As a United States Senator, he reached across the aisle to pass groundbreaking lobbying reform, lock up the world's most dangerous weapons, *and bring transparency to government* by putting federal spending online.


 Transparency doesn't apply to our government and individual rights or...?

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Remark by someone on Facebook:

"While just about everything Rand Paul says is wrong, I give him props for actually carrying out a filibuster for once, even though he is filibustering over his ridiculous misinterpretation of the US drone program..."

----------


## JoshLowry

> Oh, just $#@! off already. He is doing a great job. Outstanding. Something that has not been seen in today's lifetime. But praising him for being able to stand for 9 hours without pissing is just rediculous.


I think most are trying to determine if this is going to go all night or as long as his bladder holds out.

----------


## rubioneocon

Rand demanding clarification from the White House . . .

----------


## Harald

John Barrasso R-Wyoming is helping out

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Remark by someone on Facebook:
> 
> "While just about everything Rand Paul says is wrong, I give him props for actually carrying out a filibuster for once, even though he is filibustering over his ridiculous misinterpretation of the US drone program..."


A Maddow bot?

----------


## georgiaboy

John Barrasso, Senator R-Wyoming, up now.

----------


## supermario21

I don't care. Just giving a survey of the media lol.

----------


## Todd

> Remark by someone on Facebook:
> 
> "While just about everything Rand Paul says is wrong, I give him props for actually carrying out a filibuster for once, even though he is filibustering over his ridiculous misinterpretation of the US drone program..."


Remark back,  If it is a ridiculous misinterpretation, why doesn't the Obama administration set him straight with a straight "No we will not kill American's on American soil without due process."

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> A Maddow bot?


No. Just someone I know.

----------


## acptulsa

> Yes.
> 
> Without losing the floor, Rand yielded to Mike Lee.  Sen. Lee has been talking for at least 20 minutes now.


Rand yielded _for a question._  If you simply yield the floor, they don't have to give the floor back to you.  If you yield for a question, they do have to give the floor back to you--so you can answer the question.

But, yeah, mostly what we've seen is speeches with little questions tacked onto the end.

----------


## anaconda

> Maddow of course goes right to Hitler, and basically says his speech has no impact.


Can you expand just a little on this?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> No. Just someone I know.


Well that's disappointing for you. Maybe get some reading materials to help them understand why Rand Paul won't relinquish the floor.

----------


## phill4paul

> Remark by someone on Facebook:
> 
> "While just about everything Rand Paul says is wrong, I give him props for actually carrying out a filibuster for once, even though he is filibustering over his ridiculous misinterpretation of the US drone program..."


 From that statement I can't tell if it was a Dem or Rep. Lol.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

No, it's not disappointing for me at all. People can think or believe whatever they want to. And they're a Democrat.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

> Can you expand just a little on this?


It was just the first thing she talked about when it came to Rand's filibuster and basically disregarded the rest of the filibuster.

If this was Bush she would be up in arms.

----------


## anaconda

> This does not stop a pee break...standing is the requirement.


With respect to the standing issue, what if your confined to a wheel chair?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Much earlier:
http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politics...-john-brennan/



> "I rise today to begin to filibuster John Brennans nomination for the CIA, Paul said at about 11:47 a.m. ET. *I will speak until I can no longer speak.* *I will speak as long as it takes*, until the alarm is sounded from coast to coast that our Constitution is important, that your rights to trial by jury are precious, that no American should be killed by a drone on American soil without first being charged with a crime, without first being found to be guilty by a court, that Americans could be killed in a cafe in San Francisco or in a restaurant in Houston or at their home in Bowling Green, Ky., is an abomination. It is something that should not and cannot be tolerated in our country.


He's Rand Paul.  I'll take him at his word.  

(Always gives himself some wiggle room)

----------


## libertygrl

> I caught a minute of Chris Matthews with SPLC guy and somebody else worrying about extremism on the right AND left.   Interesting timing.



OMG!  The powers that be must be getting SERIOUSLY NERVOUS. You probably saw Morris Dees. That guy was making the rounds last night on CNN too.  He's the schmuck that heads the corrupt SPLC.  SPLC is the group that sent out those MIAC reports.

After today, get ready for the right wing extremism talk to get ratcheted up.  Afterall, we can't have ALL AMERICANS - both Liberals and Conservatives - united in agreement with Rand Paul.    Look for the media to start doing this and use it as a distraction from this filibuster.  They will NOT allow this to gain any momentum.

----------


## acptulsa

> From that statement I can't tell if it was a Dem or Rep. Lol.


Team Blue Cheerleading Dunce.

I'd know that breed of animal anywhere.  Tenacious as a badger, and just as likely to get their panties in knots over all the wrong things.




> Look for the media to start doing this and use it as a distraction from this filibuster.  They will NOT allow this to gain any momentum.


They will _try_ to prevent this gaining any momentum.

We've got some serious counterspin to do the next few days.  We've got to keep them from spinning this into something it isn't, and keep it getting talked about.

Remember, Obama or Holder could have ended this hours ago, simply by promising that they would never drone bomb us here in the U.S. so long as we weren't threatening to kill anyone.  Hours ago.  Arrest us or not, but don't summarily execute us.  Simple as that.  And now, ten hours later, the crickets still chirp.  And the Senate would not pass a resolution to the same effect either.

Rand is seperating the wheat from the chaff.  And the more they try to spin this, the more they will help him seperate the wheat from the chaff.

----------


## supermario21

> Can you expand just a little on this?


She started off mentioning Bernie Sanders and his admirable filibuster, then pivoted to segregationists also using the filibuster during the civil rights debate, saying that a talking filibuster is also not always honorable. She then said Rand Paul is a bad messenger and of course invokes Hitler "lots of times" (I think inaccurate), showing that clip. She basically said Rand was trying to compare Obama to Hitler.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> No, it's not disappointing for me at all. People can think or believe whatever they want to. And they're a Democrat.


I was just saying it is disappointing that you have such $#@!ty, uninformed, friends. Depending on whether or not you care about said $#@!ty, uninformed, friend you could try to open their eyes. Or you can let them simply continue to spout their same line of uninformed bull$#@!. I really don't care, as it is your friend.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

Looking at the rules for filibustering. You must remain standing even when you yield for a question. So if Mike Lee asks a 45 minute question Rand has to stay standing the whole time.

----------


## AuH20

At least this will be enshrined in the public record before the shooting starts.

----------


## Matthew5

Who is the gentleman standing directly in front of Rand?

----------


## phill4paul

> I think most are trying to determine if this is going to go all night or as long as his bladder holds out.


  Well, I would think, that if his plan were to carry this filibuster on this long, or longer, that he would have taken this into consideration. Using modern technology and medical science he would mitigate this need or provide a means of relief. As far as standing for 10 hrs. I would think that he would wear appropriate footwear like his father.

----------


## anaconda

> OMG!  The powers that be must be getting SERIOUSLY NERVOUS. You probably saw Morris Dees. That guy was making the rounds last night on CNN too.  He's the schmuck that heads the corrupt SPLC.  SPLC is the group that sent out those MIAC reports.
> 
> After today, get ready for the right wing extremism talk to get ratcheted up.  Afterall, we can't have ALL AMERICANS - both Liberals and Conservatives - united in agreement with Rand Paul.    Look for the media to start doing this and use it as a distraction from this filibuster.  They will NOT allow this to gain any momentum.


It will be hard to label this championing of due process as "fringe extremism."

----------


## green73

https://twitter.com/Judgenap/status/309488928300347392

----------


## rubioneocon

> John Barrasso, Senator R-Wyoming, up now.

----------


## anaconda

> Looking at the rules for filibustering. You must remain standing even when you yield for a question. So if Mike Lee asks a 45 minute question Rand has to stay standing the whole time.


What if you're in a wheel chair? Injured leg. Skiing accident even.

----------


## nayjevin

http://www.cooltext.com

http://www.randpac.com

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> What if you're in a wheel chair? Injured leg. Skiing accident even.


I am sure you would not be required to stand. I really don't know and the likelihood of it ever happening is slim to none.

----------


## anaconda

> It was just the first thing she talked about when it came to Rand's filibuster and basically disregarded the rest of the filibuster.
> 
> If this was Bush she would be up in arms.


Where did the Hitler thing come into play?

----------


## Jackie Moon

Rand's at 691,768 likes on Facebook... that's +20,000 for the day.  Gaining around 100 a minute right now.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

StandwithRand.com redirects here:

http://www.michaelind.com/politics

----------


## itshappening

Tokyo Rove is about to comment on Hannity...

Puke...

He'll say nice things though I bet.

----------


## jct74

Karl Rove on Hannity after commercial will discuss filibuster.  Hannity led off show with this story, did segment with Juan Williams and Ralph Reed debating it, and has had a small live shot in the bottom corner of screen most of the show.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Rand's at 691,768 likes on Facebook... that's +20,000 for the day.  Gaining around 100 a minute right now.


Wow. That is incredibly successful. Many people don't even have a facebook or it would be higher.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> StandwithRand.com redirects here:
> 
> http://www.michaelind.com/politics


Squatter already?

----------


## AlexAmore

I've just assumed he was wearing an exterior bladder (whatever you call it). Is this not a possibility? I also would not have eaten anything solid for the day prior.

----------


## anaconda

So I guess Rand eclipsed Bernie Sanders' 8 hour effort? Does this make Rand #2 on the all time list?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> So I guess Rand eclipsed Bernie Sanders' 8 hour effort? Does this make Rand #2 on the all time list?


Not even top 5. Number 5 is 16 hours.

----------


## itshappening

> So I guess Rand eclipsed Bernie Sanders' 8 hour effort? Does this make Rand #2 on the all time list?


No, he's got a long way to go to get anywhere near the top lists.  

There have been lots of filibusters for 16+ hours

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> What if you're in a wheel chair? Injured leg. Skiing accident even.


ADA doesn't apply to the Senate.

----------


## anaconda

> I also would not have eaten anything solid for the day prior.


Whoa! Good catch. Needing to go #2 could indeed pose quite a problem!

----------


## Matthew5

> So I guess Rand eclipsed Bernie Sanders' 8 hour effort? Does this make Rand #2 on the all time list?


#3 I believe




> In 1953, Senator Wayne Morse set a record by filibustering for 22 hours and 26 minutes while protesting the Tidelands Oil legislation.

----------


## acptulsa

> So I guess Rand eclipsed Bernie Sanders' 8 hour effort? Does this make Rand #2 on the all time list?


Nah.  He has hours to go just to make the top five.

----------


## Cody1

> Where did the Hitler thing come into play?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law

----------


## olehounddog

> I've just assumed he was wearing an exterior bladder (whatever you call it). Is this not a possibility? I also would not have eaten anything solid for the day prior.


condom catheter

----------


## rubioneocon

right Sen Barrosso the citizens of Kentucky of Wyoming of all across the USA
and ultimately all around the globe want to know . . .

How is the USA playing war . . .?




now we start adding the NO votes for Brennan confirmation . . .

call your Senator to get on board with Rand tonight . . .

----------


## NOVALibertarian

> Where did the Hitler thing come into play?


He mentioned it extremely early into the filibuster.  He basically said that Hitler was Democratically elected and America could one day elect someone evil like him and he would have the power to kill U.S. citizens on U.S. soil with drones.

That was the gist of it.

----------


## Matthew5

But were those top 5 set pre-rules reform?

Should be a record for the new rules in place.

----------


## anaconda

> No, he's got a long way to go to get anywhere near the top lists.  
> 
> There have been lots of filibusters for 16+ hours


MY BAD. Sanders 8 hour filibuster in 2010 was the _most recent_ talking filibuster.

----------


## supermario21

Amy Kremer of Tea Party Express either missed him this afternoon or does not think he's fought hard enough (he didn't!)




> Amy Kremer ‏@AmyKremer
> Where is @MarcoRubio? I hope he's abt 2 appear on the Senate floor 2 #standwithrand. I know he will not let us down. #sayfie #filiblizzard


And this is what she said after someone replied to her saying he did once already...





> Amy Kremer ‏@AmyKremer
> These Senators can go down 2 Senate floor more than once 2 #standwithrand. We need 2 support @SenRandPaul as long as he is there.

----------


## itshappening

Mike Lee will be on Greta at 10:15!

----------


## green73

> StandwithRand.com redirects here:
> 
> http://www.michaelind.com/politics


ronpaul.com people are fast

----------


## V3n

A wild Barrasso appears!

----------


## hammy

Never thought of this... but if Rand becomes president... Ron for Fed Chairman?

----------


## olehounddog

> MY BAD. I misunderstood something I read.


http://usgovinfo.about.com/od/uscong...ilibusters.htm

----------


## Bruno

Great discussion about Posse Comitatus.  You don't hear that everyday on the Senate floor.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> Mike Lee will be on Greta at 10:15!


He was on CNBC with Kudlow earlier today:

http://video.cnbc.com/gallery/?video=3000152626&play=1

----------


## supermario21

> Brit Hume ‏@brithume
> Mitch McConnell would be wise to get his butt over to the Senate floor to support his fellow Kentucky Republican. Even Democrat Wyden did.



Cruz is also coming back to the floor.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Squatter already?


To the United Nations!

----------


## Richie

Anybody wondering how Rand can manage to stand, drink, and speak that long without having to pee?  Either he has to pee to the point of going cross eyed right now, or he has two bladders!

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Cruz is also coming back to the floor.


MOAR TWEETS!

----------


## anaconda

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law


Ha!

----------


## green73

*
RANDPAGE: HOUR 10 11 
 *

----------


## rubioneocon

> Never thought of this... but if Rand becomes president... Ron for Fed Chairman?


or Secretary of State . . .

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> Never thought of this... but if Rand becomes president... Ron for Fed Chairman?


RP would have already had to been on the Board of Directors.

----------


## lib3rtarian

> Anybody wondering how Rand can manage to stand, drink, and speak that long without having to pee?  Either he has to pee to the point of going cross eyed right now, or he has two bladders!


Maybe he came prepared with a urine bag or something.

----------


## georgiaboy

> Maybe he came prepared with a urine bag or something.


Why would he need a bag of urine?  :P

----------


## V3n

I don't know how to twitter, but I thought this was good:




> Dana Loesch ‏@DLoesch
> 
> I would love the names of the GOP senators who dined with Obama tonight while @SenRandPaul had a candy bar. #StandWithRand


Don't know who this is, but the name sounded familiar...

----------


## rubioneocon

staffers for Rand and Barrosso and Lee and Cruz must be getting the coffee and sub sandwiches or whatever to keep this going
so that we can see Harry Reid when he comes back in the morning . . .

----------


## supermario21

> I don't know how to twitter, but I thought this was good:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know who this is, but the name sounded familiar...


She has a radio show and has been a frequent guest on Piers Morgan to fight over guns.

----------


## Philhelm

> condom catheter


A real champion of liberty would piss himself without hesitation or bashfulness.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Rand is closing in on 700,000 likes!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I don't know how to twitter, but I thought this was good:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know who this is, but the name sounded familiar...


She worked for CNN. I remember during the 2012 primaries. I think she is with the Tea Party. And she is hawt.

----------


## Philhelm

By the way, is Rand Paul still going?

----------


## supermario21

Toomey (he is fine, he came to support Rand), Hoeven, Ayotte, Graham, McCain I know were there for sure. Also nobody on leadership. I think you can add Corker and Alexander to the list as well.

----------


## tsai3904

I wonder if a filibuster of the next Federal Reserve Chairman in 2014 demanding a full audit would get bipartisan support.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> By the way, is Rand Paul still going?


http://israndpaulstilltalking.com/

----------


## mac_hine

Is Barasso up for reelection and just playing politics here,  or is he being sincere? I like what I'm hearing from him, but not sure if he's trustworthy.

----------


## supermario21

@DLoesch : R Sens who dined w/Obama: Graham, Corker, Ayotte, McCain, Coats, Coburn, Burr, Johanns, Toomey, Johnson (WI), Hoeven & Chambliss.


There's our list.

----------


## supermario21

Barrasso was just re-elected this year. This is definitely sincere.

----------


## WM_in_MO

> Why would he need a bag of urine?  :P







> @DLoesch : R Sens who dined w/Obama: Graham, Corker, Ayotte, McCain, Coats, Coburn, Burr, Johanns, Toomey, Johnson (WI), Hoeven & Chambliss.
> 
> 
> There's our list.

----------


## olehounddog

> A real champion of liberty would piss himself without hesitation or bashfulness.


Maybe he's got a mountain dew bottle.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Is Barasso up for reelection and just playing politics here,  or is he being sincere? I like what I'm hearing from him, but not sure if he's trustworthy.


Not up until 2018.

----------


## Spoa

> @DLoesch : R Sens who dined w/Obama: Graham, Corker, Ayotte, McCain, Coats, Coburn, Burr, Johanns, Toomey, Johnson (WI), Hoeven & Chambliss.
> 
> 
> There's our list.


It should be noted that Toomey and Chambliss have shown up to support Rand.

----------


## rubioneocon

> Is Barasso up for reelection and just playing politics here,  or is he being sincere? I like what I'm hearing from him, but not sure if he's trustworthy.


He's saying good stuff . . . his staffers are doing their homework to get documents . . . and coffee !
he has said he will vote NO with Rand . . . he might have an hour or two in this himself

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> I don't know how to twitter, but I thought this was good:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know who this is, but the name sounded familiar...


Dana Loesch, she's a radio host. I think she worked for Breitbart and she now guest hosts shows on TheBlaze. She also said she would piss on Taliban dead bodies.

----------


## mac_hine

> Not up until 2018.


Thank you.

----------


## supermario21

Can we get Mourdock to primary Coats in 4 years?

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Does anyone have a list of the Senators that have supported Rand on the floor with this?  I know Barasso, Cruz, Toomey and Chambliss - who are the rest?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I wonder if a filibuster of the next Federal Reserve Chairman in 2014 demanding a full audit would get bipartisan support.


Where's the laughing Jack gif when you need it...

----------


## Thor

> Dana Loesch ‏@DLoesch
> 
> I would love the names of the GOP senators who dined with Obama tonight while @SenRandPaul had a candy bar. #StandWithRand
> 			
> 		
> 
> Don't know who this is, but the name sounded familiar...


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ghlight=loesch

NeoCon W(b)itch.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Does anyone have a list of the Senators that have supported Rand on the floor with this?  I know Barasso, Cruz, Toomey and Chambliss - who are the rest?


Mike Lee

----------


## AuH20

http://hotair.com/archives/2013/03/0...ed-cruz-right/

----------


## olehounddog

> Does anyone have a list of the Senators that have supported Rand on the floor with this?  I know Barasso, Cruz, Toomey and Chambliss - who are the rest?


Lee was up earlier.

----------


## Bruno

> Does anyone have a list of the Senators that have supported Rand on the floor with this?  I know Barasso, Cruz, Toomey and Chambliss - who are the rest?


Rubio had a cameo and got paid scale.

----------


## georgiaboy

> @DLoesch : R Sens who dined w/Obama: Graham, Corker, Ayotte, McCain, Coats, Coburn, Burr, Johanns, Toomey, Johnson (WI), Hoeven & Chambliss.
> 
> 
> There's our list.


Maybe they can ask him if he believes he has the power to authorize lethal force, including drone strikes, against a US Citizen on American soil, without prior due process?

----------


## acptulsa

> Does anyone have a list of the Senators that have supported Rand on the floor with this?  I know Barasso, Cruz, Toomey and Chambliss - who are the rest?


Cornyn and Wyden helped out a bit, but Moran is the only one to do as much as Cruz and Barrasso.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Amash and I believe Massie both have been in chamber to show support but obviously couldn't speak

----------


## Spoa

> Does anyone have a list of the Senators that have supported Rand on the floor with this?  I know Barasso, Cruz, Toomey and Chambliss - who are the rest?


Also, Jerry Moran (KS), Mike Lee (UT), Ron Wyden (D-OR), Marco Rubio (FL).

----------


## rubioneocon

> Does anyone have a list of the Senators that have supported Rand on the floor with this?  I know Barasso, Cruz, Toomey and Chambliss - who are the rest?


and Lee . . .
compile Stand with Rand Senators . . . re-election or not in 2014

----------


## Spoa

Senator Cruz is BACK!!! 

He says that he is proud to give his first floor speech in support of Rand Paul fighting for liberty!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Also, Jerry Moran (KS), Mike Lee (UT), Ron Wyden (D-OR), Marco Rubio (FL).


Ron Wyden basically supported Obama's statement as enough of an explanation. IIRC anyways, I watched him on and off.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Gingrich sang his praises on Greta Van Susteren's program. Even called it historic.

----------


## Uriah

Cruz stands with Rand!!!!!

----------


## Matthew5

Where does Rand keep walking off to during questioning? Emptying his pee bag? Sucks to be an intern today.

----------


## green73

Cruz reading more tweets.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

> Ron Wyden basically supported Obama's statement as enough of an explanation. IIRC anyways, I watched him on and off.


Even if he did, him getting involved made it a Bi-Partisan filibuster.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA



----------


## WM_in_MO

> Dana Loesch, she's a radio host. I think she worked for Breitbart and she now guest hosts shows on TheBlaze. She also said she would piss on Taliban dead bodies.


She's a neocon.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Even if he did, him getting involved made it a Bi-Partisan filibuster.


I may be mistaken. Maybe someone else has an opinion on what he said? I had the tube on while I was doing the dishes and didn't really hear his entire questioning.

----------


## SchleckBros

Every time Cruz says "Stand with Rand" it sounds like he is reading a Dr. Seuss book or something.

----------


## Ekrub

Absolutely loving this. By the way, hi everybody! Been a few months since I've been around here.

----------


## Lucille

...

----------


## Uriah

I think Rand has this planned. I think this filibuster will last days until Obama gives a response. ... Lee, Cruz, and others will help along the way. This will be more than epic...

*STAND WITH RAND*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Anyone here get a tweet out?

----------


## Spoa

> Every time Cruz says "Stand with Rand" it sounds like he is reading a Dr. Seuss book or something.


And it is awesome! It shows that there are people and citizens who support Rand! Harry Reid can't lie that Americans don't support Rand...because WE DO!

----------


## phill4paul

Can someone tweet this to Cruz

  "After ten hours why has the executive branch intelligence agencies not informed the President that simply answering Rand's question would end the filibuster,"

----------


## Brett85

> Oh, just $#@! off already. He is doing a great job. Outstanding. Something that has not been seen in today's lifetime. But praising him for being able to stand for 9 hours without pissing is just rediculous.


Like I said, I'd like to see you stand for 9 straight hours without pissing.  My guess is that you're the kind of person who has to sit down while standing in line for an hour to ride a roller coaster at an amusement park.

----------


## Created4

> Great discussion about Posse Comitatus.  You don't hear that everyday on the Senate floor.


Yes, but wasn't that much earlier? He should repeat some of that during prime time...

----------


## NoPants

Same here, been a few months glad to be back for something epic.

I loved the twitter quote, "It's a sad day when killing Americans is up for debate."

----------


## sailingaway

someone may have already posted this Greta poll on Rand's filibuster, but here: http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com/...click-to-vote/

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

"Sen. Rand Paul is becoming an American hero. I'm perfectly happy with that." -Neal Boortz

"Way to go Rand Paul! Get em!" -Herman Cain

----------


## BamaAla

From around Twitter! 

Stephen Green ‏@VodkaPundit
"I'm almost 44. Been watching politics for 33 of those years. This is one of a small handful of times I've been inspired. #StandWithRand"

Monica Crowley ‏@MonicaCrowley
"While some GOP colleagues dine w/ Obama tonight, @SenRandPaul had a Snickers bar 4 dinner. Constitution > Chardonnay w/ O. #StandWithRand"

Sarah Palin ‏@SarahPalinUSA
"Proud to #standwithrand since 2009. GOP, we need more courage like this!"

----------


## acptulsa

> I may be mistaken. Maybe someone else has an opinion on what he said? I had the tube on while I was doing the dishes and didn't really hear his entire questioning.


Don't really remember word for word and I'm paying too much attention to Cruz reading tweets.  But I liked Wyden's better than Rubio's.




> Like I said, I'd like to see you stand for 9 straight hours without pissing.  My guess is that you're the kind of person who has to sit down while standing in line for an hour to ride a roller coaster at an amusement park.


If you two were on the Senate floor, you wouldn't let decorum keep you from pissing on each other even if you _weren't_ conducting a filibuster at the time.

----------


## rubioneocon

Sen Cruz (R-Texas) "it dont get no better than this" . . .reading email,posts,tweets from the people of the USA
another Stand with Rand Senator

----------


## anaconda

Ted Cruz making people laugh. Confirms spelling of "da man."

----------


## mac_hine

Laura Ingraham ‏@IngrahamAngle
This is more fun than election night. #StandwithRand
 Retweeted by Justin Raimondo

----------


## supermario21

LOL




> Thank you for voting!
> yes  99.03%  (1,430 votes)
> 
> 
> no  0.97%  (14 votes)

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> someone may have already posted this Greta poll on Rand's filibuster, but here: http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com/...click-to-vote/


yes  99.03%  (1,428 votes)
no  0.97%  (14 votes)

Total Votes: 1,442


#winning

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Don't really remember word for word and I'm paying too much attention to Cruz reading tweets.  *But I liked Wyden's better than Rubio's*.


True, true.

----------


## Thor



----------


## green73

https://twitter.com/SarahPalinUSA/st...99593278775296

----------


## TheGrinch

Dammit, did I pick a day to be working away from my computer.  This is epic just watching Cruz read Rand Paul tweets 

No more appropriate time than now for this gif:

----------


## phill4paul

I love the reading of tweets so he can rest. Awesome!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> someone may have already posted this Greta poll on Rand's filibuster, but here: http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com/...click-to-vote/


Holy ****. 99% yes. Only ~1,000 votes, but it's one of the most lopsided Internet polls I've seen.

----------


## awake

He is going for the record...

----------


## liveandletlive

Drudge stands with Rand:

A night of energy shift: Paul and Cruz suddenly make Dems look stale and out of touch. DRONE WARS, INDEED! #StandWithRand

----------


## liveandletlive

> He is going for the record...


can he go pee in a cup somewhere?

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> can he go pee in a cup somewhere?

----------


## NoPants

> I love the reading of tweets so he can rest. Awesome!


Yeah, the tweets are great. It probably has more influence on the other senators because it's what people are saying and they all want to "look" good in public.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> https://twitter.com/SarahPalinUSA/st...99593278775296


That is awesome.

----------


## affa

oh, this is just golden.  i don't know how a guy reading tweets on tv became must-see-tv, but it did.

----------


## supermario21

Sarah just might be going back to her Buchananite roots.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Call the White House, 202-456-1111.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Rand is going to break 700k facebook likes soon!

----------


## PursuePeace

haha...
Go Grandma!!

----------


## rubioneocon

WH phone no. is what . . . everybuddy flood them viral
1-202-456-1111 huh . . . a busy signal ?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Man, Rand looks so tired.

----------


## Legend1104

> 


maybe he hooked up a cath. before he started.

----------


## acptulsa

The White House telephone has been left off the hook.

How insane are they for not giving in to this demand?  I don't care how badly they want to bomb our asses.  Where do they think this is going to end?  How do they figure holding out is going to be a win for them?

They've lost what was left of their minds.




> maybe he hooked up a cath. before he started.


Congratulations!  You are the One Thousandth person to bring up cathaters just as if you were the only person in this whole thread to think of that!  And you've won--wait for it--a cathater of your very own!  Wear it in good health.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I'm having the time of my life right now. Mental high like I've never had in recent times.

----------


## phill4paul

> Like I said, I'd like to see you stand for 9 straight hours without pissing.  My guess is that you're the kind of person who has to sit down while standing in line for an hour to ride a roller coaster at an amusement park.


   I've always pointed to you as a part of the problem. I stand by that. You are not FOR Rand. You are and have always been an agitator. People here know that. They +rep me all the time calling you out. I don't know who you think you are fooling. Piss off already.

----------


## green73

Cruz quoting Lord Acton? Nice.

----------


## SchleckBros

@Lukewearechange

LOL Senator Ted Cruz just read one of my tweets on C-SPAN2

----------


## rubioneocon

> I'm having the time of my life right now. Mental high like I've never had in recent times.


coffee and cold pastrami sandwiches all night long for me

----------


## Created4

I am really impressed with this Cruz. Is he true libertarian??

----------


## sailingaway

‏@nickgillespie
RT @repjustinamash: .@replouiegohmert @RepHuizenga @RepThomasMassie @treyradel @KeithRothfus are on Senate floor to #StandWithRand.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Cruz is pretty awesome.

----------


## green73

White House Silent on Paul Filibuster

http://www.weeklystandard.com/blogs/...er_706557.html

----------


## anaconda

Both Lee and Cruz were funny. These impromptu filibuster speeches are quite entertaining. I keep thinking of Mike Lee talking earlier about why "white papers" were called "white papers," and making the observation that other colors such as orange were not commonly utilized.

----------


## J_White

omg !! bless him for standing up for this !!

----------


## libertyjam

> I am really impressed with this Cruz. Is he true libertarian??


Close enough for me, and I get to vote on him.

----------


## green73

> @Lukewearechange
> 
> LOL Senator Ted Cruz just read one of my tweets on C-SPAN2


hey now

----------


## Jack Bauer

Does anyone else have a god-tier hard on from the reading of these tweets?

This is just amazing. I haven't felt like this in so long. Shows that there's hope.

>tfw they can just read tweets all night
>tfw I will keep listening

Why are Rand Paul and Ted Cruz so based?

The only way this can get better is if someone calls the White House and asks them if Obama stands with Rand!

----------


## NoOneButPaul

I gotta be up at 6am but I cant go to bed...

----------


## jct74

Mike Lee on Greta now

----------


## green73

Ayn Rand? the worm has turned.

----------


## liveandletlive

lol oh no Ted Cruz quoting Aynd Rand!!!!

----------


## tsai3904

john r stanton ‏@dcbigjohn
huh Sen. Cruz never gave a maiden speech, a very big deal in a sen's career. used his 1st time speaking on floor to back Rand filibuster

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I gotta be up at 6am but I cant go to bed...


Same. 

I guess if Rand can stand, I can't sleep.

----------


## ronaldo23

> I am really impressed with this Cruz. Is he true libertarian??


he vociferously opposed Hagel, saying he was too passive to Iran, which caused many to think he was a typical hawk on foreign policy. But I am very impressed by him today, and he is definitely an ally on domestic issues. We'll have to see what his foreign policy views and overall votes are like as time goes on...

----------


## acptulsa

> Close enough for me, and I get to vote on him.


I'd trade Coburn for him eight days a week.  And as for Inhofe, hell, I'll throw in Gov. Fallon and half the State Senate if you trade him for that Inhofe psycho.




> he vociferously opposed Hagel, saying he was too passive to Iran, which caused many to think he was a typical hawk on foreign policy. But I am very impressed by him today, and he is definitely an ally on domestic issues. We'll have to see what his foreign policy views and overall votes are like as time goes on...


I think we make a mistake taking any strong defense talk as a sign of neoconnery.  Our own Rep. Bridenstine is all for strong defense, and fond of Israel, but ready to cut Pentagon waste and turning into a very populist libertarian on many other issues.

----------


## sailingaway

‏@orlandowatson
Might be record number of #GOP house members on #Senate floor. They're lining the walls according to cloak room. Literally #StandWithRand

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> ‏@orlandowatson
> Might be record number of #GOP house members on #Senate floor. They're lining the walls according to cloak room. Literally #StandWithRand


so damn inspiring!

----------


## jct74

Mike Lee on Greta says Rand cannot sit down for a moment or even use the restroom!

----------


## The Northbreather

:

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Does anyone else have a god-tier hard on from the reading of these tweets?


Heh. Disruption do make things new again now don't it.

----------


## mac_hine

MATT DRUDGE ‏@DRUDGE 
Obama busy courting Graham, McCain, yesterday's mashed potatoes. Shift tonight is to new generation. Stunning media skills #StandWithRand

----------


## anaconda

> Cruz is pretty awesome.


Yes indeed. I have to look into this guy more.

----------


## ican'tvote

This is the happiest (politically) I've been since I thought Ron was going to win the Iowa popular vote.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

I regret not sending $ to Cruz's campaign - he definitely deserved the support of the liberty movement

----------


## sailingaway

Hugh Hewitt ‏@hughhewitt
A list I wouldn't want to be on: GOP senators who didn't show up to help out @SenRandPaul during #StandWithRand

----------


## liveandletlive

> This is the happiest (politically) I've been since I thought Ron was going to win the Iowa popular vote.


wow that seems ages ago, its been a while

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Ive always thought that if I was going to really filibuster something i'd cath myself... 

I wonder if Rand did that?

----------


## phill4paul

> so damn inspiring!


  Indeed!

----------


## green73

https://twitter.com/DRUDGE/status/309504378325311489

----------


## anaconda

> Ive always thought that if I was going to really filibuster something i'd cath myself... 
> 
> I wonder if Rand did that?


I'm guessing Rand did prepare with some type of apparatus.

----------


## jbauer

> Same. 
> 
> I guess if Rand can stand, I can't sleep.


I know the feeling.  My TV is like what the hell, cspan???!!!???  I really really hope that this makes the morning news and that some much needed national attention is given to this.  I'm sick of hearing about some stupid priceses baby and how some reality tv person did this or that on the morning news (....I know but my wife likes it so...happy wife, happy life)

----------


## sailingaway

revisionist history is trying to make Rubio a big part of this on twitter, lately, fyi

http://theminorityreport.co/stixblog...om-the-senate/

----------


## anaconda

Rand/Cruz 2016.

Mike Lee Attorney General.

----------


## rubioneocon

Sen Cruz (R-Texas) No Mr President you may not . . . at about 11 hour mark
no express or implied authority of Congress

----------


## unconsious767

How much liquid does "Depends - industrial strength" hold?

----------


## liveandletlive

Cruz now quoting Shakespeare....henry v

----------


## supermario21

> revisionist history is trying to make Rubio a big part of this on twitter, lately, fyi
> 
> http://theminorityreport.co/stixblog...om-the-senate/


Amy Kremer is having NONE of it.





> Amy Kremer ‏@AmyKremer
> Where is @MarcoRubio? I hope he's abt 2 appear on the Senate floor 2 #standwithrand. I know he will not let us down. #sayfie #filiblizzard
> 
> 
> Amy Kremer ‏@AmyKremer
> These Senators can go down 2 Senate floor more than once 2 #standwithrand. We need 2 support @SenRandPaul as long as he is there.

----------


## sailingaway

Grover Norquist ‏@GroverNorquist
Two paths: Jeb Bush is talking more tax hikes. Rand Paul is focussing on contitutional limitations on presidential power. #standwithrand

----------


## sailingaway

> How much liquid does "Depends - industrial strength" hold?


nonsense. The man went to medical school. I'm sure he can take care of it more clinically than that.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> revisionist history is trying to make Rubio a big part of this on twitter, lately, fyi
> 
> http://theminorityreport.co/stixblog...om-the-senate/


Ughhhh!!! Why! That fake didn't even want to leave his office because of snow.

----------


## anaconda

These Senators are having fun with this. Cruz is fully into it.

----------


## Uriah

> I regret not sending $ to Cruz's campaign - he definitely deserved the support of the liberty movement


He got elected. So, good to still have it so you can support Greg Brannon against Kay Hagan. We need more like Paul, Cruz, and Lee in the Senate. 

Excited. Simply purely excited right now! Bless Rand.

----------


## FunkBuddha

Best Shakespeare play ever. I'm grinning ear to ear.

----------


## AuH20

Beck discusses the forces of darkness and drone strikes:

----------


## Uriah

Over 27,000 facebook likes today!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> These Senators are having fun with this. Cruz is fully into it.


The few that are there. Credit to Amash and Massie for showing their support. Going onto the 11th hour now, five more to go before he is in the top 5 longest filibusters, yet there's is still no word from Obombya. His arrogance is astounding and his silence is waking America up. Hope isn't dead.

----------


## Adrock

Ted Cruz is definitely worth every dollar I donated.

----------


## KingNothing

> Best Shakespeare play ever. I'm grinning ear to ear.




I'm actually shocked at how awesome his reading of it was.

----------


## Spoa

> Senator Rand Paul ‏@SenRandPaul
> Since we began this today I've had no communication from the White House or Attorney General.


Of course not. President Obama can sleep while fighting against the Constitution. I don't know how he can be at peace when he supports droning people.

----------


## KingNothing

> Ted Cruz is definitely worth every dollar I donated.



I regret feeling uneasy about him.  He is not like Rubio.  He's a smart man, and he's his own man.

----------


## anaconda

Did Bernie Sanders' 2010 filibuster get this kind of media attention?

----------


## EBounding

> How insane are they for not giving in to this demand?  I don't care how badly they want to bomb our asses.  Where do they think this is going to end?  How do they figure holding out is going to be a win for them?


I think there's two reasons:  One, they don't want to relent to the will of a mere junior Senator from Kentucky. That's obviously going to backfire though the longer this goes on.  Secondly, they want the drone language to be ambiguous in case they make any mistakes.  

I'm so proud of this guy right now.

----------


## twomp

> Beck discusses the forces of darkness and drone strikes:


Way to derail an epic thread with more BECK! Beck is against drone strikes! unless Israel wants it....

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> I regret not sending $ to Cruz's campaign - he definitely deserved the support of the liberty movement


Dewhurst would NOT be reading Rand Paul tweets on the floor.

----------


## supermario21

Cruz now railing against the UN. I love it! I haven't heard about Medellin since Lou Dobbs used to trash him and the UN on CNN years ago!!

----------


## ronaldo23

> I regret feeling uneasy about him.  He is not like Rubio.  He's a smart man, and he's his own man.


yeah, he's very intelligent. he was apparently the national debate champion during his time at harvard law. definitely shows in the way he talks and asks questions at committee hearings

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ‏@orlandowatson
> Might be record number of #GOP house members on #Senate floor. They're lining the walls according to cloak room. Literally #StandWithRand


Wow.  Epic!




> I regret not sending $ to Cruz's campaign - he definitely deserved the support of the liberty movement


Ted Cruz has proven that Ron and Rand's endorsement was well worth it.

----------


## phill4paul

> The only way this can get better is if someone calls the White House and asks them if Obama stands with Rand!


  I did. They told me I could not and would have to e-mail him.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

What Rand has done for the liberty movement tonight might be one of our most significant steps forward. Ted Cruz has really won me over, and I feel like Rand has just changed the debate and won over others in the republican party. 

This is huge, people.

----------


## Spoa

> Dewhurst would NOT be reading Rand Paul tweets on the floor.


Dewhurst would be at dinner with the President right now, wasting his time.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Glenn Beck: Rand Paul Leads Old School Filibuster Against Nomination of John Brennan

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...f-John-Brennan

----------


## georgiaboy

> the r3volution is being televised.


Shameless re-post!!!

We're at a tipping point, folks.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

11 hours

----------


## Spoa

I like how Senator Cruz has been talking for the last 15 minutes. He is giving Rand a real good break. And now he is hammering President Bush and explaining how he has been willing to fight both Bush and now Obama.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

11 hours!

----------


## green73

I hope Rand can sleep standing up. #cruzsteppingup

----------


## Brett85

> I've always pointed to you as a part of the problem. I stand by that. You are not FOR Rand. You are and have always been an agitator. People here know that. They +rep me all the time calling you out. I don't know who you think you are fooling. Piss off already.


I'm very much for Rand.  You, on the other hand, are deliberately understating the difficulty of what Rand has accomlished today.  Perhaps because you know that you can never live up to him, and you're nothing but an absolute joke and a complete fraud.

----------


## rubioneocon

Sen Cruz (R-Texas) into the 11th hour of filibuster to block Brennan confirmation
shortly after acknowledging Code Pink

----------


## PatriotOne

I couldn't be more proud of Rand if I was his mother.  I have a whole new opinion on Cruz also.

Do ya all feel the power shift?  The air is thick with it.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> yeah, he's very intelligent. he was apparently the national debate champion during his time at harvard law. definitely shows in the way he talks and asks questions at committee hearings


Ted is a good speaker, and knowledgeable.

----------


## The Northbreather

Holy $#@! they're goin N.W.O. !!!!!

Anti Bush /UN

----------


## green73

*
DRONE WARS
RAND STANDS: HOUR 11 12 
 *

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> These Senators are having fun with this. Cruz is fully into it.


Cruz is kinda giddy like we are.  I like it.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Might as well post a quote from one of Ron Paul's hero to applies to this situation.

----------


## supermario21

I was a PF debater in high school, and remember Cruz taking lots of flack for the Hagel proceedings. If you were a hardcore debater, you knew no other way to be other than all out. I'm glad Cruz is as passionate tonight in his defense of our constitution.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Over 27,000 facebook likes today!


Good god!

----------


## PatriotOne

I bet Obama and Co. would like to use a drone about now.

----------


## TheGrinch

> What Rand has done for the liberty movement tonight might be one of our most significant steps forward. Ted Cruz has really won me over, and I feel like Rand has just changed the debate and won over others in the republican party. 
> 
> This is huge, people.





> Shameless re-post!!!
> 
> We're at a tipping point, folks.

----------


## anaconda

Well, Cruz is certainly making some friends here on the RPF's this evening.

----------


## sailingaway

twitter has practically stopped.  that'a a new one, by me.

----------


## V3n

Whatever I thought of Cruz before - jury was still out - after tonight - you got my boy's back, I got your back!

He is seriously giving Rand Paul so much time to sit back and relax - pinch hitter - relief pitcher - he's got it covered.  Good on you!

Massive respect from me, going to Cruz right now.. well done!!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> I bet Obama and Co. would like to use a drone about now.


If I were Paul, Lee or Cruz, I would not be entering a Cafe anytime soon.

----------


## awake

He is going for the record. Mark my words.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

He speaks a bit like Tom Woods, IMO




> Cruz is kinda giddy like we are.  I like it.

----------


## mello

Are there any videos online yet of the MSMs reporting of the filibuster?

----------


## PatriotOne

> MATT DRUDGE‏@DRUDGE
> 
> Obama busy courting Graham, McCain, yesterday's mashed potatoes. Shift tonight is to new generation. Stunning media skills #StandWithRand
> 
> 41 minsMATT DRUDGE‏@DRUDGE
> 
> A night of energy shift: Paul and Cruz suddenly make Dems look stale and out of touch. DRONE WARS, INDEED! #StandWithRand


I do believe Rand has another new admirer.  That's awesome .

----------


## georgiaboy

> Whatever I thought of Cruz before - jury was still out - after tonight - you got my boy's back, I got your back!
> 
> He is seriously giving Rand Paul so much time to sit back and relax - pinch hitter - relief pitcher - he's got it covered.  Good on you!
> 
> Massive respect from me, going to Cruz right now.. well done!!


Yep.  Rand/Cruz might make a nice ticket.

----------


## sailingaway

> He is going for the record. Mark my words.


I'm sure you're right.  And Cruz is giving him a breather.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Dewhurst would be at dinner with the President right now, wasting his time.


I think he would too.  Go we got to get Miller and Brannon in there.  I want them standing like the Seven Samurai.

----------


## Spoa

> Whatever I thought of Cruz before - jury was still out - after tonight - you got my boy's back, I got your back!
> 
> He is seriously giving Rand Paul so much time to sit back and relax - pinch hitter - relief pitcher - he's got it covered.  Good on you!
> 
> Massive respect from me, going to Cruz right now.. well done!!


   Love this post except that Rand doesn't get to "sit back"...he has to continue standing for 12 straight hours so far. He can't sit down sadly.

----------


## AmericasLastHope

What is going on right now obviously can't be ignored.  This is truly a remarkable watershed event for our movement.  They will not be able to censor Rand the way they did Ron.  I can't believe this is happening!  Rand is a hero! #standwithrand

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Yep.  Rand/Cruz might make a nice ticket.


If only Cruz wasn't born in Canada.

----------


## georgiaboy

> He is going for the record. Mark my words.


agreed.  24 hours is nothing to a med school grad.  those guys routinely pull 36 hours doing extraordinary things.  senate filibuster? no worries.

----------


## RockEnds

> I bet Obama and Co. would like to use a drone about now.


I'm moderately surprised they haven't.

----------


## The Northbreather

*THE SENATOR FROM KENTUCKY*

----------


## AmericasLastHope

> agreed.  24 hours is nothing to a med school grad.  those guys routinely pull 36 hours doing extraordinary things.  senate filibuster? no worries.


I've felt this was the case from the start of the filibuster.  Rand may look tired, but he knows what he's doing.  I have faith he will stick it out until the bitter end.

----------


## georgiaboy

> Love this post except that Rand doesn't get to "sit back"...he has to continue standing for 12 straight hours so far. He can't sit down sadly.


I expect he's busy doing some deep knee bends and toe touches during his "break".

----------


## phill4paul

> I'm very much for Rand.  You, on the other hand, are deliberately understating the difficulty of what Rand has accomlished today.  Perhaps because you know that you can never live up to him, and you're nothing but an absolute joke and a complete fraud.


  Your an Agitator...

  ag·i·ta·tor  (j-ttr)
n.
1. One who agitates, especially one who engages in political agitation.
2. An apparatus that shakes or stirs, as in a washing machine.

  That's what you are doing now. Whether or not you are being paid for it or whether it just or not it just creates tremulous joy in your ball sac is yet to be determined. Please..continue.

----------


## TheGrinch

> What Rand has done for the liberty movement tonight might be one of our most significant steps forward. Ted Cruz has really won me over, and I feel like Rand has just changed the debate and won over others in the republican party. 
> 
> This is huge, people.





> Shameless re-post!!!
> 
> We're at a tipping point, folks.





> Love this post except that Rand doesn't get to "sit back"...he has to continue standing for 12 straight hours so far. He can't sit down sadly.


Like SA said earlier, he went to medical school, so I'd like to think he's got a catheter up front and a coffee enema around the back.

----------


## anaconda

> agreed.  24 hours is nothing to a med school grad.  those guys routinely pull 36 hours doing extraordinary things.  senate filibuster? no worries.


Obama is probably sparking up a Marlboro light as we speak.

----------


## Uriah

over 700,000 likes on  Facebook!!!

----------


## asurfaholic

i am so awake right now.

i have been needing this

----------


## georgiaboy

> I'm moderately surprised they haven't.


the world is a big place.  just sayin'.

----------


## acptulsa

> I'm very much for Rand.  You, on the other hand, are deliberately understating the difficulty of what Rand has accomlished today.  Perhaps because you know that you can never live up to him, and you're nothing but an absolute joke and a complete fraud.


TC, STFU and stop embarassing yourself.  We're watching three Senators wake a whole nation and you're off on this petty tangent.  Stop making an ass of yourself.  This isn't the time or the place, and I wonder if there is a time and a place.




> Shameless re-post!!!
> 
> We're at a tipping point, folks.


Tipping point.  Obama refusing to promise not to summarily execute us via radio control airplane for over twelve hours.  This cannot be denied no matter how completely determined you are to remain in denial.  Twelve hours waiting for someone who has sworn to preserve, protect and defend the Constitution three times now (thanks to his insistence on repeating his inauguration on MLK Day).

Tipping point.

----------


## Brett85

> Your an Agitator...
> 
>   ag·i·ta·tor  (j-ttr)
> n.
> 1. One who agitates, especially one who engages in political agitation.
> 2. An apparatus that shakes or stirs, as in a washing machine.
> 
>   That's what you are doing now. Whether or not you are being paid for it or whether it just or not it just creates tremulous joy in your ball sac is yet to be determined. Please..continue.


Only with you, since you originally attacked me for no reason at all, simply because I had a different position than you on a particular issue.  Whatever.  I just can't believe that you've shown such disrespect to Rand in this thread.

----------


## VictorB

> If only Cruz wasn't born in Canada.


Cruz's situation is the same as McCain's.  Parents were on a work visa, AFAIK.  McCain was born in Panama.

----------


## Origanalist

Just got home, this is EPIC. Lovin' every minute of it.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Ha ha!

http://www.facebook.com/teambachmann

----------


## V3n

> If only Cruz wasn't born in Canada.


Canada / Kenya : Tomāto / Tomato

----------


## georgiaboy

> Like SA said earlier, he went to medical school, so I'd like to think he's got a catheter up front and a coffee enema around the back.


Now that we're 11+ hours into this, it seems like Sens. Cruz, Lee, Rand, et al, planned this well.

Rand takes the point, having the med school experience to go the distance, Cruz, Lee, Barrasso, pinch hitting.

EPIC.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Daily Show with Jon Stewart talking about it now.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Jon Stewart's even talking about the filibuster now on The Daily Show.

----------


## ronaldo23

> Jon Stewart's even talking about the filibuster now on The Daily Show.


keep us posted with the nature of his comments and if they are favorable

----------


## thoughtomator

> Now that we're 11+ hours into this, it seems like Sens. Cruz, Lee, Rand, et al, planned this well.
> 
> Rand takes the point, having the med school experience to go the distance, Cruz, Lee, Barrasso, pinch hitting.
> 
> EPIC.


And we have to give credit to Ron Wyden who also took a couple of stints at the microphone so far.

----------


## anaconda

I am liking how this is starting to have the feel of a "team filibuster." It would be classic if a few hundred patriots started showing up to cheer them on. Or if more Republican senators caught the wind of what was happening and came back tonight to give their own speeches.

----------


## LibertyEagle

The ACLU is backing Rand on this.
http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...CLU-backs-Rand

----------


## Spoa

We better start praying and hoping. Senator Paul is getting tired and I can understand why. I complain about standing in lines at stores when it is only for 45 minutes-1 hour. Imagine...12 hours! 




> Chad Pergram ‏@ChadPergram
> Paul nowgetting antsy...now on center aisle...still standing, leaning on desks. #filibuster

----------


## anaconda

> Daily Show with Jon Stewart talking about it now.


This is really getting some exposure. This is so cool.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

> keep us posted with the nature of his comments and if they are favorable


He's probably just going to make fun of Rand's hair for five minutes.

----------


## acptulsa

> And we have to give credit to Ron Wyden who also took a couple of stints at the microphone so far.


And Moran of Kansas took quite a bit upon himself earlier.  I'm tempted to give Wyden the most credit for crossing party lines, or Moran because he did a particularly good job, but Cruz is kicking ass right now.

One thing's certain--Rubio's lame water joke, and his attempt to make this whole thing partisan, didn't impress anyone.

----------


## Spoa

Rand Paul definitely can't sit down:




> Chad Pergram ‏@ChadPergram
> Durbin is D's floor watchdog on #filibuster. Goes over to whisper something to Paul. Makes him laugh.


Durbin is on the floor and ready to attack once Rand sits down. Once Rand sits down, Durbin will ask for a recorded vote on the Brennan nomination.

----------


## Origanalist

> Chad Pergram ‏@ChadPergram
>  Paul nowgetting antsy...now on center aisle...still standing, leaning on desks. #filibuster


Rope a dope....

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Good work, Rand.  Keep it up.  

We oughta come up with some kind of statement, created as a group and representing RPFs, and email it to the Senator from Kentucky.  Make it really, reallllly looooong.

----------


## thehungarian

I want Rand to have a grizzly beard before this filibuster is over.

----------


## J_White

how much longer are they going to speak and how many others are there in the Senate ?

----------


## Brett85

> Rand Paul definitely can't sit down:
> 
> 
> 
> Durbin is on the floor and ready to attack once Rand sits down. Once Rand sits down, Durbin will ask for a recorded vote on the Brennan nomination.


There won't be enough Senators there for a vote.  They would have to wait until tomorrow morning.

----------


## bunklocoempire

Had tough time getting CSPAN back up.  Phew.  (no digital tv here)

I'd like to think it's because of eveyone watching.

Did ya all know 'Snooki Lost 42 lbs.'?   It's what the rest of America is talking about... is it an 'Idol night'?

*GET 'EM RAND!!!!*

----------


## georgiaboy

> I am liking how this is starting to have the feel of a "team filibuster." *It would be classic if a few hundred patriots started showing up to cheer them on.* Or if more Republican senators caught the wind of what was happening and came back tonight to give their own speeches.


Great idea!  Where's the grassroots for a sign wave?!

----------


## bolil

is he still goin?

I'd like him to start insulting people, calling them out.  Smashing chairs and what not.

----------


## Created4

This was obviously well planned out. Look at the speech Cruz had written! Was part of the plan for this to be Cruz' "coming out" party? Appeal to Goldwater to get true conservatives, and documenting his opposition to Bush to gain "Reagan democrats" or moderates. Brilliant.

----------


## anaconda

> There won't be enough Senators there for a vote.  They would have to wait until tomorrow morning.


If Rand should decide to go for the record, it would take him up to almost noon.

----------


## green73

> The ACLU is backing Rand on this.
> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Governm...CLU-backs-Rand


old news

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Julie Borowski ‏@JulieBorowski
RT @IsaacDovere: Jon Stewart voices his support for Rand Paul filibuster.

Welp...

----------


## phill4paul

> This was obviously well planned out. Look at the speech Cruz had written! Was part of the plan for this to be Cruz' "coming out" party? Appeal to Goldwater to get true conservatives, and documenting his opposition to Bush to gain "Reagan democrats" or moderates. Brilliant.


  Agreed.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Wow, look at the people standing at the back.

----------


## PatriotOne

Wow.  Take a look at how fast twitter is moving on Stand w/Rand.  Some guy Youtubed it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tds9okED_Qc

----------


## Origanalist

> This was obviously well planned out. Look at the speech Cruz had written! Was part of the plan for this to be Cruz' "coming out" party? Appeal to Goldwater to get true conservatives, and documenting his opposition to Bush to gain "Reagan democrats" or moderates. Brilliant.


Cruz is doing quite nicely. Here's Rand again. You go Rand, don't stop.

----------


## bolil

It is quite possible Rand Paul just made himself the most powerful ad ever aired, and he got it for free.

----------


## Murray N Rothbard

> Should Rand go for the record, it would take him up to almost noon.


I think he began the filibuster at 11:45 with exactly that in mind.

----------


## jbauer

good god Rand is an animal.  If this doesn't mark even a sliver sucess then this country is hopeless.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Blech,  the Rubio POS.  Such an idiot and a sellout.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Oh look, Rubio's back.

----------


## green73

RUBIO

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Here comes Rubio to Bogart another 15min...

----------


## asurfaholic

ick.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Rubio's still awake!

----------


## Kords21

Rand reminds me of Rocky in the first Rocky in his fight with Apollo Creed. He just won't go down. Rand will go the distance

----------


## Origanalist

Booooooooo, Rubio gets the floor  (temporarily)

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

Rubio is back

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Eh, I don't know Rubio's motivations but at least he's giving Rand some more breathing room.

----------


## trey4sports

marco rubio just invoked wiz khalifa. lolz

----------


## VictorB

Rubio is a moron.  Wiz Khalifa?  Mark my words, Rubio is no threat for 2016.  The guy is a walking timebomb.

----------


## hammy

Rubio trying to stay relevant as Rand skyrockets into the national spotlight

----------


## misean

Can't be said enough, Rubio comes across very immature for being a Senator and not that bright.  That guy has zero chance of being President.

----------


## sailingaway

Noel Sheppard ‏@NoelSheppard
Insiders tell me Eric Holder has been ordered to White House for opinion on legality of drone strike on Capitol.

----------


## ronaldo23

Rubio's PR consultant probably told him his favorability rating is slipping compared to Rand, and to go back out there and act like he is significant part of the filibuster.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Tptb sent back Rubio.... Gotta try and save Their end game

----------


## georgiaboy

> And Moran of Kansas took quite a bit upon himself earlier.  I'm tempted to give Wyden the most credit for crossing party lines, or Moran because he did a particularly good job, but Cruz is kicking ass right now.
> 
> One thing's certain--Rubio's lame water joke, and his attempt to make this whole thing partisan, didn't impress anyone.


Word.

Rubio, sadly, is simply a douche.

I beg pardon.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> marco rubio just invoked wiz khalifa. lolz





> Rubio is a moron.  Wiz Khalifa?  Mark my words, Rubio is no threat for 2016.  The guy is a walking timebomb.

----------


## bunklocoempire

The Rube has combed his hair, he's hydrated, and ready to cloud the matter at hand.

_Let's get ready tooo get emotionaaaaal._

----------


## MrGoose

How long has Rubio been talking? And how many 2016 hopefulls aren't standing with Rand right now?

----------


## RockEnds

Rubio is such a clumsy speaker.  He is completely outclassed here.

----------


## acptulsa

> how much longer are they going to speak and how many others are there in the Senate ?


There are ninety-nine Senators besides Rand Paul.  Only a handful are helping him out, however.

How long are they going to speak?  Rand Paul says he will stand there and not go to the bathroom until the president or the attorney general promise to uphold the due process guarantees of the Constitution and refrain from bombing us with drones unless we're, like, holding a grenade launcher or something.  Or, the Senate could pass a unanimous resolution demanding that the White House not drone bomb us with no trial.

Twelve hours later, the president, the attorney general, and the Senate have all _refused to promise to uphold the Constitution of the United States and give us due process_ (a trial) before they summarily execute us.

How long will he talk?  Hopefully, until we get our Constitution and our civilization back.

----------


## Adrock

Rubio doesn't sound like a very good speaker next to Cruz and Rand.

----------


## asurfaholic

Rubio is a snake. He is a weasle. 

I know this because my weasle alarms are going off. And my snake alarms.

----------


## Spoa

> Eh, I don't know Rubio's motivations but at least he's giving Rand some more breathing room.


Amen. Let's be fair that at least Senator Rubio is allowing Senator Paul to breathe. While I know a lot of us would love to continue hearing Senators Lee, Paul, or Cruz...they can't keep talking otherwise they're mouths will drop off.

----------


## bolil

Rubio has had his hand forced, if he didn't get involved in this it would be his end.  Im just waiting for him to need refreshment.

I hate his asymmetrical face,

----------


## VictorB

> Can't be said enough, Rubio comes across very immature for being a Senator and not that bright.  That guy has zero chance of being President.


Exactly.  He is a mixture of Palin/Bachmann/Cain.  No threat.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

lol, now Rubio is quoting The Godfather. Compare him to Rand, Cruz and Lee, he's not intellectual match.

----------


## itshappening

McConnell is heading to the floor according to twitter

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Rubio is a moron.  Wiz Khalifa?  Mark my words, Rubio is no threat for 2016.  The guy is a walking timebomb.


As long as the National GOP stands behind him in an attempt to garner minorty votes and look as if standing behind him shows they're progressive, then yes he is still a viable threat.

----------


## bolil

Jay Z, powerful stuff.

----------


## Spoa

> Rubio doesn't sound like a very good speaker next to Cruz and Rand.



Giving Cruz and Rand breathing room. I think we should at least be thankful that he's willing to come to the floor. I'm still wondering where my other senator (Isakson) is. He hasn't come on the floor yet.

----------


## green73

Jay z, Rubio?

----------


## phill4paul

> Only with you, since you originally attacked me for no reason at all, simply because I had a different position than you on a particular issue.  Whatever.  I just can't believe that you've shown such disrespect to Rand in this thread.


  OK #1 I didn't attack you.

  #2 I haven't disrespected Rand.

   $#@! off and quit stalking me you paid for agitator creep.

----------


## VictorB

Paul and Cruz quoting Libertarian greats, and Rubio comes in and quotes Wiz Khalifa and Jay-Z.

----------


## Brett85

> Rubio doesn't sound like a very good speaker next to Cruz and Rand.


Cruz is the best speaker I've heard so far.  Rand is really good, but I never realized how good Cruz is.

----------


## hammy

Quoting the Godfather and Wiz Khalifa? He sounds like a child.

----------


## green73

Good. Rubio is killing himself.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Rubio trying to stay relevant as Rand skyrockets into the national spotlight


^^ this and he is sounding like a complete IDIOT.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

lolz... it seems like Rubio came over to milk some more time in this exposure but he made the mistake of having to follow Cruz quoting Goldwater, Patton, and Reagan... 

Now Rubio is grasping for whatever he can... quoting the Godfather line "I'll make him an offer he can't refuse" and Jay-Z... lol... there's a disconnect.

----------


## VictorB

Rubio is killing himself right now.  Can we get this guy more speaking time?  It's clear he's just up there to get his name out.  They guy has nothing prepared.

----------


## Jack Bauer

> Cruz is the best speaker I've heard so far.  Rand is really good, but I never realized how good Cruz is.


Based Cruz is based. Too bad he was born in Canada.

----------


## Created4

> Rubio is a moron.  Wiz Khalifa?  Mark my words, Rubio is no threat for 2016.  The guy is a walking timebomb.


Agreed, but he can get the Latino vote. Again, this was well orchestrated. This is the future of the GOP, and they are hijacking the party tonight. Historic.

----------


## hammy

> ^^ this and he is sounding like a complete IDIOT.


This is the worst I've ever heard him.

----------


## Brett85

> OK #1 I didn't attack you.
> 
>   #2 I haven't disrespected Rand.
> 
>    $#@! off and quit stalking me you paid for agitator creep.


Good night and sweat dreams.

----------


## asurfaholic

WTF. I liked this quote, I dont know how its relevant, I just thought that was a good quote.

----------


## LibertyEagle

And Rubio tries to make this partisan and it isn't.

----------


## EBounding

Rubio should just fetch Rand some bottles of Poland Spring.

----------


## anaconda

Who keeps talking into the microphone?

----------


## Matthew5

Rubio will be 2016's Rick Perry. He thinks his folksy humor is endearing. It just makes him look stupid.

----------


## green73

LOL he keeps quoting the Godfather! What a rube.

----------


## Origanalist

> ^^ this and he is sounding like a complete IDIOT.


Oh boy and how.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Jay Z, powerful stuff.


Obligatory hip reference -he's so street man.  Someone please to point him to the kids table.

20 years from now?  How about now Marco.  Sheesh.

----------


## hammy

I'm MORE than happy to let Rubio keep this up as long as he wants. This is flat out embarrassing. 

Rubio Embarrassing himself + Rand resting = Double win

----------


## bolil

What a RUB......IO... ahahah.   I appreciate him giving rand a rest though.

----------


## georgiaboy

Please Marco, reach for the water bottle.

----------


## ronaldo23

I feel like Rubio's biggest problem is his whole team of advisors are GW/Cheney people. Rubio isn't very intelligent and I don't think he has many personal convictions, so he probably just believes and says whatever his advisor tells him.

----------


## phill4paul

> Noel Sheppard ‏@NoelSheppard
> Insiders tell me Eric Holder has been ordered to White House for opinion on legality of drone strike on Capitol.


  Lol.  Typical executive branch intelligence.

  "Uh, lord Obama, we might have a problem here. It's just come to our attention that a debate has been going on in the senate for the last 11 hrs."

 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.

----------


## georgiaboy

Does Marco have Vulcan ears?

----------


## bolil

Can we send Rand redbulls, maybe some crystal meth.  He has the will, but he has needs.

----------


## Murray N Rothbard

328 online in the RAND Paul sub-forum. Never thought I'd see the day.

----------


## PatriotOne

> McConnell is heading to the floor according to twitter


Nice!  McConnell is turning into quite a good ally.

----------


## VictorB

LOL, Rubio has no question to ask, he has to stall.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Hopefully die hard political followers watching this will see the stark contrast in Rubio and Paul.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> LOL he keeps quoting the Godfather! What a rube.


I hope Jon Stewart goes after him he's been that bad... 

In his defense he followed a great speech from Cruz and clearly had nothing prepared.

----------


## green73

ooo "the junior senator from Kentucky" asshatrubio

----------


## presence

Khalifa, The Godfather, and Jay-Z quoted by Rubio?

I missed it. What did he quote?

----------


## seapilot

> It is quite possible Rand Paul just made himself the most powerful ad ever aired, and he got it for free.


Good observation. More free air time and political recognition than Ron's entire 2008 campaign. Yet if it was not for that campaign, Rand would not be where he is today. Rand tonight is a beacon for liberty in a very dark place.

----------


## AuH20

Rubio can't shine Cruz's shoes intellectually speaking. I kinda feel sorry for him.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Man its getting crowded behind Rand

----------


## supermario21

John Thune in the house. Lee smiling in the background.

----------


## georgiaboy

Look at all the guys in the chamber!

Thune is up.

----------


## lx43

Look at all the suites in the back wanting to get some attention.   Still welcome them to the party!

----------


## mac_hine

Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
"History will hold us accountable" -- Sen. Rubio. Remember that when the vote to authorize bombing Iran comes up. #StandwithRand

Luke Rudkowski ‏@Lukewearechange
I think the only reason why Rubio decided to #StandWithRand is because he is really desperate for some attention

----------


## Spoa

Senator Thune (SD) speaking now.

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## staerker

> ooo "the junior senator from Kentucky" asshatrubio


"The senator,--the junior senator..."

----------


## JJ2

> Noel Sheppard ‏@NoelSheppard
> Insiders tell me Eric Holder has been ordered to White House for opinion on legality of drone strike on Capitol.


I had to read that several times before getting it. LOL.

----------


## Uriah

This filibuster has the chance to begin rebranding the GOP. Rand can be the standard bearer of the GOP in short time for mainstream GOPer's.

#StandWithRand

----------


## thehungarian

Would not have expected to see Thune up there. Good on him.

----------


## Origanalist

> Rubio can't shine Cruz's shoes intellectually speaking. I kinda feel sorry for him.


I don't.

----------


## J_White

Probable GOP frontrunners of 2016.

----------


## Bruno

Sen. Thune doesn't seem to make sure to call Rand a junior Senator, bur Rubio sure corrected himself quick, huh?

----------


## hammy

This is literally the most ingenious thing I have ever seen. Neocons are flipping out over the illegal drone bombings on my facebook. Where have they been?! This is absolutely incredible!!!

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

On the news front:

http://www.policymic.com/articles/28...-for-democrats




> The real shame for liberals and leftists tonight is seeing a cause that should be popularly recognized — ending drone strikes against American citizens overseas, or drone strikes in general for that matter — now being championed by a series of Tea Party and mainstream GOP legislators many on the other side see as members of the far right...Rand is a little hyperbolic. Domestic strikes are not a foreseeable future possibility. Unfortunately, overseas targeting of an American citizen (Anwar al-Awlaki) is very poor judgment at best and at worst a permanent stain on civil liberties on the president's record.

----------


## bolil

Could this be the first domino picked up?  Will we start sliding back up that slippery slope?  This is awesome.  Anyone thinks Senator Rand Paul will beat Strom Thurman's record of 24 hours?

----------


## thrillhouse

It's getting late and I have work in the AM. Soon its gonna be #StayUpWithRand

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I bet Obama and Co. would like to use a drone about now.


Obama probably discussed it with McCain and Ayotte over dessert.


I would hate to have to come on and try to speak after Rand and Cruz. At the very least I would want to be prepared.

And in walks Rubio...




> Can't be said enough, Rubio comes across very immature for being a Senator and not that bright.  That guy has zero chance of being President.





> lol, now Rubio is quoting The Godfather. Compare him to Rand, Cruz and Lee, he's not intellectual match.





> Obligatory hip reference -he's so street man.  Someone please to point him to the kids table.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Probable GOP frontrunners of 2016.



Wow the sip seen round the world comes back to bite Rubio again 

Lmao

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Cruz is the best speaker I've heard so far.  Rand is really good, but I never realized how good Cruz is.


And he hasn't ever officially spoke on the floor yet, but then throws in with Rand and joins his filibuster.  Very cool on his part.

----------


## sailingaway

RT @repjustinamash: Democrats actually rejected this resolution. #StandWithRand pic.twitter.com/PfioIFO4WU

----------


## AuH20

> RT @repjustinamash: Democrats actually rejected this resolution. #StandWithRand pic.twitter.com/PfioIFO4WU


Talking about going down with the ship.

----------


## Cshelton21

DONE

----------


## georgiaboy

And to the man that has made all this possible, we give thanks.


And respect

----------


## heavenlyboy34

I'm not a Rand fanboy, but respect to him for speaking that long.  I don't have the voice for that. :/

----------


## anaconda

> Based Cruz is based. Too bad he was born in Canada.


An earlier comment in this thread says his situation is similar to McCain's, and that it shouldn't prevent him from running for president or vice president.

----------


## dinosaur

> This is literally the most ingenious thing I have ever seen. Neocons are flipping out over the illegal drone bombings on my facebook. Where have they been?! This is absolutely incredible!!!


The establishment just lost control of the narrative.  Most aren't true neocons at heart, they just trust the newsman too much.

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Bad day for Rubio, Christie, Santorum...

----------


## tsai3904

> It's getting late and I have work in the AM. Soon its gonna be #StayUpWithRand


Someone used #PaulNighter

----------


## AuH20

> And to the man that has made all this possible, we give thanks.
> 
> 
> And respect


AKA Ronnie Appleseed

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Probable GOP frontrunners of 2016.


Lol!  Speaking of Fredo....

----------


## bolil

So, the Democratic /Obama/PTB tactic here is to let Rand tire out and give up.... HE MUST NOT DO THIS.  If he does they will trivialize this entire magnificent event.

EDIT: Well, so much for my big mouth.

----------


## twomp

> And to the man that has made all this possible, we give thanks.
> 
> 
> And respect


Much Respect indeed but tonight belongs to Rand Paul! He's won me and a few of my friends over tonight.

----------


## acptulsa

> On the news front:
> 
> http://www.policymic.com/articles/28...-for-democrats


If no one can foresee it as a future possibility, why won't anyone come right out and promise it definitely won't happen?

----------


## anaconda

Why is Thune asking Rand what would be satisfactory? Rand has already spelled that out a hundred times.

----------


## thoughtomator

Oh my look who just stepped up. Not someone I would have expected.

----------


## supermario21

I think this is it.

----------


## green73

It is WAAAAY past Mitch's bedtime.

----------


## hammy

Media totally lost control. Liberals on all the social networks are seeing the holes in the democrats, the neocons are seeing the lies of the military industrial complex. The jig is $#@!ING UP. I'M AMPED.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> An earlier comment in this thread says his situation is similar to McCain's


How?  When McCain was running, McCaskill had a bill passed to say that kids born to U.S. service members serving overseas are eligible.  Cruz's parents weren't U.S. soldiers, and Cruz was not born on a military base.

http://mccaskill.senate.gov/?p=press_release&id=381

----------


## tsai3904

Wow Durbin is really looking for an opening...Rand forgot to yield for a question to McConnell.

----------


## ronaldo23

Hey, got another poll on courier-journal front page about drones. It's 64/27 favor of Rand, let's up that number...

http://www.courier-journal.com/

----------


## thehungarian

McConnell: "I have no idea what I'm doing here"

----------


## bolil

> Media totally lost control. Liberals on all the social networks are seeing the holes in the democrats, the neocons are seeing the lies of the military industrial complex. The jig is $#@!ING UP. I'M AMPED.


Hell yeah.  Im very happy right now.

----------


## jbauer

> 328 online in the RAND Paul sub-forum. Never thought I'd see the day.


You're going to start seeing it more and more.  Rand Paul just yanked the liberty torch out of Ron's hand and ran'd with it.  I love Ron, its only because of him that we are here today to even have happening whats going on but Rand just is the future.

----------


## Origanalist

> It is WAAAAY past Mitch's bedtime.


Lmao!

----------


## anaconda

> Oh my look who just stepped up. Not someone I would have expected.


Mitch couldn't pass up the publicity I guess. And why is Mitch asking for Rand to clarify his "question?" It's been clearly stated a million times. What's Mitch's angle here? He's giving me the creeps right now.

----------


## deadfish

> McConnell: "I have no idea what I'm doing here"


lol!

----------


## twomp

> Media totally lost control. Liberals on all the social networks are seeing the holes in the democrats, the neocons are seeing the lies of the military industrial complex. The jig is $#@!ING UP. I'M AMPED.


I agree, Rand Paul has just flipped everything upside down now. Here in California, I run into a lot of D's and today when we were talking about this, my co-worker couldn't understand why Obama (who she LOVES) can't answer this simple question.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It is WAAAAY past Mitch's bedtime.


He's talking a little slow... about time he showed up. Doesn't he have some special position in the Senate GOP? Can't recall... wouldn't know that he was involved at all.

----------


## supermario21

WOW

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Need a play-by-play guys. In bed with no tv or computer (on iPad).

----------


## bolil

> McConnell: "I have no idea what I'm doing here"



They need to stand with him, because if he is standing for the people and they don't stand with him the entire gig is up.

----------


## V3n

Rand's been speaking for 12 hours straight and makes way more sense than this guy.

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Whoa get Rand some water

----------


## supermario21

McConnell just said he isn't going to support cloture.

----------


## AuH20

Obama really is the emperor with no clothes and Rand is the one chastising him!!!

----------


## sailingaway

new hashtag #Paulnighter

----------


## NoOneButPaul

And Foghorn Leghorn leaves the stage... 

I live in Durbin's state. $#@! you Dick! GO HOME!

----------


## anaconda

> Wow Durbin is really looking for an opening...Rand forgot to yield for a question to McConnell.


Good catch. That went totally over my head.

----------


## ronaldo23

lolol my favorite daily kos comment. 

"The Pauls will never get any credit from me and progressives.

He is anti war for wrong and isolationist reasons."

I wonder what the right reasons for being anti war are?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Ok, Rand must be tired, but who else has a face that hurts due to grinning from ear to ear for 11 hours?

----------


## bunklocoempire

Oppose the nomination?  Huh?  Someone please brief Mitch what the deal is.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Hello again, Pat Toomey.

----------


## sailingaway

WhiteHousePressCorps ‏@whpresscorps
RT @BuzzFeedAndrew: Mitch McConnell is a double agent. He's trying to get Rand Paul to fall asleep.

----------


## AuH20

> lolol my favorite daily kos comment. 
> 
> "The Pauls will never get any credit from me and progressives.
> 
> He is anti war for wrong and isolationist reasons."
> 
> *what does that even mean?*


SOCIAL JUSTICE. ROFL

----------


## twomp

And McConnell is done lol...

----------


## Origanalist

> lolol my favorite daily kos comment. 
> 
> "The Pauls will never get any credit from me and progressives.
> 
> He is anti war for wrong and isolationist reasons."
> 
> what does that even mean?


I hate freedom and liberty.....(rough translation)

----------


## V3n

Benton, please put McConnell to bed.

Go home McConnell, you are drunk.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> lolol my favorite daily kos comment. 
> 
> "The Pauls will never get any credit from me and progressives.
> 
> He is anti war for wrong and isolationist reasons."
> 
> what does that even mean?


His/her brain has exploded. We'll see a lot of unprincipled liberals making no sense over the next few days.

----------


## anaconda

Is anyone else getting the feeling that more and more senators are suddenly showing up to get in on this?

----------


## acptulsa

> Hey, got another poll on courier-journal front page about drones. It's 64/27 favor of Rand, let's up that number...
> 
> http://www.courier-journal.com/


Not quiet right.  Rand Paul allowed that someone toting a grenade launcher would neither allow nor deserve due process.  The _Courier Journal_, in the finest yellow journalism tradition, ignores that concession in the way it words its poll.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

12 hours

----------


## deadfish

Everytime this letter is read I just laugh. This is so much fun!

----------


## sailingaway

even the porn bots are tweeting it, to get followers:

----------


## anaconda

> His/her brain has exploded. We'll see a lot of unprincipled liberals making no sense over the next few days.


HA! LOL! "Anti-war for the wrong reasons.." Classic progressive.

----------


## thrillhouse

Rand and others have really gained some ground-swelling momentum. though seeing all the suits and some of these characters showing up makes me uneasy. I hope that this doesn't turn into a republican thing - more specifically, I hope that this doesn't get co-opted like the tea party.

----------


## lx43

lol  I see my Senator Tim Scott finally showed up late for the party

----------


## V3n

> even the porn bots are tweeting it, to get followers:


Sailing.. I never knew...

----------


## jbauer

> even the porn bots are tweeting it, to get followers:


I'm not sure what a pornbot is but it sure sounds like a good thing if they need to hyjack Rand's rise to power to get old people who are up way past their bedtime to check out their chicks.

----------


## bolil

I am alone in a basement, and I feel like roaring.  That being said, how proud is Ron right now?  I wish he would walk in, smash this toomey guy in the face, and scream truth into the mic.

----------


## Origanalist

> Sailing.. I never knew...


You learn something new every day.......

----------


## PursuePeace

> Ok, Rand must be tired, but who else has a face that hurts due to grinning from ear to ear for 11 hours?

----------


## sailingaway

David Seaman ‏@d_seaman
Sen Toomey's aides look like they're saying 'I hope Twitter's a big deal, because being here at 11:40pm is some bull$#@!' #standwithrand

----------


## thoughtomator

What's the tally of Senators so far? I heard 12... anyone got a name list?

I got

1) Paul (R-KY)
2) Lee (R-UT)
3) Cruz (R-TX)
4) Wyden (D-OR)
5) Toomey (R-TX)
6) ?
7) ?
8) ?
9) ?
10?) Rubio (R-FL)
11) Thune (R-SD)
12) McConnell (R-KY)

----------


## georgiaboy

*12 HOURS*

----------


## 1stAmendguy

..

----------


## acptulsa

> HA! LOL! "Anti-war for the wrong reasons.." Classic progressive.


If I get liberty, peace and prosperity from the wrong side of the aisle, well, clearly that's just not good enough.  I'd rather be a starving, warmongering slave than get my utopia from some horrible libertarian _Republican._  Bleh.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Is anyone else getting the feeling that more and more senators are suddenly showing up to get in on this?





> lol  I see my Senator Tim Scott finally showed up late for the party


They can't miss out on this publicity...

----------


## green73

Rand just began hour 13

----------


## newbitech

wasnt pat toomey on the list of republicans who went to dinner with obama?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Is anyone else getting the feeling that more and more senators are suddenly showing up to get in on this?


_"Would ya look at that, that Paul guy is getting a lot of attention, hey intern, get me the cliff notes on this Bill of Rights and constitution thing I might want in on this -he mentioned truth too -let's see if we can get some info on whatever that is"_

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> From my neocon friend on facebook - 
> 
> "How is Rand Paul a product of Ron Paul? How did this gutsy, genius of a man come from the sack of the elder Paul? He gets it from his mama I guess. Rand 2016!"


Sigh. But if it advances liberty.....

----------


## awake

> They can't miss out on this publicity...


The hookers and blow can't compete with the face time in Randslam 2013.

----------


## supermario21

Amash is awesome!




> Justin Amash ‏@repjustinamash
> .@SenMikeLee & I were supposed to get together tonight for dinner. Instead, we got together on Senate floor to #StandWithRand.

----------


## Melissa

Watching these guys come out now..I feel this is a great quote to sum things up...."In the beginning of change, the Patriot is a scarce man, brave, hated and scorned. When his cause succeeds however, the timid join him, for then it costs nothing to be a Patriot.”
Mark Twain.

----------


## No1ButPaul08

I think we're about due for an update from Ted "Twitter Feed" Cruz

----------


## acptulsa

> What's the tally of Senators so far? I heard 12... anyone got a name list?
> 
> I got
> 
> 1) Paul (R-KY)
> 2) Lee (R-UT)
> 3) Cruz (R-TX)
> 4) Wyden (D-OR)
> 5) Toomey (R-TX)
> ...


Damnation man!  For the millionth time, two of the best were Moran of Kansas and Barrasso of Wyoming!  We also heard from the whole Texas delegation on Alamo Day, and that means Cronyn.

And this very thread is a list of them!  Bite the bullet and scroll!

----------


## Spoa

> And Foghorn Leghorn leaves the stage... 
> 
> I live in Durbin's state. $#@! you Dick! GO HOME!


At least Senator Kirk brought Rand some food and something to drink. Some people at least have some decency.

----------


## hammy

With more and more senators realizing it's popular to say you won't illegally kill Americans... I feel this video is appropriate:

----------


## EBounding

One week ago people were freaking out about Hagel.  Now Rand is a Republican hero.  Amazing.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> 


Do you have a link for that?

----------


## V3n

> Watching these guys come out now..


RNC PR BS:




> Reince Priebus ‏@Reince
> 
> Attention all Republican US Senators -> Please go to the floor and help out @SenRandPaul #StandWithRand


Don't be fooled by cheap imitations...

----------


## J_White

> Watching these guys come out now..I feel this is a great quote to sum things up...."In the beginning of change, the Patriot is a scarce man, brave, hated and scorned. When his cause succeeds however, the timid join him, for then it costs nothing to be a Patriot.”
> Mark Twain.


that sums this up brilliantly !

----------


## Origanalist

Will somebody PLEASE keep these blowhards from destroying a glorious moment? I guess I should be happy, but these suddenly courageous jackasses who are justifying the use of drones overseas are making me gag.

----------


## sailingaway

Charlie Spiering ‏@charliespiering
Still digesting his dinner with President Obama, Sen. Pat Toomey takes the floor to #StandWithRand

----------


## deadfish

> Watching these guys come out now..I feel this is a great quote to sum things up...."In the beginning of change, the Patriot is a scarce man, brave, hated and scorned. When his cause succeeds however, the timid join him, for then it costs nothing to be a Patriot.”
> Mark Twain.


Very timely. Now we need a pic of the growing crowd in the Senate... at midnight(!).

----------


## EBounding

> Will somebody PLEASE keep these blowhards from destroying a glorious moment? I guess I should be happy, but these suddenly courageous jackasses who are justifying the use of drones overseas are making me gag.


Fortunately it's midnight.

----------


## JJ2

> Need a play-by-play guys. In bed with no tv or computer (on iPad).


I'm also on iPad, listening via the C-SPANRadio app.

----------


## hammy

> Will somebody PLEASE keep these blowhards from destroying a glorious moment? I guess I should be happy, but these suddenly courageous jackasses who are justifying the use of drones overseas are making me gag.


Don't even hear political bull$#@! anymore. All white noise.

----------


## supermario21

Shannon Bream ‏@ShannonBream
Reaction to SenPaul is proving the adage about politics making strange bedfellows: ACLU, GOP, CodePink, SenWyden, TeaParty ...

----------


## sailingaway

> Do you have a link for that?


only the tweet but if you right click and paste it it looks like it comes from pbs here is tweet: https://twitter.com/h8f8kes/status/309520096051748864

and look at the image link: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BEuNJc5CYAA_M5w.jpg:large

you might be able to search pbs for it

----------


## georgiaboy

> Charlie Spiering ‏@charliespiering
> Still digesting his dinner with President Obama, Sen. Pat Toomey takes the floor to #StandWithRand


Wow!  Hey Toomey, did you cover this with Barack over the bone-in ribeye tonight?

----------


## ronaldo23

hhahahahah yes durby

----------


## supermario21

Durbin is such an $#@!.

----------


## Spoa

Durbin questioning Rand now.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The hookers and blow can't compete with the face time in Randslam 2013.


Was JP Sachs throwing a post-Obama-dinner party tonight?

----------


## Origanalist

> Charlie Spiering ‏@charliespiering
> Still digesting his dinner with President Obama, Sen. Pat Toomey takes the floor to #StandWithRand


*Ackkk* (coughs up hairball)

----------


## sailingaway

*Reince Priebus ‏@Reince
Attention all Republican US Senators -> Please go to the floor and help out @SenRandPaul #StandWithRand*

----------


## EBounding

Durbin

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Oh $#@!, name dropping 9/11.

----------


## The Northbreather

Enter the establishment message. 

Be afraid of unseen enemies instead of totalitarianism (until the pres is a repub) -U.S. Senator Pat Toomey (R-Pa.).

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

So, is everyone here staying up until the filibuster ends?

----------


## hammy

How many GODDAMN TIMES has Rand said an imminent threat like Pearl harbor or 9/11 is justified for national defense?!

----------


## deadfish

Is this Rand's "Rudy" moment?

----------


## Origanalist

Oh goody, Durbin is going to make a dick out of himself.

----------


## bolil

Ahhhh $#@!, 9/11.  I am sorry, would drones have stopped that?  Were those planes piloted by freaking americans.  STFU dick, you shame my state.  Look as his jibs, if I were I zombie I would hunt him.  This is one hell of a hypothetical.  

if that plane was heading for congress, it would not have killed innocents.  Well, one innocent anyways.

Doesn't mean we should make it policy, Dick.

----------


## RockEnds

Dick Durban trying to pull a Rudy.

----------


## supermario21

> Van Jones ‏@VanJones68
> .@SenRandPaul is the MAN right now. #Hate2AdmitIt #p2 #tcot #NoDrones


Even Green Jobs man is happy right now!

----------


## phill4paul

Durbin is getting ready to crash..this is not the question Rand is asking...he has already made his position clear on imminent threats.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Durbin doing his best Lois Griffin...

9......11....

----------


## Origanalist

> Enter the establishment message. 
> 
> Be afraid of unseen enemies instead of totalitarianism (until the pres is a repub) -U.S. Senator Pat Toomey (R-Pa.).


Exactly

----------


## awake

The triple chin Durban squid is expelling his ink... Must defuse the question.

----------


## sailingaway

> Oh goody, Durbin is going to make a dick out of himself.


It's already all over twitter he refused Rand's resolution.

----------


## acptulsa

Durbin's talking 9/11.  Cue the violins.

We have to keep everyone safe (not that we ever have).  It's _good_ if we have unlimited power...

...and if you disagree we should have the right to bomb you.

----------


## hammy

Rand about to destroy this douchebag

----------


## rockandrollsouls

D*ck Durbin...

----------


## jkob

Durbin makes me sick

----------


## axiomata

> I'm also on iPad, listening via the C-SPANRadio app.


The cspan radio stream has something else for me.

----------


## EBounding

Durbin was there on 9/11.

----------


## sailingaway

here's another list of those who dined with Obama from cbs http://t.co/JBbZeF7lLA

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Oh $#@!, name dropping 9/11.





> Oh goody, Durbin is going to make a dick out of himself.


9/11! 9/11! 9/11! 9/11! 

Is Ghouliani up next?

----------


## newbitech

strawman 9/11

----------


## NoOneButPaul

I hope Rand kills him... he's covered this!!!

----------


## hammy

> I hope Rand kills him... he's covered this!!!


He's got this. DESTRUCTION.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The triple chin Durban squid is expelling his ink...


Damn you! My face already hurts!

----------


## The Northbreather

Fear. Fear. Fear. Fear. -Sen. Richard Durbin [D-IL]

----------


## jlaker

Can't believe I'm from IL and he's the best we can elect over and over and over and over again. I'm just damned disgusted!

----------


## supermario21

> The cspan radio stream has something else for me.


Make sure you're on CSPAN2

----------


## Origanalist

> 9/11! 9/11! 9/11! 9/11! 
> 
> Is Ghouliani up next?


Wouldn't surprise me, they're all hero's now............

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> here's another list of those who dined with Obama from cbs http://t.co/JBbZeF7lLA


Thanks!

----------


## acptulsa

Not only did Rand address this long ago, and not only is it completely beside Rand's point, but it ignores the fact that Dick Cheney called the dogs _off_ of the aircraft that hit the Pentagon.

Anyone with the slightest clue can see what an ass Durbin just made of himself.

----------


## bolil

Yup, Rand just took that question and jammed the answer in his (durbin's) arse.

----------


## RockEnds

Rand has the patience of a saint to be able to get out the crayons and draw a picture for Durbin after speaking for 12 hours.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> So, is everyone here staying up until the filibuster ends?


Nah, but I'll catch the highlight reel if the is one in the morning.

----------


## Lightweis

get em rand!

----------


## Thor

Durbin is a dumbass.

----------


## Jack Bauer



----------


## Origanalist

> Not only did Rand address this long ago, and not only is it completely beside Rand's point, but it ignores the fact that Dick Cheney called the dogs _off_ of the aircraft that hit the Pentagon.
> 
> *Anyone with the slightest clue can see what an ass Durbin just made of himself.*


That doesn't cover much territory.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Rand has the patience of a saint to be able to get out the crayons and draw a picture for Durbin after speaking for 12 hours.


Yeah, I definitely would not be as patient.

----------


## Origanalist

Dirtbag Durbin is still making a fool of himself.

----------


## acptulsa

Not feasible to capture someone who isn't threatening violence and is on American soil?

Durbin, why don't you just talk about the imminent threat that unicorns pose to us?

----------


## sailingaway

twitter pegged Durbin as trying to filibuster Rand's filibuster

----------


## thehungarian

Durbin is a horror movie villain.

----------


## V3n

A wild Dick appears!!

You just gave Rand more life than reading tweets ever could...  you fail.

----------


## JJ2

> The cspan radio stream has something else for me.


Yes, but the app also streams the audio of C-SPAN 2 which is broadcasting it.

----------


## thehungarian

Ron Johnson!

----------


## SchleckBros



----------


## Natural Citizen

> Ron Johnson!


Rand should ask him how his dinner was and remind him that "All I had was a candy bar and some nuts"

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Ron Johnson!


Well he sure looks fed and happy.

----------


## J_White

> *Reince Priebus ‏@Reince
> Attention all Republican US Senators -> Please go to the floor and help out @SenRandPaul #StandWithRand*


oh really !

----------


## thoughtomator

That's another new contributor - is this going to hit critical mass?

----------


## awake

Who is this sand paper dildo?

----------


## RockEnds

> 


Mrs Paul sure looks proud!!

----------


## anaconda

Looks like everyone wants to get in on this.

----------


## newbitech

oh the dinner topic, wow.  SOme rare truth coming out tonight?

----------


## thoughtomator

> A wild Dick appears!!
> 
> You just gave Rand more life than reading tweets ever could...  you fail.


Sometimes I get "help I'm trapped in a corruption factory" type vibes from Durbin.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

"We had a good honest dinner..."
$#@! you, prick. Mentioning your dinner when Rand Paul has been standing there for 13 hours. He wouldn't even care if it wasn't viral.

----------


## Origanalist

> Who is this sand paper dildo?


They are coming out of the woodwork. I wonder if this is one possibility Rand didn't anticipate?

----------


## garyallen59

man, i need to sleep but just can't stop watching.

----------


## sailingaway

Jon Stewart praises Rand Paul for shining light on ‘the execution of executive executions’

http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/03/0...ve-executions/

----------


## AuH20

The mouth of Sauron tried to trip up Rand. Go home Durbin!!! Your tricks will not work here.

----------


## phill4paul

> Amash is awesome!


  Amash IS Awesome!

----------


## misean

Just looked at Lew Rockwell's site, Economicpolicyjournal, and Tom Woods' site. The fact that they can't say anything glowing about this is very disappointing. Even Justin Raimondo is praising Rand.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

GOP is sending all its senators now to water down this. They know Rand just took the wheel of the party and want to at least look like they are on the bus.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

And I'm sure McCain and Graham were at your little dinner date because of their economic policy as well.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy



----------


## J_White

> 


a proud wife and mother !!
this might be a watershed moment !

----------


## The Northbreather

Establishment scum want their face time. 

Booooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## deadfish

> Just looked at Lew Rockwell's site, Economicpolicyjournal, and Tom Woods' site. The fact that they can't say anything glowing about this is very disappointing. Even Justin Raimondo is praising Rand.


Are you sure they aren't sleeping?

----------


## supermario21

Please let Carl Levin retire and some really bad storm to hit Detroit in early November of 2014 so Amash can get elected to the Senate. Imagine if he and Greg Brannon got in, along with a Joe Miller.

----------


## Brett85

> GOP is sending all its senators now to water down this. They know Rand just took the wheel of the party and want to at least look like they are on the bus.


It's nice that they're at least giving Rand a break.

----------


## V3n

> Sometimes I get "help I'm trapped in a corruption factory" type vibes from Durbin.


His masters wanted something..  something he failed to deliver.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Nice!  McConnell is turning into quite a good ally.


Nah, I expect a bunch of them to get up to speak soon, now that they see how much the American people are backing this effort by Rand.  They're still just posers.

----------


## Thor

> GOP is sending all its senators now to water down this. They know Rand just took the wheel of the party and want to at least look like they are on the bus.


The wheels on the bus go round and round, round and round....

----------


## misean

> Are you sure they aren't sleeping?


Hope that's the case. I'm sure Ron Paul is proud though.

----------


## acptulsa

> Sometimes I get "help I'm trapped in a corruption factory" type vibes from Durbin.


The only vibe I got from Durbin is he decided to construct a straw man and it sang _If I Only Had a Brain_ for him.

----------


## J_White

> GOP is sending all its senators now to water down this. They know Rand just took the wheel of the party and want to at least look like they are on the bus.


thats what I think Preibus wants !

----------


## awake

Rands voice is cracking...

----------


## supermario21

Tim Scott to the floor.

----------


## J_White

Tim Scott is on !

----------


## LibertyEagle

> It's nice that they're at least giving Rand a break.


They don't care about Rand.  They're just hangers-on and they want to be counted as being for it, now that it has become a popular stance with the American public.

----------


## KingNothing

I feel so uneasy about this.  We KNOW some of these people do not care about this issue.  In fact, they probably agree with Obama.... and now they are joining us...

Winning is much scarier than losing.

----------


## anaconda

> GOP is sending all its senators now to water down this. They know Rand just took the wheel of the party and want to at least look like they are on the bus.


Agreed. The speeches from Lee and Cruz were far more entertaining. The comments from these phoney new arrivals are contrived and different. It's like they are trying to co opt it or something.

----------


## Spoa

> Tim Scott is on !


It is great that he is giving his first speech tonight. And I like how he relates it back to his homestate.

----------


## Origanalist

> They don't care about Rand.  They're just hangers-on and they want to be counted as being for it, now that it has become a popular stance with the American public.


They're just doing what comes natural.....

----------


## anaconda

> Rands voice is cracking...


He's sounding very tired. But this new influx of people might give him a second wind.

----------


## phill4paul

> GOP is sending all its senators now to water down this. They know Rand just took the wheel of the party and want to at least look like they are on the bus.



  I agree. Waiting for the one that had too much to drink at Obama's dinner to show up..........

----------


## Spoa

Senator Jeff Flake is on now.

----------


## bolil

Even if his voice breaks, he will continue with hand gestures and facial twitches.  He will continue with grunts and sobs.  HAHA senate, thats how you politik.  Well done rand, ass kicker.

----------


## supermario21

Flake! Hopefully this can be our B team (Flake, Scott, Johnson, etc)

----------


## devil21

Sounded like Johnson was trying to provide cover for himself and the other Senators that were busy having taxpayer paid dinner with Obama while Rand has been standing all day long.  That's going to hurt every one of them come reelection time.  Any primary opponent can make an epic commercial against each one of those attendees.

----------


## acptulsa

> Agreed. The speeches from Lee and Cruz were far more entertaining. The comments from these phoney new arrivals are contrived and different. It's like they are trying to co opt it or something.


Except for the _If I Only Had a Brain_ straw man of Durbin's.  That was bizarre.  Since when are Democrats the ones who use 9iu11iani's Tactic?

----------


## hammy

Can we even BELIEVE what is going on!? THESE NEOCONS ARE JOINING RAND. WHAT IS HAPPENING?!

----------


## Origanalist

> Agreed. The speeches from Lee and Cruz were far more entertaining. The comments from these phoney new arrivals are contrived and different. It's like they are trying to co opt it or something.


No "or something" here, that's what they're doing. Just wait for the news coverage tomorrow, you're going to be disgusted.

----------


## phill4paul

> He's sounding very tired. But this new influx of people might give him a second wind.


  This would be his third, By my calculation.

----------


## Cody1

Y'all have to admit this process is hilarious. Politicians at work!

----------


## jkob

i don't think drones are awesome Flake

----------


## supermario21

> Can we even BELIEVE what is going on!? THESE NEOCONS ARE JOINING RAND. WHAT IS HAPPENING?!


I don't know. I don't think many of these senators are neocons (Except Rubio.) They just followed the leader. And tonight Rand Paul is the leader. Note that the real neocons (McCain, Graham, Ayotte) are nowhere to be found.

----------


## Origanalist

> Can we even BELIEVE what is going on!? THESE NEOCONS ARE JOINING RAND. WHAT IS HAPPENING?!




Originally Posted by anaconda

Agreed. The speeches from Lee and Cruz were far more entertaining. The comments from these phoney new arrivals are contrived and different. It's like they are trying to co opt it or something.

----------


## Uriah

Jeff Flake became Dean Heller who transformed back into Jeff Flake.

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## phill4paul

> They don't care about Rand.  They're just hangers-on and they want to be counted as being for it, now that it has become a popular stance with the American public.


  Isn't that the goal of the "stealth" strategy. Be glad of heart.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Good, Mike Lee is back on.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Can we even BELIEVE what is going on!? THESE NEOCONS ARE JOINING RAND. WHAT IS HAPPENING?!


They Aren't joining Don't be fooled. Preibus ordered them all to go to the floor and look united.

----------


## V3n

> Can we even BELIEVE what is going on!? THESE NEOCONS ARE JOINING RAND. WHAT IS HAPPENING?!


They know which way the wind is blowing.. and the wind is blowing towards liberty.. #lordhearourprayer... I mean #standwithrand

----------


## Bman

I think Rand has certainly earned a campaign contribution from me for his Presidential run if and when he runs.  Good job Senator Paul!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Senator Jeff Flake is on now.


Good to know... seeing how I couldn't even get in contact with his office the first 10 hours of this filibuster to make sure he knew it was happening. Ahh, Mike Lee. Good to see a true patriot standing up to speak. Not just a patriot when it's popular. I guess this shows how much twitter really does have an effect on media.

----------


## Spoa

> They Aren't joining Don't be fooled. Preibus ordered them all to go to the floor and look united.


And also, I still haven't seen chief neo-cons McCain, Graham, and Ayotte (nowhere to be found).

----------


## bolil

Mike Lee makes a good point.

----------


## KingNothing

This is proving the truth of the statement Ron always said -- if you show politicians that a position is popular and that they can win by supporting it, they will support it with every bit of their being.

----------


## deadfish

Hmm... Seems kinda easy to lead these sheepish Senators?

----------


## Uriah

Rand will be going for at least another 7 hours or more. Morning news...

----------


## anaconda

> Good, Mike Lee is back on.


He would kick ass as Attorney General or Supreme Court Justice.

----------


## Bman

> They Aren't joining Don't be fooled. Preibus ordered them all to go to the floor and look united.



We use neo-con a bit too often.  There are many Republican war hawks who are not happy at all with the idea of drone strikes on American citizens on American soil.

----------


## supermario21

> This is proving the truth of the statement Ron always said -- if you show politicians that a position is popular and that they can win by supporting it, they will support it with every bit of their being.



Look at Barrasso. He was talking about his constituents being behind this. We definitely have grassroots on our side.

----------


## hammy

Osama is not an american citizen. The end.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> No "or something" here, that's what they're doing. Just wait for the news coverage tomorrow, you're going to be disgusted.


Headline from tomorrow: "GOP engages in a Grand Old Filibuster. Newcomers such as Marco Rubio and Ted Cruz take on Brennan nomination".

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Ahh Mike Durbin back to look like an idiot. 9/11, 9/11

----------


## SchleckBros

The most amazing part of this is Rand wearing a suit for 12 straight hours. Wearing a tie is very uncomfortable.

----------


## sailingaway

Chad Pergram ‏@ChadPergram
Rep Massie (R-KY) says he saw Paul last nite. "He didn't drink any water and hardly ate any salad. He may have been prepping." #filibuster

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I think Rand has certainly earned a campaign contribution from me for his Presidential run if and when he runs.  Good job Senator Paul!


Yep. Me too. And I remain _very_ firm in areas where I disagree with him. So...yeah. I guess I'm more inclined to accept that I disagree in some areas but am more willing to work with it after this day.

----------


## V3n

Damn.. why couldn't he filibuster on a Friday?!?  My bedtime folks.. God bless you all, and God bless Rand Paul.

and may Durbin go to hell.

----------


## jlaker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS2Lm...ature=youtu.be

LOL!!!

----------


## anaconda

> And also, I still haven't seen chief neo-cons McCain, Graham, and Ayotte (nowhere to be found).


I don't think McCain likes Rand very much.

----------


## acptulsa

Yo, Durbin--when the hell was Osama bin Laden ever on U.S. soil?  Huh?

$#@!.

----------


## devil21

Btw, for those of you amazed at Rand's ability to stay standing and not run to the bathroom for this long, you should go work a polling location on election day!  You'll be surprised what you're capable of when you're motivated and passionate about what you're doing.

----------


## deadfish

Noooo where did Rand just go?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

"After 12 hrs, Rand Paul is still the guy who speaks the most articulately, calmly & clearly up there...and w/out notes. #StandwithRand"

-Laura Ingraham

https://twitter.com/IngrahamAngle/st...32636014059520

----------


## misean

I've got to say. Rand and Cruz are probably the two best speakers.

----------


## anaconda

Bin Laden was not a U.S. citizen on U.S. soil.

----------


## wetroof

ted cruz gonna deal with the imminent threat debate. speaking now.

----------


## Spoa

> Yo, Durbin--when the hell was Osama bin Laden ever on U.S. soil?  Huh?
> 
> $#@!.


Senator Paul gave a good response...but now, Senator Cruz is giving a great response and attributing back to the law.

----------


## jkob

> And also, I still haven't seen chief neo-cons McCain, Graham, and Ayotte (nowhere to be found).


it will have really jumped the shark if those 3 dolts showed up

----------


## hammy

Rand slipped up against Durbin, but that's to be expected. This is going on 13 hours. I have no idea how he's still standing.

----------


## Bman

> Bin Laden was not a U.S. citizen on U.S. soil.


Duh Duh Durbin!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I feel so uneasy about this.  We KNOW some of these people do not care about this issue.  In fact, they probably agree with Obama.... and now they are joining us...
> 
> Winning is much scarier than losing.


Don't feel uneasy.  They're just the posers they always were.  Just keep your eyes on the prize.

----------


## mac_hine

Wasn't OBL a CIA Asset?

----------


## amonasro

I need to send up my ENT just in case they start losing their voices. Nothing like good old steroid injections to take down vocal cord swelling 

Also, Rand, don't forget to keep hydrated. And dry clean that suit when you're finished.

----------


## bolil

> Rand slipped up against Durbin, but that's to be expected. This is going on 13 hours. I have no idea how he's still standing.


Yeah, but that will be the one thing played again and again.

----------


## devil21

> Rand slipped up against Durbin, but that's to be expected. This is going on 13 hours. I have no idea how he's still standing.


That's not fair to turn this into a debate now.  Good on Cruz for taking over that question.  A fully awake and rested Rand would have answered that question easily.  OBL was not an American citizen, was not on US soil, etc.  Apples and oranges.

----------


## bolil

> That's not fair to turn this into a debate now.  Good on Cruz for taking over that question.  A fully awake and rested Rand would have answered that question easily.  OBL was not an American citizen, was not on US soil, etc.  Apples and oranges.


Yup, good on Cruz.  I never knew about this Cruz or this Lee, will have to do research.

----------


## acptulsa

> Rand slipped up against Durbin, but that's to be expected. This is going on 13 hours. I have no idea how he's still standing.


How?  By giving him more credit than he deserved?

Rand spoke the truth, and spoke it well.  I don't think Durbin's pedantic, obvious, totally irrelevant debate thrust deserved a 'touche', but Rand did refute it.

----------


## supermario21

Durbin is like a vulture.

----------


## Thor

> I feel so uneasy about this. We KNOW some of these people do not care about this issue. In fact, they probably agree with Obama.... and now they are joining us...
> 
> Winning is much scarier than losing.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Don't feel uneasy.  They're just the posers they always were.  Just keep your eyes on the prize.


Sheeple follow the leader, no matter the leader.  Let them follow liberty for a change.

----------


## Cody1

Dudes fist bumping in background

----------


## PatriotOne

*RAND PAC 2013 - show some support for his filibuster efforts* 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...buster-efforts

----------


## phill4paul

> Headline from tomorrow: "GOP engages in a Grand Old Filibuster. Newcomers such as Marco Rubio and Ted Cruz take on Brennan nomination".


  I dunno if tis is gonna be possible this time. I'm a nay-sayer myself, but this seems to be Rands filibuster on everything but the MSM. I dunno if they caould pull that off.

----------


## mac_hine

Time to stop beating around the "Bush" about 911. 

Don't let these $#@!s frame the debate.

----------


## green73

> Wasn't OBL a CIA Asset?


Shut up, you. The MSM could be watching.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yo, Durbin--when the hell was Osama bin Laden ever on U.S. soil?  Huh?
> 
> $#@!.





> Bin Laden was not a U.S. citizen on U.S. soil.


http://twitter.com/USAB4L/status/309535806312296448
"To Senator Durban: Bin Laden was not an American. He was not in the US. He was killed by a soldier during a raid. #StandWithRand"

----------


## amonasro

> Sheeple follow the leader, no matter the leader.  Let them follow liberty for a change.


Freedom is popular.

----------


## Spoa

Glad that Cruz took over. This is exactly why although I know some don't like lawyers, and Dewhurst attacked Cruz in the 2012 election primary for being a lawyer, I knew that him being a lawyer would come in handy at some time. Today shows why him being a lawyer may be a good thing.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yo, Durbin--when the hell was Osama bin Laden ever on U.S. soil?  Huh?
> 
> $#@!.





> Bin Laden was not a U.S. citizen on U.S. soil.


http://twitter.com/USAB4L/status/309535806312296448
"To Senator Durban: Bin Laden was not an American. He was not in the US. He was killed by a soldier during a raid. #StandWithRand"

----------


## RockEnds

> That's not fair to turn this into a debate now.  Good on Cruz for taking over that question.  A fully awake and rested Rand would have answered that question easily.  OBL was not an American citizen, was not on US soil, etc.  Apples and oranges.


Yes, and the SEALS were used, not a drone.  Surely that wouldn't have happened on US soil?  I'm impressed with Cruz's save.

----------


## LibertyEagle

http://gretawire.foxnewsinsider.com/...uls-feet-hurt/




> Senator Rand Paul’s feet hurt
> by Greta Van Susteren
> 
> MAR 7 2013 - 12:12 AM ET
> Facebook
> Twitter
> 
> Email
> 5 COMMENTS
> ...

----------


## RockEnds

double post

----------


## hammy

> How?  By giving him more credit than he deserved?
> 
> Rand spoke the truth, and spoke it well.  I don't think Durbin's pedantic, obvious, totally irrelevant debate thrust deserved a 'touche', but Rand did refute it.


Oh I'm not denying that at all, just saying he was clearly at a loss for thought for a few moments, and just had to throw out a touche. It's clear he's exhausted. Cruz is really driving his points home though.

----------


## phill4paul

> Rand slipped up against Durbin, but that's to be expected. This is going on 13 hours. I have no idea how he's still standing.


  WTF are you talking about? Are you watching the same news feed?

----------


## hammy

> WTF are you talking about? Are you watching the same news feed?


Yes, he gave him a "touche" and said he made a good point, but his point about Osama was bull$#@! and Rand just couldn't reciprocate quickly. Not saying he didn't eventually respond well, just a slip up. Not that big of a deal.

----------


## sailingaway

*American Spectator ‏@AmSpec
#paulnighter #standwithrand #midnightdebate #filiblizzard
 Retweeted by YALiberty*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Cruz is handling it well.

----------


## ronaldo23

wow was not expecting that bin laden response from ted cruz...well done!

----------


## AuH20

Cruz is a legal assassin. Pardon the pun.

----------


## devil21

> Yup, good on Cruz.  I never knew about this Cruz or this Lee, will have to do research.


Get with the times bro!  

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4886982




> I don't know much about Cruz but I do remember that a lot of TX Paulites worked for his campaign as part of a Tea Party coalition. Or at least it was claimed that they did. Any TX people know the real scoop on that?
> 
> Fwiw, I'd support a Paul/Cruz ticket.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Outside of Rand obviously, Ted Cruz has been the highlight of this filibuster.

----------


## acptulsa

I think we now have to think of this as the Paul/Cruz filibuster.  The junior Senator from Texas has definitely been pulling his own weight tonight.

----------


## thoughtomator

word has it that the establishment has decided to line up behind Senator Paul and is asking all GOP Senators to get up there

----------


## deadfish

Cruz control...

Seriously, starting to like this guy... what the hell!?

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Hmm... Seems kinda easy to lead these sheepish Senators?


You know how those politicians can be always jumpin' on a good thing.

----------


## sailingaway

Justin Amash ‏@justinamash
Senate staff asked me to move to the left to get out of camera shot. I don't move to the left. #StandWithRand

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Think it's time to wrap it up.

----------


## Spoa

I think that Senator Rand Paul is closing now.

----------


## bolil

NO RAND DON"T GIVE UP.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Justin Amash ‏@justinamash
> Senate staff asked me to move to the left to get out of camera shot. I don't move to the left. #StandWithRand


hahahaha....that's awesome

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

PSYCHE... itll be funny if he trolled the entire senate.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Rand revealed that the Emperor (or in this case, the President) has no clothes.  The jig is up, ladies and gentlemen.

God bless this man.

----------


## Origanalist

Why?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> word has it that the establishment has decided to line up behind Senator Paul and is asking all GOP Senators to get up there


It'll be weird if McCain and Graham show up...

----------


## Spoa

Rand Paul talks about Henry Clay and Catius Clay...reminds me of his maiden speech (his first senate speech).

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

should've called graham and mccain out during this. lol.

----------


## acptulsa

> NO RAND DON"T GIVE UP.


What give up?  He embarassed the snot out of the president and attorney general, gave Reid and Durbin all the rope they could ever need to hang themselves (and they did), and gave a bully pulpit to our rising stars of the liberty movement.  And he showed himself to be in a completely different league from Rubio.  Honestly, the mission is accomplished.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

He gotta pee!

----------


## Valli6

> Massie says there was joking around on the floor about getting Paul the Stadium Buddy, a catheter system which attaches around the leg.


Something like this?


This seems workable if he keeps it behind a podium and acts nonchalant while using it.

----------


## Spoa

jokes that he has to go take care of one of the limits to his filibuster. THANK YOU RAND PAUL!

----------


## devil21

Keep it going until 12:45 so its a full 13 hours!

----------


## hammy

Holy $#@!, heavy weight champion Rand Paul just embarrassed the entire establishment.

----------


## Vessol

Rand just said he was going to end soon.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Shade under 13hours...

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Nice touch to mention that he would have tried to go for beating Strom Thurmond's record. Currently reading a book on Thurmond and his party switch, so that stuck out to me.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

13 hours

----------


## kcchiefs6465

And the people clap louder.

----------


## Nirvikalpa

E-P-I-C.

----------


## AuH20

Meanwhile at the White House..................................

----------


## RockEnds

Rand is the man!!

----------


## supermario21

Justin Amash ‏@repjustinamash
Thank you, @SenRandPaul. You are an American hero. You've stood up for liberty of all Americans. We've been honored to #StandWithRand.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

That was amazing

----------


## Spoa

And now the fight begins...call and urge your senators to vote NO on the cloture nomination of Brennan tomorrow!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Meanwhile at the White House..................................



"Can we get a drone strike on three troublesome Sena...hello?  Hello?"

----------


## Vessol

Awesome stuff.

----------


## Matthew5

One for the history books, gotta say I'm beyond impressed right now.

----------


## Son of Detroit

BRAVO!

----------


## V3n

Is it over??? I can't get the feed for anything!  Did he wrap up??????

----------


## devil21

Look at them all haul ass out of the room.  Awesome to witness this today!

----------


## J_White

> Headline from tomorrow: "GOP engages in a Grand Old Filibuster. Newcomers such as Marco Rubio and Ted Cruz take on Brennan nomination".


LOL, that might happen  too !

----------


## RockEnds

> Is it over??? I can't get the feed for anything!  Did he wrap up??????



Yes

----------


## sailingaway

CSPAN ‏@cspan
.@SenRandPaul #filibuster #filiblizzard lasted 12hrs 52min (11:47am - 12:39am ET). http://cs.pn/169tBKx

----------


## affa

CLAPPING
"...expressions of approval or disapproval are not permitted on the floor"

CLAPPING TWICE AS LOUD

epic.

----------


## bolil

I guess I hoped for a full 24, still awesome.

----------


## green73

Rand: I'm a fan of Henry Clay.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Is it over??? I can't get the feed for anything!  Did he wrap up??????


He had to piss. Everyone clapped. They said positive or negative reaction isn't allowed and called for order and everyone clapped louder.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Good night patriots. Tomorrow we awaken in a new world

----------


## cajuncocoa

Thank you, Rand.

----------


## phill4paul

Well done Rand. Well done!

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Now our part is to keep this momentum going. This whole #StandwithRand needs to not go away. This is how you spread the message. Do it in a respectful way with as many facts you can without coming off as condescending or attacking. Say what you will about people like Priebus, Palin, Ingraham and so on retweeting him and thinking they're just jumping on the bandwagon, but the coverage is not only good for Paul, but it sheds light on an issue that Americans have legitimate concerns over. This is the way to slowly but surely win the war of ideals.

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> He had to piss.


That's why it ended?  Couldn't he have urinated on McCain's desk?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

That democraft Durbin seems like a fine fellow. Is he the only democrat who has the balls to oppose obama [D]?

----------


## thehungarian



----------


## phill4paul

> Justin Amash ‏@justinamash
> Senate staff asked me to move to the left to get out of camera shot. I don't move to the left. #StandWithRand



  Bahahaha!

----------


## devil21

> That democraft Durbin seems like a fine fellow. Is he the only democrat who has the balls to oppose obama [D]?


Uh....wut?

----------


## Karsten

so 12 hours no piss?

----------


## acptulsa

> Good night patriots. Tomorrow we awaken in a new world


Indeed.

All those years Ron Paul wasted in a body that didn't allow for a filibuster...

When they die, I hope we are allowed to bronze Cruz's tongue and Paul's bladder.




> That democraft Durbin seems like a fine fellow. Is he the only democrat who has the balls to oppose obama [D]?


WTF are you talking about?

He was the only Democrat who had the balls to sound exactly like Dubya, Cheney or Limbaugh.  Is that close enough for you?

----------


## bunklocoempire

It's on the record.  Nice job folks *thank you*!

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> That democraft Durbin seems like a fine fellow. Is he the only democrat who has the balls to oppose obama [D]?


I hope you mean Ron Wyden...

----------


## itshappening

i think it's unfair that you can't slip out to the bathroom, one way around it would be to use a tube and a bag then hand it off to an aide...

----------


## PursuePeace

Thank you, Rand.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> That's why it ended?  Couldn't he have urinated on McCain's desk?


Either that or Durbin's but yeah, he stated that as a reason he was going to yield the floor. No one will beat the 24 hour record since they changed the rules on bathroom breaks.

----------


## J_White

great job Rand !

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> I hope you mean Ron Wyden...


was it?.. lol. i only watched it on and off ._. ... i just heard/read that some democrat guy

----------


## sailingaway

Jesse Benton ‏@LibertyPAC
McConnell is extending Rand's filibuster http://tinyurl.com/arj87kc  #StandwithRand

but caution, this is the account we think was hacked, which is an issue since LibertyPAC is Ron's.  The article attached seems legit though, since there will need 60 votes to confirm Brennan.

----------


## V3n

Did it change anything?  Does it matter?  He didn't see it through til tomorrow.. will it all be the same tomorrow?

----------


## No Free Beer

WHY DID RAND STOP!?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> Jesse Benton ‏@LibertyPAC
> McConnell is extending Rand's filibuster http://tinyurl.com/arj87kc  #StandwithRand






Benton, you magnificent bastard.

----------


## Zee

Im not completely up to date on this issue, but Im no fan of Brennan so I approve of anything that gets in the way of his nomination. Unfortunately, I dont think this will, and wonder if its meant to.

So far all I hear from the live feed is complaints that the administration wont answer one freakin question. 
What about Brennan's previous withdrawal from consideration for CIA director? What about the power he has already had on this issue as Obama's counter terrorism adviser? 
This all seems kinda grandstandish to me so far.

----------


## Origanalist

[QUOTE=acptulsa;4909195]Indeed.

All those years Ron Paul wasted in a body that didn't allow for a filibuster...

When they die, I hope we are allowed to bronze Cruz's tongue and Paul's bladder.



QUOTE]

Sounds kind of.......kinky.

----------


## J_White

> Either that or Durbin's but yeah, he stated that as a reason he was going to yield the floor. No one will beat the 24 hour record since they changed the rules on bathroom breaks.


wtf ? u r not even allowed to take a bathroom break during this ? really ?

----------


## Spoa

> WHY DID RAND STOP!?


He needed to go to the restroom really badly is my guess. It's fine...he proved his point. I don't want him falling over from fatigue or distress...we need him for future fights.

----------


## Spoa

> wtf ? u r not even allowed to take a bathroom break during this ? really ?


That's right. It's a dumb rule but it is the rule. If Rand had left, Durbin could take over easily.

----------


## acptulsa

> Did it change anything?  Does it matter?  He didn't see it through til tomorrow.. will it all be the same tomorrow?


Did you not take note of the Twitterverse?

A Democrat wants to take upon himself the power to bomb us at will even when we could be arrested and tried instead, even right here on U.S. soil.  A Republican stood up and said, no, we are the Senate and it is our duty not to allow this.  A bunch of Democratic tools exposed themselves as tools, and a handful of Republican Senators won the respect of a nation that would breathe free regardless of their party affiiation (if any).

Does that make a difference?  If we can capitalize on it well, it could make all the difference in the whole wide world.




> WHY DID RAND STOP!?


He had to pee.

----------


## AuH20

> Im not completely up to date on this issue, but Im no fan of Brennan so I approve of anything that gets in the way of his nomination. Unfortunately, I dont think this will, and wonder if its meant to.
> 
> So far all I hear from the live feed is complaints that the administration wont answer one freakin question. 
> What about Brennan's previous withdrawal from consideration for CIA director? What about the power he has already had on this issue as Obama's counter terrorism adviser? 
> This all seems kinda grandstandish to me so far.


Brennan punted on the question and stated he had no authority as CIA director to execute such a directive on U.S. Citizens. Ball was thrown into Obama's court to release the details of his authority. He hasn't budged and probably will offer a lame answer if we are even that fortunate.

----------


## bolil

> WHY DID RAND STOP!?


 He had to pee, I'd have seen him piss himself and would have cheered.  He did good, almost 13 hours of talking and he probably learned some things to last longer next time.  Spitting, constantly, to keep bladder free!

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> wtf ? u r not even allowed to take a bathroom break during this ? really ?


No, you cannot leave the Senate floor.

----------


## aclove

Harry Reid changed the Senate rules recently.  Now a filibustering Senator is not allowed to use the restroom or even sit down.  If they do, they lose the floor.  So Rand Paul has literally not used the restroom or sat down since 11:45AM yesterday.

----------


## No Free Beer

> He had to pee, I'd have seen him piss himself and would have cheered.  He did good, almost 13 hours of talking and he probably learned some things to last longer next time.  Spitting, constantly, to keep bladder free!


IF the GOP wants, can they keep the filibuster going for tomorrow?

Then give Rand the floor again?

----------


## green73

I had the IV set up, the catheter inserted. Very disappointed. #ShameonRand

----------


## supermario21

> IF the GOP wants, can they keep the filibuster going for tomorrow?
> 
> Then give Rand the floor again?


Essentially, yes. I made a point of that when McConnell was on the floor. The only problem I suspect will be the 3 Amigos and the Tennessee Boys will probably give Obama 60 votes for cloture.

----------


## supermario21

But we've won. This was the biggest night for our movement. EVER.





> Dana Loesch ‏@DLoesch
> I can't wait to talk about those who did not #StandWithRand today on my program tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Dana Loesch ‏@DLoesch
> Attn GOP. The bar was just raised today. Meet and exceed it

----------


## cjm

> What give up?  He embarassed the snot out of the president and attorney general, gave Reid and Durbin all the rope they could ever need to hang themselves (and they did), and gave a bully pulpit to our rising stars of the liberty movement.  And he showed himself to be in a completely different league from Rubio.  Honestly, the mission is accomplished.


He also ended it before most of the hangers-on got to join in.

----------


## itshappening

it will be close because we will lose the three amigo's Graham/Ayotte/McCain so we can't afford any more defections to the Dem side

----------


## No Free Beer

> I had the IV set up, the catheter inserted. Very disappointed. #ShameonRand


I hope this is a joke.

----------


## J_White

> Harry Reid changed the Senate rules recently.  Now a filibustering Senator is not allowed to use the restroom or even sit down.  If they do, they lose the floor.  So Rand Paul has literally not used the restroom or sat down since 11:45AM yesterday.


how convenient !
F    Reid !

----------


## garyallen59

wow. rand commanded twitter all day long. #StandWithRand stayed near #1 all night. that is pretty awesome.

----------


## supermario21

> Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
> Democrats proved today that they are the main threat to our civil liberties: nice work, Senators Durbin & Reid. #StandwithRand


What a difference a few weeks makes.

----------


## The Northbreather

Tonight Rand set a precedent for the popularity of liberty.

Think how many of those idiots in Washington are trying to figure out how they can become more like Rand.

Big move Rand, put on your armor tomorrow, here come the imposters.

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## No Free Beer

We'vebeen saying that Rand is choosing his battles wisely. I would say that this was just that. Well done, Sir. Well done.

----------


## green73

> I hope this is a joke.


Dead serious.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You know how those politicians can be always jumpin' on a good thing.


My face hurts!




> "Can we get a drone strike on three troublesome Sena...hello?  Hello?"


The pain. The pain. 




> LOL, that might happen  too !


I just saw the Greta re-run. The first Senator she mentioned that supported Rand was Rubio! These propagandists have no shame! 




> He also ended it before most of the hangers-on got to join in.


Strategery!

----------


## sailingaway

I added this to the front page:

----------


## garyallen59

goodnight.

----------


## Thor

Randtastic

----------


## sailingaway

A bit late, but I just saw this:

----------


## bolil

Still number one on twitter.  Is this as important as it feels?

----------


## Son of Detroit

> A bit late, but I just saw this:


I think anyone who partook in this game would have been dead within a half hour.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

What a day! This was epic!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Still number one on twitter.  Is this as important as it feels?


Yes, in the political sphere, this was important. Many activists will remember this.

The Ministry of Truth (MSM) will do everything in their power to underplay, cover-up and misdirect.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Still number one on twitter.  Is this as important as it feels?


The truth getting out is always important. 

Something was said, folks paid attention if even for a bit, and if/when things go sideways perhaps more consciences will be clear and hesitation will be less.

Something was _said_ -for 13 hours.

If things don't go sideways, it's a step toward doing things peaceful how we like it.  Win/win.

Feels great!

----------


## mad cow

What a wonderful day.That was fun.I have felt more enthusiasm,optimism and joy today about our movement than I have felt for a year.
I honestly can't wait to see what tomorrow brings.

----------


## UpperDecker

Simply amazing, and it is great to see a mostly positive response for Rand.  I spent a lot of time correcting people who just dismissed this as the usual Republican gridlock BS.  I am still bothered by some of the hate coming from the left because I am DAMN glad that there is someone in there with that much passion for this country and our constitution.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> I added this to the front page:


Very cool, is that from Twitter?

Here's a link if anyone wants to share this one on Facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...levant_count=1

----------


## July

Amazing. Thank you Rand.

----------


## sailingaway

Anonymous ‏@YourAnonNews
You Cannot Actually “Burst” Your Bladder: 15 Tips for Holding Your Pee | http://www.wikihow.com/Hold-in-Pee-w...e-the-Bathroom … #StandWithRand Let's be prepared next time!

----------


## tsai3904

House Intelligence Committee Chairman Mike Rogers' statement:




> Any suggestion that the United States would use drone strikes against U.S. citizens in the United States is irresponsible. Suggesting that such a thing is being contemplated provokes needless fear and detracts attention from the real threats facing the country.
> 
> It would be unconstitutional for the U.S. military or intelligence services to conduct lethal counterterrorism operations in the United States against U.S. citizens. And as Chairman of the House Intelligence Committee, I would never allow such operations to occur on my watch. I urge the Administration to clarify this point immediately so Congress can return to its pressing oversight responsibilities.


http://www.facebook.com/permalink.ph...68209963203416

----------


## sailingaway

> House Intelligence Committee Chairman Mike Rogers' statement:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.ph...68209963203416


Because otherwise why didn't those people on the committee ask questions?

----------


## bolil

> House Intelligence Committee Chairman Mike Rogers' statement:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.ph...68209963203416


Hmmm, Hey Mike your forgetting police and DHS.  So wanna try again?  Here, how about THE PRESIDENT which was the entire point, you idget of a mike.

----------


## phill4paul

> House Intelligence Committee Chairman Mike Rogers' statement:


  Hey, Mike any suggestion by the vice president to fire a shotgun through a door at an unknown entity is irresponsible. Care to comment on that?

----------


## anaconda

> How?  When McCain was running, McCaskill had a bill passed to say that kids born to U.S. service members serving overseas are eligible.  Cruz's parents weren't U.S. soldiers, and Cruz was not born on a military base.
> 
> http://mccaskill.senate.gov/?p=press_release&id=381


Post #1336 in this thread, by VictorB says "_Cruz's situation is the same as McCain's. Parents were on a work visa, AFAIK. McCain was born in Panama."_ 

Also, I noticed that the McCaskill thing was a "sense of the senate" poll, rather than a piece of legislation.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

The end of the filibuster.

----------


## UpperDecker

I would love to see Cspan-2's ratings from today.  Has to have been a big one.

----------


## UpperDecker

> The end of the filibuster.


Baaahh, wish they wouldn't have cut it short.  I loved the ovation he got, even though they were being admonished for it and they still kept cheering.

----------


## sailingaway

> ‎U.S. Senator Lindsey Graham, @GrahamBlog's reaction to #StandWithRand: "I think it's paranoia between libertarians and the hard left that is unjustified," Graham said. "I trust this president (Obama) and other presidents to exercise commander-in-chief authority in a time of war."


http://www.facebook.com/mikewallaces...s/645529342966

unending time of war, here.

----------


## TheGrinch

Thank you Rand, you're already growing numbers and forcing them to see the way the tides are changing. We're all fed up.

Man, it feels good to win, but let's not let the inevitable speed bumps slow us down. There will still be plenty of them and work to do, but liberty and truth will prevail. 

It's crazy to think that people might actually be almost ready to listen (I'll let you know if I still think that when the hangover, literally and figuratively, sets in tomorrow)

----------


## UWDude

sorry.  13 hours ain't $#@!.

----------


## JoshLowry

> sorry.  13 hours ain't $#@!.


Yea, bringing up important issues on all the news networks today was so fail.

----------


## TheGrinch

> sorry.  13 hours ain't $#@!.


As per my neg rep:

What have you done for liberty lately?

----------


## cocrehamster

> sorry.  13 hours ain't $#@!.


What more needed to be said? Besides, the debate isn't over, it just started.

----------


## affa

gotta love the two naysayers here -- glad to know people like you guys still hang around to $#@! all over everything.

guess what though?  you're transparent as all get out.   that filibuster was INCREDIBLE.

----------


## jct74

this might have been posted earlier in the thread but i thought this was kind of cool, no matter what you think of code pink




> *CODEPINK and Others Deliver Thanks to Rand Pauls Office for Filibuster on Drones, Will also visit offices of Democrats to Object to Brennan as head of CIA*
> 
> March 6, 2013
> 
> Contact: Medea Benjamin, medea@codepink.org
>     Noor Mir, Noor@codepink.org 
> 
> CODEPINK and Others Deliver Thanks to Rand Pauls Office for Filibuster on Drones, Will also visit offices of Democrats to Object to Brennan as head of CIA
> 
> ...


http://www.codepink.org/article.php?id=6358

----------


## compromise

> http://www.facebook.com/mikewallaces...s/645529342966
> 
> unending time of war, here.


Graham, McCain and Ayotte were having dinner with Obama while Rand was defending liberty.

Those 3 are definitely controlled opposition.

----------


## UWDude

I'm not a naysayer, but I think everybody here has worked for over 24 hours before.

13 hours is a disappointing and easily forgotten filibuster.




> What have you done for liberty lately?


Two months in the freezing cold at occupy, jail, $#@! like that.

----------


## jct74

some post-filibuster pics from a Daily Mail article:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-director.html

----------


## afmatt

> I'm not a naysayer, but I think everybody here has worked for over 24 hours before.
> 
> 13 hours is a disappointing and easily forgotten filibuster.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> some post-filibuster pics from a Daily Mail article:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-director.html


Look at the women in those pics... all smiles... methink Rand will do better with that demographic.

----------


## Josalyn

> sorry.  13 hours ain't $#@!.


That's more hours than what most people spend at work each day. The guy just stood up for 13 hours straight (unplanned), had little to no water or food, while probably having to have spent the last 5 hours of this filibuster trying to forget that he had to pee, all because he was  fighting to make sure that you don't get on Obama's drone strike list without due process. Show some respect. 

I was always sketchy on Rand (for a few reasons) but what he did today, how he did it (and for the most part alone), how he didn't care if the Liberal news outlets made a joke out of him (like CNN's "rand drones on and on... and on." comment) it really showed me something. It showed me that he's willing to defend our rights while no one else in the house will.

----------


## Kords21

Saw this on youtube, thought it was nicely done

----------


## J_White

> some post-filibuster pics from a Daily Mail article:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-director.html


well here he looks relieved !

----------


## J_White

> I'm not a naysayer, but I think everybody here has worked for over 24 hours before.
> 13 hours is a disappointing and easily forgotten filibuster.
> Two months in the freezing cold at occupy, jail, $#@! like that.


u did know that the current rules did not let him go to take a leak ?! 
holding it for 13 hrs, that is a feat in itself !
but the thing is why he was doing it.

----------


## J_White

> That's more hours than what most people spend at work each day. The guy just stood up for 13 hours straight (unplanned), had little to no water or food, while probably having to have spent the last 5 hours of this filibuster trying to forget that he had to pee, all because he was  fighting to make sure that you don't get on Obama's drone strike list without due process. Show some respect. 
> 
> I was always sketchy on Rand (for a few reasons) but what he did today, how he did it (and for the most part alone), how he didn't care if the Liberal news outlets made a joke out of him (like CNN's "rand drones on and on... and on." comment) it really showed me something. It showed me that he's willing to defend our rights while no one else in the house will.
> 
> I'm very proud of him and I'm even more proud to be a Kentuckian right now. If he keeps this up, I might just vote for him if he runs in 2016.


nicely said, i liked him on some issues and not on others, but he did earn my respect today.

----------


## UWDude

> nicely said, i liked him on some issues and not on others, but he did earn my respect today.


He earned some of my respect today as well.

But really a 13 hour filibuster is exciting to C-span junkies, and few other people.  People here are celebrating it as some victory, when it was nothing of the sort.  

And now I am being deluged with neg-reps for stating the truth.  Outside the political junkie-o-sphere, this stunt did nothing.  Mass excitement for a 13 hour filibuster.

I didn't know he couldn't pee. Maybe a little planning is in order for the next filibuster, so it actually can make news beyond the political junkie bubble.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

You're simply blind, then. He's single handedly united different factions of the party behind him and made Obama and his administration look old and out of touch. He's doing what Obama did to the Neocons, and even political pundits agree there is no doubt he is now a national figure that is viewed as a leader.

Rand had every major media outlet talking about him, with everyone from Malkin to the ACLU getting behind him. 

If you didn't know he couldn't even use the bathroom during a filibuster, I doubt your opinion on anything else politics is well informed 




> He earned some of my respect today as well.
> 
> But really a 13 hour filibuster is exciting to C-span junkies, and few other people.  People here are celebrating it as some victory, when it was nothing of the sort.  
> 
> And now I am being deluged with neg-reps for stating the truth.  Outside the political junkie-o-sphere, this stunt did nothing.  Mass excitement for a 13 hour filibuster.
> 
> I didn't know he couldn't pee. Maybe a little planning is in order for the next filibuster, so it actually can make news beyond the political junkie bubble.

----------


## anaconda

> Outside the political junkie-o-sphere, this stunt did nothing.


I have a different take on it. It was plastered all over the media this evening. And I'm betting that almost every conservative talk show host will run with it at length on Thursday. My Democrat g/f heard it on NPR as she was driving home from work. It was on the major browser news story lists. Also, the fact that it was a filibuster on a purely civil liberty issue really defines it as unique and approachable. The only thing in recent history that compares is Kucinich filing articles of impeachment against Cheney. I think Krauthammer is right - this makes Rand a solidified national figure.

I think it also weeded out Rubio to some extent, as he looked silly compared to Rand, Ted Cruz, and Mike Lee.

----------


## UWDude

By Friday evening newstime, nobody will be writing about it.

----------


## Bruno

> By Friday evening newstime, nobody will be writing about it.


Stop spamming your worthless opinion

----------


## EBounding

Here's what Rand has done:

1)  He brought the issue of Presidential drone assassination front and center.   That's pretty important.  
2)  He's electrified the libertarian "Ron Paul" base.
3)  Only one week ago, many grassroots Republican voters were very upset at Rand for voting for Hagel.  That seems to be long forgotten.
4)  Leftist factions (Code Pink, ACLU) supported his effort.  I personally did not expect this at all.

I could go on.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> By Friday evening newstime, nobody will be writing about it.


Doesn't matter.  What happened yesterday is that Rand's Q-score went up a ton. People who may have been only casually aware of him are much more aware of him now, and it was over an issue of civil liberties that most average Americans would agree with. Fox gave a lot of coverage to Rand, which is where the majority of GOP voters get their news.  Additionally, it was covered on a ton of other media outlets.  At the end of the day, a lot more people heard about Rand yesterday than they would of otherwise, and over an issue/stance that rings positive for all but the most ardent Obama supporters.

----------


## hammy

This was bumping near the top trending topic in the world for *hours.* How many times did we achieve that with the 2012 or 2008 election? Once? Maybe? For a few minutes? This was GIGANTIC. This was the day when the media messed up. This was so brilliant I can't even express it in words. What was the media to do? Pretend like a senator is merely objecting to a nomination for 13 hours? No. They _had_ to say what he was protesting. All the while putting Barack Obama and the democrats in an absolutely lose lose situation: admit your laws and actions are unconstitutional or stay silent and prove him right. This was a watershed moment, this is what is going to win him 2016. You can't over-exaggerate this moment. I'd say it's nearly as tantamount (if not more so) than Ron's first debate in 2008 in terms of how many allies to the side of liberty this is awakening.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Agreed hammy, and the best thing that I see is that the issue this was all over was a libertarian issue, but it was something that most voters are going to agree with him on.  It wasn't some crazy wedge issue.  I mean honestly, how many average voters are going to say that the President has authority to use drone strikes to kill Americans on US soil?  Rand took a stand, in a grandiose way, on an issue that 90% of voters are going to agree with him on.  Win, win, win.

----------


## EBounding

> This was bumping near the top trending topic in the world for *hours.* How many times did we achieve that with the 2012 or 2008 election? Once? Maybe? For a few minutes? This was GIGANTIC. This was the day when the media messed up. This was so brilliant I can't even express it in words. What was the media to do? Pretend like a senator is merely objecting to a nomination for 13 hours? No. They _had_ to say what he was protesting. All the while putting Barack Obama and the democrats in an absolutely lose lose situation: admit your laws and actions are unconstitutional or stay silent and prove him right. This was a watershed moment, this is what is going to win him 2016. You can't over-exaggerate this moment. I'd say it's nearly as tantamount (if not more so) than Ron's first debate in 2008 in terms of how many allies to the side of liberty this is awakening.


That's right.  Rand not only proved to be a champion of civil liberties, but that he's also masterful in using the media to promote his agenda.  





> MATT DRUDGE ‏@DRUDGE
> 
> Obama busy courting Graham, McCain, yesterday's mashed potatoes. Shift tonight is to new generation. Stunning media skills #StandWithRand

----------


## IndianaPolitico

This makes me want to run down the street shouting "FOR LiBERTY!" at the top of my lungs...

----------


## acptulsa

> Any suggestion that the United States would use drone strikes against U.S. citizens in the United States is irresponsible. Suggesting that such a thing is being contemplated provokes needless fear and detracts attention from the real threats facing the country.
> 
> It would be unconstitutional for the U.S. military or intelligence services to conduct lethal counterterrorism operations in the United States against U.S. citizens. And as Chairman of the House Intelligence Committee, I would never allow such operations to occur on my watch. I urge the Administration to clarify this point immediately so Congress can return to its pressing oversight responsibilities.


Yo, Rogers.  If you had been paying attention to the conversation, you'd realize a few things.  The fact that it would be unconstitutional for military and intelligence to conduct 'lethal counterterrorism operations' is beside the point.  Rand made that very clear.  It would also be against the posse comitatus act.  And Brennan said outright that, as CIA director, he wouldn't do it.

The problem is that there are other agencies that could do it.  And if suggesting such a thing is provoking needless fear and not a real threat, why in God's name do the president and the attorney general adamantly refuse to clarify the situation?




> sorry.  13 hours ain't $#@!.


What ain't $#@! is your sorry ass.  Just thought I'd throw that out there.  You've never united millions of Republicans and Democrats against the whole system.  Not even once.

You don't even make a decent critic, much less someone who gets jack done.  In case you were curious.

----------


## georgiaboy

So from the looks of things, the executive branch remained silent throughout, no forthcoming responses promised?

----------


## brandon

> But really a 13 hour filibuster is exciting to C-span junkies, and few other people.  People here are celebrating it as some victory, when it was nothing of the sort.


I'm guessing you missed the headlines yesterday? He was the headline story in nearly all major media outlets. He was also trending #1 on twitter. He brought together groups as diverse as the ALCU and the NRSC to stand behind him.  

I think this event definitely extended a bit beyond cspan junkies and I suspect it's much more notable than you're giving it credit for.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Chuck Todd is now speaking about Paul for thrusting the issue of drones into the spotlight, also called the Wall Street Journal's article on it 'harsh words.'

----------


## jct74

Beck hitting this issue hard on his show so far this morning, interviewing Mike Lee right now, saying the MSM is not covering this story, asking where the other Republican senators were.

----------


## LibertyEagle

It has been the major topic all morning thus far on CSPAN's Washington Journal.

----------


## libertygrl

> By Friday evening newstime, nobody will be writing about it.


So basically what you are saying is for the handful of liberty minded representatives we have - to keep their mouths shut. Don't even bother defending the constitution. Don't bother bringing more attention to the issue of whether the government has the right to take out its own citizens, because the media won't report it.  

But it's not about whether the news will continue to write about this.  It's about influencing the hearts and minds of THE PEOPLE and HOPEFULLY igniting a fire under them to start speaking out against this.  Build up the momentum.

----------


## newbitech

> He earned some of my respect today as well.
> 
> But really a 13 hour filibuster is exciting to C-span junkies, and few other people.  People here are celebrating it as some victory, when it was nothing of the sort.  
> 
> And now I am being deluged with neg-reps for stating the truth.  Outside the political junkie-o-sphere, this stunt did nothing.  Mass excitement for a 13 hour filibuster.
> 
> I didn't know he couldn't pee. Maybe a little planning is in order for the next filibuster, so it actually can make news beyond the political junkie bubble.


It has to start somewhere.

----------


## Dr.3D

> So from the looks of things, the executive branch remained silent throughout, no forthcoming responses promised?


Seems the king believes he is too important to satisfy the questions of the peons.  I suspect he will sidestep the issue and come up with some sort of statement that allows him to kill people when he feels the need.

----------


## acptulsa

> By Friday evening newstime, nobody will be writing about it.


How much you want to bet?  Hmmm?  Twenty?  Ten?  Five?

Come on.  Prove you aren't just trolling and you believe what you spew.  Put up or shut up.  Tell you what--three bucks.  Three worthless FRNs for your credibility.  What do you say?

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> It has been the major topic all morning thus far on CSPAN's Washington Journal.


Beck is talking about it as well.  Had Mike Lee on at the top of the hour.  I'm going to tune into Rush and Hannity as well to see if they lead with it.

----------


## hillertexas

Glenn just said Rand would be on his show within an hour

----------


## rubioneocon

> Can't be said enough, Rubio comes across very immature for being a Senator and not that bright.  That guy has zero chance of being President.


yep

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Has anyone remarked how ridiculous Rubio looked up there?  I mean besides us?

----------


## Matthew5

> Has anyone remarked how ridiculous Rubio looked up there?  I mean besides us?


I imagine Rubio is still the Old Guard's favorite right now. Therefore there will be no MSM shenanigans here.

----------


## fr33

Laura Ingraham has been praising Rand all morning and criticizing people like Graham for not showing up.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

Beck is still on the subject.  Rand is coming on later.

----------


## supermario21

They just had a segment on FOX devoted to it. Bret Baier said it was a huge success and breakthrough for Rand bringing this issue to the forefront of debate. He mentioned that Lindsey Graham basically said the whole thing was ridiculous and really far-fetched but Baier seemed to side with Rand saying there are "serious issues that need to be discussed here" and that even the Weekly Standard is trying to get in on it because they want the Bin Laden papers released.

----------


## rubioneocon

as Cruz said last night during the filibuster live on CSPAN2 and CNN and posted in this thread . . .
the White House switchboard number is 1-202-456-1111

and as also mentioned earlier in this thread

ask to be transfered through to your Senator's office through the Senate switchboard at 1-202-224-3121

*WH 1-202-456-1111*

*Senators 1-202-224-3121

Stand with Rand
*

----------


## brandon

I Listened to several talk radio programs on the way in  to work(I have sirius) and they were all talking about this.  CNN, HLN, Fox Radio, Glenn Beck, and my local station.  And every single one of them were supporting Rand. Not a single dissenting voice was heard.

----------


## RockEnds

I just listened to Nancy Pelosi on CSPAN2.  She was asked about Rand's filibuster.  She didn't attack it.  She sort of tiptoed around, but she wasn't critical of it.    She said she hoped the Democrats use the filibuster in the same way in the future.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

CNN Dana Bash mentioned a WPJ editorial where the author is anonymous as part of her not everyone agrees with Rand Paul quip. She doesn't even know who wrote it and she quotes it on air. Dana Bash = Rachel Maddow. I really cannot stand em.

----------


## mosquitobite



----------


## rubioneocon

> I just listened to Nancy Pelosi on CSPAN2.  She was asked about Rand's filibuster.  She didn't attack it.  She sort of tiptoed around, but she wasn't critical of it.    She said she hoped the Democrats use the filibuster in the same way in the future.


I saw it too on CSPAN2 live online . . . http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN2/

Pelosi acknowledged she DID NOT see _any_ of the filibuster, though was aware it was going on . . . 
and she did not even know about Rand's questions to the CIA nominee by letter

----------


## RockEnds

> saw it too on CSPAN2 live online . . .
> she acknowledged she DID NOT see any of the filibuster, though was aware it was going on . . . 
> and she did not even know about Rand's questions to the CIA nominee by letter


Yes, life was too short for her to watch it, or something to that effect.  But she didn't call him a right wing nut and accuse him of trying to grandstand.  She tiptoed, but she didn't attack.  I was a little amazed.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Friends of people I know are just livid about it being Paul saying something.  Observe:




> ok so like I think Rand Paul is a super $#@!ty person, *but* I do agree with him -- but I am gonna use this moment to be like, Wow Dems, are you $#@!ING kidding me? Where is the motherfucking leadership? you're just going to $#@!ing sit there as this asswipe makes some really legitimate points and like, not take $#@!ing charge????? I think this situation makes us look really bad. like sooper pathetic.


Heh.

----------


## compromise

Rand Paul leaves the Senate after the filibuster.

----------


## ninepointfive

> Rand Paul leaves the Senate after the filibuster.



look at that stride - what a badass!

----------


## acptulsa

> Friends of people I know are just livid about it being Paul saying something.  Observe:
> 
> Heh.


Yes, folks, as long as you continue to consider capital Ds and capital Rs more important than your liberty, you will continue to 'look sooper pathetic'.

----------


## tsai3904

McCain and Graham are on Senate floor right now criticizing Rand.

----------


## CaptLouAlbano

> Yes, life was too short for her to watch it, or something to that effect.  But she didn't call him a right wing nut and accuse him of trying to grandstand.  She tiptoed, but she didn't attack.  I was a little amazed.


Don't be amazed.  Nancy has advisers that scour the news sources and see which way the wind is blowing.  If there was any measure of criticism of Rand out there, she would have jumped on it.  But since yesterday is being pretty much universally praised from all sides, then she was told not to be critical.

----------


## RockEnds

> Don't be amazed.  Nancy has advisers that scour the news sources and see which way the wind is blowing.  If there was any measure of criticism of Rand out there, she would have jumped on it.  But since yesterday is being pretty much universally praised from all sides, then she was told not to be critical.


Right.  That's the point.  The wind is blowing in the wrong direction for Pelosi to go on the attack.

----------


## seapilot

> I saw it too on CSPAN2 live online . . . http://www.c-span.org/Live-Video/C-SPAN2/
> 
> Pelosi acknowledged she DID NOT see _any_ of the filibuster, though was aware it was going on . . . 
> and she did not even know about Rand's questions to the CIA nominee by letter


No surprise from Mrs. "We have to vote for it in order to find out what is in it."

----------


## PatriotOne

NM....I found it.  This must of been a different twitter feed.

************
What did I miss?  Why was the StandwithRand twitter account suspended?

https://twitter.com/StandWithRand

_Account suspended

The profile you are trying to view has been suspended. To return to your home timeline_

----------


## Jack Bauer

> McCain and Graham are on Senate floor right now criticizing Rand.


"Politics is just show biz for the ugly. The old ugly bulls like McCain and Graham are jealous of the young and handsome Senators like Paul, Cruz, and Rubio stealing their spotlight." - Rush

$#@!ing lol'ed

----------


## UWDude

> How much you want to bet?  Hmmm?  Twenty?  Ten?  Five?
> 
> Come on.  Prove you aren't just trolling and you believe what you spew.  Put up or shut up.  Tell you what--three bucks.  Three worthless FRNs for your credibility.  What do you say?


I don't want to give you my address.
How about a signature bet?
I pick your signature for one month if you lose, and visa-versa?

No major news outlet will be talking about this by Friday night, I'll give you until midnight PST, to see if any of them have a story on it.
We can also include the top five popular political blogs if you wish.

Sorry guys, you really got excited about nothing.

A thirteen hour filibuster does not get the attention of the united states, and is not even a compelling news story to the average Joe.  It's interesting to you guys, and seems like big news, but that's because you pay attention to political posturing and such.  For 98% of Americans, some guy talked a bit in congress about drones.

----------


## acptulsa

> I don't want to give you my address.
> How about a signature bet.
> I pick your signature for one month if you lose, and visa-versa?
> 
> No major news outlet will be talking about this by Friday night, I'll give you until midnight PST, to see if any of them have a story on it.
> We can also include the top five popular political blogs if you wish.
> 
> Sorry guys, you really got excited about nothing.
> 
> A thirteen hour filibuster does not get the attention of the united states, and is not even a compelling news story to the average Joe.


Major news outlet:  Any serious source of news, not just those owned by the MIC and seen on cable television.

Agree to that definition and you're on.

----------


## UWDude

> Major news outlet:  Any serious source of news, not just those owned by the MIC and seen on cable television.
> 
> Agree to that definition and you're on.


Name the major news sources that you think will be talking about his filibuster Friday.
We can even give it until Tuesday, in case NPR does a story on it.  Current TV and Democracy Now _might_, but those are only watched by political news junkies anyway.

But I think even you can agree, that all MSM will ignore this.  And they will because it was only a 13 hour filibuster.  It was easily ignorable, although certainly not ignoble.

----------


## UWDude

> I don't want to give you my address.
> How about a signature bet?
> I pick your signature for one month if you lose, and visa-versa?
> 
> No major news outlet will be talking about this by Friday night, I'll give you until midnight PST, to see if any of them have a story on it.
> We can also include the top five popular political blogs if you wish.
> 
> Sorry guys, you really got excited about nothing.
> 
> A thirteen hour filibuster does not get the attention of the united states, and is not even a compelling news story to the average Joe.  It's interesting to you guys, and seems like big news, but that's because you pay attention to political posturing and such.  For 98% of Americans, some guy talked a bit in congress about drones.


You too, brandon.  Since you just neg-repped me for this, and told me to "admit I am wrong"
If I am wrong, you can join in this bet too.
I have space for two signatures.

----------


## brandon

> But I think even you can agree, that all MSM will ignore this.  And they will because it was only a 13 hour filibuster.  It was easily ignorable, although certainly not ignoble.



I don't know how you can keep saying this, over and over and over again, when it's demonstrably false and has been so since yesterday. It's been the top story on google news at several points and it's still on the first page.  

https://news.google.com/nwshp?hl=en&tab=wn

----------


## UWDude

> I don't know how you can keep saying this, over and over and over again, when it's demonstrably false and has been so since yesterday. It's been the top story on google news at several points and it's still on the first page.  
> 
> https://news.google.com/nwshp?hl=en&tab=wn



Like I said, I have space for two sigs.
You neg-repped me, told me I was wrong.
take me up on the bat as well.

And Google News caters to your news reading habits.  My Google News does not mention the filibuster at all.

----------


## Todd

> Name the major news sources that you think will be talking about his filibuster Friday.
> We can even give it until Tuesday, in case NPR does a story on it.  Current TV and Democracy Now _might_, but those are only watched by political news junkies anyway.
> 
> But I think even you can agree, that all MSM will ignore this.  And they will because it was only a 13 hour filibuster.  It was easily ignorable, although certainly not ignoble.


Dude...he's on Rush right now.  He's on Fox after that.  He took a giant step forward.  Why is it you cannot see this?

----------


## brandon

> But I think even you can agree, that all MSM will ignore this.  And they will because it was only a 13 hour filibuster.  It was easily ignorable, although certainly not ignoble.



I don't know how you can keep saying this, over and over and over again, when it's demonstrably false and has been so since yesterday. It's been the top story on google news at several points and it's still on the first page.  

https://news.google.com/nwshp?hl=en&tab=wn


The news cycle in America is very short and almost nothing short of mass murder keeps the headlines for longer than a day or two. So your point that this won't be talked about much a couple days after it happens is totally irrelevant.

----------


## UWDude

> I don't know how you can keep saying this, over and over and over again, when it's demonstrably false and has been so since yesterday. It's been the top story on google news at several points and it's still on the first page.  
> 
> https://news.google.com/nwshp?hl=en&tab=wn


Google News caters to your personal news reading habits.

----------


## acptulsa

> Name the major news sources that you think will be talking about his filibuster Friday.
> We can even give it until Tuesday, in case NPR does a story on it.  Current TV and Democracy Now _might_, but those are only watched by political news junkies anyway.
> 
> But I think even you can agree, that all MSM will ignore this.  And they will because it was only a 13 hour filibuster.  It was easily ignorable, although certainly not ignoble.


This isn't a bet about whether I can name the sources, nor is it about Tuesday.  You shot off your big mouth.  Do we have a bet or are you turning weasel?

The quote of you weaseling out is about to become my sig.  Put up or STFU.

----------


## NOVALibertarian

Rand has forced the Huffington Post to talk about Obama's drones.  They have a huge (and graphic) photo on their front page in regards to the drones.

Amazing.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Ah sheeit, UWdude is throwin' it down!

"Never argue with a fool, onlookers may not be able to tell the difference." ~ Author unknown, attributed to Mark Twain

Also, what's all this talk about Rand being on Beck and Limbaugh?  I half expect to see him on Fox tonight.  Something tells me that even the Nightly Propaganda Programming on the alphabet soup networks will be talking about Rand and his little love-in.  You oughta stop posting, dude.  

Well, younger man who talks like Ron Paul who I've been wanting to support...I'm almost there.  I read every $#@!ing one of this 48 page thread before posting, and damn if you didn't just move a mountain yesterday.  I'm so $#@!ing proud today.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

> Google News caters to your personal news reading habits.


You jackass.  Third story down...and I don't rely on an NSA front such as the Google News feed for information; I haven't been to the page in months.

http://www.politico.com/story/2013/0...1.html?ml=po_r

----------


## Jack Bauer



----------


## UWDude

> This isn't a bet about whether I can name the sources, nor is it about Tuesday.  You shot off your big mouth.  Do we have a bet or are you turning weasel?
> 
> The quote of you weaseling out is about to become my sig.  Put up or STFU.


I'm not weaseling.




> No major news outlet will be talking about this by Friday night, I'll give you until midnight PST, to see if any of them have a story on it.
> We can also include the top five popular political blogs if you wish.


That was the terms I set down.  To make a bet we would have to agree on terms to determine who was right and who was wrong.
I'm not going to have you point to DailyPaul.com and say "see, see, they are still talking about it there!"

I told you you could even name five major blogs.

I even extended it to Tuesday, just in case a major outlet does do a story on it after Friday.

I don;t think I am weaseling at all.

----------


## acptulsa

> I'm not weaseling.
> 
> 
> 
> That was the terms I set down.  To make a bet we would have to agree on terms to determine who was right and who was wrong.
> I'm not going to have you point to DailyPaul.com and say "see, see, they are still talking about it there!"
> 
> I told you you could even name five major blogs.
> 
> ...


Agree to the sig for two months and you're on.

----------


## UWDude

> Agree to the sig for two months and you're on.


*shakes hand*

----------


## maskander

I decided to write a brief letter to my senator.

Hi Mr. Joe Donnelly, First I would like to congratulate you on your win in November. I was an avid supporter of your cause during the election, and was pleased to hear that the person I voted for won.

My issue today is that of Rand Paul's filibuster on the senate floor. I feel that Rand's ability to maintain  a voice for the people of our country has been felt by a large majority of our communities. 

I ask you to please entertain the idea of supporting Rand's message in a bipartisan way. The momentum of just one more senator stepping up will turn the attention from Rand, to the actual issues, which are not being discussed. I want to live my adult life in a country that is free from fear of its government, I want to be proud of my government, and be able to live a life full of diverse people that want those same things.

I sincerely hope that you will think about the pros and cons of each option, and do what you think is best for our country.

----------


## UWDude

> You jackass.  Third story down...and I don't rely on an NSA front such as the Google News feed for information; I haven't been to the page in months.


My Google News did not have it on the front page at all, until 23 minutes ago, when NYT story came up:

_2 G.O.P. Senators Assail Colleagues Filibuster Over Drones_

McCain and Graham are doing rand a service by arguing with him, and giving his filibuster a little bit of gravitas.  If they were smart, they would just ignore him, but they aren't, which is a good thing.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Just got done watching Rubio speak in the vid attached to this article about Rand and his little get-together yesterday.  My oh my, does Rubio sound like an idiot when he speaks.  

Hi, UWDude!

----------


## randpaul2016

fox news right now guys

----------


## UWDude

> Hi, UWDude!


Me thinks you misunderstand the bet.
Say "hi" to me tomorrow night when you find a story.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Methinks you misunderstand the post.

I was calling you an idiot.  :-)

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

I certainly hope someone is vidcapping Rand on Faux right now.  I'm watching from the link at shadownet.ro/channels.php stream 2

...very good interview, even showed that $#@! McCain.  Liked Rand's response as well.

----------


## UWDude

> Methinks you misunderstand the post.
> 
> I was calling you an idiot.  :-)


*shrugs*

water off a duck's back, my friend.

----------


## supermario21

sure this has been posted already...gotta love his logic




> john r stanton ‏@dcbigjohn
> Graham tells reporters that he'll vote for Brennan as a result of Paul's filibuster
> 
> john r stanton ‏@dcbigjohn
> Asked if he's afraid of Tea Party Graham says "not over this" re paul filibuster
> 
> john r stanton ‏@dcbigjohn
> Democrats seem more than happy to let McCain and Graham do the heavy lifting of supporting Obama in this Paul fight.
> 
> ...

----------


## rubioneocon

well

----------


## cajuncocoa



----------


## Barrex

Who is going to be the Judge/Arbiter if you cant agree who won?

I nominate $#@!.

----------


## supermario21

> Chad Pergram ‏@ChadPergram
> Sen Rand Paul says he's heading to floor to talk about letter AG Holder sent him on drones. #filibuster


Can someone change this thread to filibuster/Brennan live thread?? The story isn't yet over!

----------


## supermario21

> kirsten powers ‏@kirstenpowers10
> The Establishment is circling the wagons. WSJ ed bd throwing hissy fit about @SenRandPaul filibuster http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...320290068.html …
> 
> 
> 
> kirsten powers ‏@kirstenpowers10
> So the Establishment talking points on @SenRandPaul filibuster is to pretent that he's out of control...needs to "calm down." Predictable.



I really like Kirsten. She's one of those good lefties on Fox.

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Www


> Can someone change this thread to filibuster/Brennan live thread?? The story isn't yet over!


seconded

----------


## brandon

Looks like his nomination passed 63 - 34

----------


## supermario21

Lol our favorite twitter establishment hacks are bashing Rand now for his Hagel vote, basically now accusing him of supporting Hagel's foreign policy.




> Kevin Eder ‏@keder
> For Hagel, against Brennan. #headspinning






> Kevin Eder ‏@keder
> To justify his vote for Hagel, Rand says he defers to the president. Same logic doesn't apply two weeks later. #WhatTheHell



We must not only #StandwithRand, but #Standwitheachother to defeat the War Party.

----------


## supermario21

From our friend Kesgardner, who someone said carries water for the establishment (Accurate).




> This is one of those longer than usual FB posts, so bear with me. It concerns Rand Paul and what happened yesterday. Yes, I'm still not on his bandwagon and won't be jumping on anytime soon. Here's why. 
> 
> Yesterday on Twitter, I suggested that Rand Paul's real beef was with our counterterrorism policies generally, from the Libertarian (big L) perspective, and not just with the drone policy. My first clue was his decision to filibuster Brennan after he actually voted to confirm Hagel, who I regarded as much worse. The Paulbots love Hagel and despise Brennan precisely because of the counterterrorism policies (among other reasons). Or at least that's what they told me on Twitter. I believe them.
> 
> Then I listened to Paul's actual attack. His attack on Obama's drone policy was a classic straw man attack that played to the Libertarian mob. He essentially accused it of being SKYNET and then attacked SKYNET as a threat to our liberties. Well, duh. Not even Eric Holder argues that drones can randomly attack Americans without due process. It was the libertarian version of populism at its worst, and Paul reeled in many conservatives as well who have been frustrated with Obama and Holder and who were starved to hear GOP politicians actually speak out against their policies on ANY subject.
> 
> You people know what I think of Obama and Holder. But in this case, their drone policy has been badly misrepresented. Their actual policy is much closer to the views held by Bush and Cheney (and Brennan) following 9/11. The WSJ sums it up better than I can:
> 
> "The U.S. government cannot randomly target American citizens on U.S. soil or anywhere else. What it can do under the laws of war is target an “enemy combatant” anywhere at anytime, including on U.S. soil. This includes a U.S. citizen who is also an enemy combatant. The President can designate such a combatant if he belongs to an entity—a government, say, or a terrorist network like al Qaeda—that has taken up arms against the United States as part of an internationally recognized armed conflict. That does not include Hanoi Jane."
> ...

----------


## compromise

> Lol our favorite twitter establishment hacks are bashing Rand now for his Hagel vote, basically now accusing him of supporting Hagel's foreign policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We must not only #StandwithRand, but #Standwitheachother to defeat the War Party.


95% of conservatives don't give a crap what Kevin Eder thinks.

They care about what Palin, Cain, Bachmann, Beck, Limbaugh and Levin think, and they stand with Rand.

----------


## TheTyke

Woa, I read through the entire thread... how did no one post these tweets? :P Pretty amazing.

Laura Ingraham @IngrahamAngle
Let's remember this moment when @KarlRove and others tell us that Jeb Bush is the only Repub who can win in 2016. #StandwithRand"

#StandWithRand RT @michellemalkin: Read my tweet: No more Bushes! #justsaynotoJebBush2016
OK4RandPaul2016 @OK4RandPaul2016

----------


## Thor

3/6/13



> 5,000+ likes in 2.5 hours!
> 
> 1:22 PM
> Rand Paul - 674,532
> 
> 3:56 PM
> Rand Paul - 679,576


3/7/13 ~ 7 PM EST

Rand Paul - 734,632 likes 

*60,000+ Facebook "likes" in just over 24 hours*

----------


## Expatriate

From Rand Paul's facebook statistics




> 55+ years old
> Most Popular Age Group



Ron Paul's page:



> 25-34 years old
> Most Popular Age Group



The older Paul attracts younger fans and the younger Paul draws older fans?

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

Best thread ever on this site?

----------


## DonovanJames

> From Rand Paul's facebook statistics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Paul's page:
> 
> 
> 
> The older Paul attracts younger fans and the younger Paul draws older fans?


Old women like hair doos

----------


## Suzu

> Best thread ever on this site?


Certainly one of the longest!

----------


## ape

Lookin forward to the future with Rand Paul. None of us Ron Paul guys have gone anywhere, and I know i'll be there for him if he runs. Jeb Bush? LOL.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

name recognition is the key. idiots will vote for the name they heard the most.

----------


## dskalkowski

Perhaps it would be nice to get #Rand2016 trending.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

You know, it would be nice if Rand mentioned his father sometime =p..........

----------


## devil21

> You know, it would be nice if Rand mentioned his father sometime =p..........


Not much to be gained by that but plenty to lose.  The establishment folks are coming around to Rand quickly but are still mentally poisoned by his dad's name.  It's been ingrained for years now.  No sense in bringing that back to the forefront.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Not much to be gained by that but plenty to lose.  The establishment folks are coming around to Rand quickly but are still mentally poisoned by his dad's name.  It's been ingrained for years now.  No sense in bringing that back to the forefront.


Maybe when hes POTUS... maybe... :P hell, maybe 2nd term when he doesnt have to worry about re-election, he can mention Ron. lol.

----------


## brandon

Paul is still in the headlines. Only 10 hours until Dude goes down.

----------


## UWDude

> Paul is still in the headlines. Only 10 hours until Dude goes down.




I am still not sure I will lose.  I wont be here tonight, though, so you all will have to wait until tomorrow to see what the sig will be.

----------


## acptulsa

> I am still not sure I will lose.  I wont be here tonight, though, so you all will have to wait until tomorrow to see what the sig will be.


You're sure about that, are you?

Got news for you.  I was thinking I'd let them choose your new sig via a poll...

----------


## UWDude

> You're sure about that, are you?


I am about 90% confident it will not be on any major or cable news network.
I am about 25% confident it will not be on any major blog.




> Got news for you.  I was thinking I'd let them choose your new sig via a poll...


Not really worried about it.

----------


## dancjm

#dontdronemebro

----------


## UWDude



----------


## fr33

> 


lolulost

----------


## UWDude

> lolulost


Looking for a link.

Laura Ingraham?

----------


## UWDude

Well, I was expecting a deluge of links.


I'll wait for acptulsa to post a link.

----------


## brandon

Still top of drudge report.My date and time is at the bottom right of the screen shot

----------


## UWDude

I'll wait for ACPTulsa to post his strongest link.

----------


## brandon

Headline on huffington post is about drones


http://i.imgur.com/HObw67t.png

----------


## brandon

> the story on drudge report was written at 12:35 PM, Friday.  A little after noon.



Oh you expect new editorials to be published on Friday night? That doesn't happen, about anything.

----------


## brandon

In this screen shot of cnn's homepage you can see Rand mentioned twice, once  top center, and again in the bottom left.

http://i.imgur.com/WUmCLgB.jpg

----------


## UWDude

> Oh you expect new editorials to be published on Friday night? That doesn't happen, about anything.


I'll wait for ACPTulsa to post his strongest link.

----------


## brandon

Here is Headline News homepage linking to Rand's filibuster.

http://i.imgur.com/1XX15iq.jpg

----------


## brandon

Here is the politico homepage where Rand is still the number one hot topic in the top left

http://i.imgur.com/Fw9UdQP.png

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Aside from losing the bet Dude, I'd hope you are happy it is still being talked about. Rand Paul did good. I've seen many people actually start to question things. It's a start. A big start.

----------


## UWDude

> Here is Headline News homepage linking to Rand's filibuster.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/1XX15iq.jpg


That's a link to a story from Thursday, and one that only consists of about five sentences.

Can you please stop posting screenshots?

----------


## UWDude

> Aside from losing the bet Dude, I'd hope you are happy it is still being talked about. Rand Paul did good. I've seen many people actually start to question things. It's a start. A big start.


I am.  I posted the frowny because I saw no links.

It looked like it made some small waves in D.C., but I don't think calling it viral was very accurate.

----------


## brandon

> That's a link to a story from Thursday, and one that only consists of about five sentences.
> 
> Can you please stop posting screenshots?


Sure.

What exactly would it take for you to admit defeat? It seems you're trying to change the terms of the bet, but maybe I just am misunderstanding the agreement. What specifically would make you admit that you lost?

----------


## UWDude

> Sure.
> 
> What exactly would it take for you to admit defeat? It seems you're trying to change the terms of the bet, but maybe I just am misunderstanding the agreement. What specifically would make you admit that you lost?


I'm looking for a story written for consumption tonight, or a television piece.

I think Laura Ingraham's O'Reilly factor segment would count.  But I haven't seen it.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I am.  I posted the frowny because I saw no links.
> 
> *It looked like it made some small waves in D.C.,* but I don't think calling it viral was very accurate.


Well, John McCain won't shut the $#@! up about it, if that counts for anything.

Not that his words mean piss in my book, just that Rand Paul has the establishment pricks running scared. 1.3 million tweets as well. And I believe that was from during the filibuster, not afterwards or even now. I thought it was still trending but I might be wrong.

----------


## UWDude

> Well, John McCain won't shut the $#@! up about it, if that counts for anything.
> 
> Not that his words mean piss in my book, just that Rand Paul has the establishment pricks running scared. 1.3 million tweets as well. And I believe that was from during the filibuster, not afterwards or even now. I thought it was still trending but I might be wrong.


It's nice to see McCain, Graham, and O'Donnel from MSNBC make fools of themselves.

----------


## brandon

> I'm looking for a story written for consumption tonight,



Well I don't think acptusla or any of us were expecting to find a headline story penned after 5:00PM on a friday night, because the major journalists take the night off like the rest of us. I have shown you that the earlier stories are still in the headlines. And I suspect either tomorrow or Sunday when the weekend journalists kick into gear, Rand will be covered again as a major topic. Most likely he will be the lead story on the Sunday morning national news shows.

Will that be enough for you to admit you lost the bet?

----------


## UWDude

> Well I don't think acptusla or any of us were expecting to find a headline story penned after 5:00PM on a friday night, because the major journalists take the night off like the rest of us. I have shown you that the earlier stories are still in the headlines. And I suspect either tomorrow or Sunday when the weekend journalists kick into gear, Rand will be covered again as a major topic. Most likely he will be the lead story on the Sunday morning national news shows.
> 
> Will that be enough for you to admit you lost the bet?


yup.

----------


## acptulsa

> Most likely he will be the lead story on the Sunday morning national news shows.


Actually, Brandon, I doubt that very much.  Broadcast television in general, and The Longest Running Shows in Television History in particular, are specifically designed to insulate the old folks who vote religiously from any form or sort of actual political news at all, while making them feel like they're informed.  Which is why none of them even mentioned that Ron Paul was a candidate for president until five days after Super Tuesday.

No, the news that doesn't fit the agenda doesn't get on the Sunday Morning Blather Hours until Rome has already burned to the ground.  Fortunately, we don't have to wait that long to see UWD's new sig.

So far the runaway favorite is:

Do yourself a favor

*DISREGARD THIS POST*

But UWD seems to be sleeping late, so there's still time to vote:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...New-Sig!/page2

----------


## RockEnds

http://www.npr.org/2013/03/09/173830...s-drone-strike


Double Take 'Toons: Rand Paul's Drone Strike?
March 09, 2013 6:03 AM

----------


## Barrex

> yup.


You are wrong. Bet wasnt about "*when* will article be written/posted" bet was about "will there be articles about Rand". There are obviously articles and: You lost.

----------


## newbitech

here is the NPR discussion that aired Friday.  

Dude lost the bet I think.  Pretty easy to see that this story lost it's legs and hailed a taxi.  

http://www.npr.org/2013/03/08/173815...l-have-a-point

----------


## newbitech

Friday

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer...s-arrived.html

----------


## newbitech

Friday at after 5pm


http://www.newsday.com/opinion/colum...paul-1.4780642

----------


## UWDude

> You are wrong. Bet wasnt about "*when* will article be written/posted" bet was about "will there be articles about Rand". There are obviously articles and: You lost.


You obviously don't understand what the bet was about.

But, see my new sig.  

However, it looks like a vast majority of the "news" left on the filibuster is on political junkie shows.  It's not headline anywhere anymore.

The reason why I said "13 hours aint $#@!" because I heard Rand was doing a filibuster, and an hour later, it was over.  It was a nice political stunt, but if he could have gone on for 24 hours, or longer, it really would have made waves.  And if he kept going, people would have started to attack him for not just giving up and shutting up, which would have been a good thing.

Instead, it got some people excited for a day, started a little discussion (which is better than none at all), and then it went to political analyzers who asked less about drone strikes and more about "What is Rand Paul's future in the GOP."

----------


## Barrex

lool

----------


## rubioneocon

> You are wrong. Bet wasnt about "*when* will article be written/posted" bet was about "will there be articles about Rand". There are obviously articles and: You lost.


It is Saturday morning . . .
unlike before this aint going away - Rand and photos of Rand Paul are all over the place CNN, MSNBC, Fox . . .

so, the GOP establishment wins with Jeb Bush on the Sunday morning circuit of weekly news shows . . .

This turns out perfect . . .
ignore Rand for the week . . . until the CPAC returns come in . . .

----------


## UWDude

Anybody know 4409?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qML3xoF8tF0

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Anybody know 4409?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qML3xoF8tF0


They're affiliated with Freedom's Phoenix and may lean anarchist. Anyone that labels Rand's filibuster as a publicity stunt is either a hater or a tard, both useless and preoccupied with self-importance.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Anybody know 4409?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qML3xoF8tF0


Isn't that some sort of degreasing agent.  Formula 4409 I think it was.  People use it to clean up around the kitchen and bathroom.

----------


## torchbearer

> Isn't that some sort of degreasing agent.  Formula 4409 I think it was.  People use it to clean up around the kitchen and bathroom.



4409 was their meet-up number during the 2008 campaign for liberty.

----------


## UWDude

I'm still not convinced I was wrong.  The steam on this thread sure has died, hasn't it?

Game changer?  Viral?

I just don't see it.

----------


## affa

> I am still not sure I will lose.  I wont be here tonight, though, so you all will have to wait until tomorrow to see what the sig will be.


glad to know you're pinning your hopes on something not going well for you, us, the Pauls, and liberty.   Yea, that's some character you've got there.

----------


## RockEnds

> I'm still not convinced I was wrong.  The steam on this thread sure has died, hasn't it?
> 
> Game changer?  Viral?
> 
> I just don't see it.


Saturday is not usually a big news day.  Sunday morning has a large political audience.  There are still new stories, though.  Here's one from CNN:

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...ls-filibuster/




> March 9th, 2013
> 04:14 PM ET
> 30 minutes ago
> Inside Sen. Paul's filibuster
> politicalmugshot
> Posted by
> CNN Political Unit	
> 
> (CNN) - If he had to do it again, he would wear a different pair of shoes.  [cont at link]

----------


## UWDude

> Saturday is not usually a big news day.  Sunday morning has a large political audience.  There are still new stories, though.  Here's one from CNN:
> 
> http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.com...ls-filibuster/


There was actually very little news coverage, almost no new broadcast segments on Friday.  A few bloggers here and there said something.  Now it goes to the shows of political junkies like Washington Week and Meet the Nation.  Perhaps exciting to watch by a handful of people, but certainly nothing to keep the momentum going.

----------


## phill4paul

////





> *Do Yourself a favor DISREGARD THIS POST*






> There was actually very little news coverage, almost no new broadcast segments on Friday.  A few bloggers here and there said something.  Now it goes to the shows of political junkies like Washington Week and Meet the Nation.  Perhaps exciting to watch by a handful of people, but certainly nothing to keep the momentum going.

----------


## anaconda

> The steam on this thread sure has died, hasn't it?
> 
> Game changer?  Viral?
> 
> I just don't see it.


This thread was principally a vehicle for people to comment during the course of the 13 hour filibuster. It's a moment by moment posting of observations rather than a thread involving a particular issue. More so than other threads, a given post fades quickly in relation to another (if that even occurs in this situation) and the sheer quantity and diversity make it difficult to follow up on or even locate a previous comment of your own or someone else's. It's meant to be discarded after the event that it follows ends, in lieu of new threads that might raise specific issues related to that event. I mean, the thread for Ron's $6 million money bomb probably fizzled a few hours after the money bomb ended, to be supplanted with other related threads the next day that could be more robust with categorical analysis.

I think 580,000 Tweets and universally wide media coverage qualifies as "viral." And as Rand is now short listed by the MSM as one of the pioneering new leaders of the GOP, one must seriously consider that this was indeed a "game changer."

----------


## TheTexan

$#@!ing CNN of all places in a top story called Rand the "leader" of the GOP, Gingrich taking up for Rand over mccain, this isnt just game changer but more like an ass backwards alternate universe.

Very strange.  WRT Rand, I am impress

Now if only he can keep their attention before theyre all like oh look a squirrel

----------


## cocrehamster

I think we need to start showing people that this isn't just about drones and its not a new issue. People may actually listen and open their eyes to things like the NDAA.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

yeah. its not about drones at all. its about preserving bill of rights and constitution and making sure president doesn't get super powers.

----------


## brandon

> There was actually very little news coverage, almost no new broadcast segments on Friday.  A few bloggers here and there said something.  Now it goes to the shows of political junkies like Washington Week and Meet the Nation.  Perhaps exciting to watch by a handful of people, but certainly nothing to keep the momentum going.


 I listened to several talk radio shows in Friday and they all were talking about Rand pretty much non stop. Meet the Press and the other Sunday morning shows are not limited to political junkies. Meet the press is the longest running show in history and the most watched Sunday morning show. It has 3.5 million viewers last week, and nearly all of them are active voters. They are extremely popular shows with the older demographic. Yea your college buddies probably aren't watching it, but the people that actually vote in large numbers are watching it.  Are you waiting for Rand to have a reality show on MTV before you'll agree what he did made an impact?


http://www.medialifemagazine.com/thi...ypart-ratings/

----------


## newbitech

> There was actually very little news coverage, almost no new broadcast segments on Friday.  A few bloggers here and there said something.  Now it goes to the shows of political junkies like Washington Week and Meet the Nation.  Perhaps exciting to watch by a handful of people, but certainly nothing to keep the momentum going.


I'd be interested in knowing what you think DOES stay in the news to meet your rigorous criteria?  Mass Murder?  A Cop Killer on the lose?  Hell a frigging meteorite hitting the earth lasted less time in the news!

You make some prediction and bet based on a time scale that is astronomical in terms of an MSM that caters to the attention span of people with serial ADHD. 

You act as if the majority of the population pays attention to politics outside of the occasional election or drama over pre-manufactured deadlines meant to stir people up!

Anyways, there has been plenty of coverage throughout the weekend.  When people are talking about it around the water cooler the next day, that is way more evidence of the impact the filibuster had than how many MSM news segments it gets.

You lost your bet.  Stop acting like a teenager who thinks that being wrong about something and admitting it will make the pain of being wrong worse.  Continually acting like you were right about your "prediction" just makes you look even more foolish than you looked in making the prediction.  

Do yourself a favor and disregard this thread if it is that meaningless for you.

----------


## UWDude

I saw tonight that "rand paul" was on the top stories, along with Hugo chavez.  I figured by now he wouldn't be there, so I guess the waves were bigger than expected. 

I am very happy they are.  I was very upset about the killing of Awlaki's son a few weeks ago in particular.  And I started a thread about it on another forum, although it was already a month or two old news.  It felt like this injustice and overreach of executive authority would go unnoticed, but I think Rand Paul's filibuster was enough to shed new light, and reignite the discussion on why this kid was killed.

So props to rand.  

And disregard this post.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Bump.

----------


## jct74



----------

